# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Ակումբի անցուդարձ >  Ակումբցիների առաջին տպավորություններն իրար մասին

## Anul

առաջարկում եմ այստեղ պատմենք մեր այն տպվորությունների մասին,որոնք ունեցել ենք,  երբ իրար առաջին անգամ տեսանք: Ու թե հետո, երբ ավելի լավ ճանաչեցինք մեկս մյուսիս,  ինչ փոխվեց:

*Մոդերատորական։* *Թեմայի վերնագիրը խմբագրվել է, քանի որ «Առաջին տպավորություն» վերնագրով թեմա Ակումբում արդեն կա։ Իսկ այս թեմայում, ըստ երևույթին գրելու ենք միայն ակումբցիների մասին։ Դե, սկսեք։*

----------


## Սամվել

> առաջարկում եմ այստեղ պատմենք մեր այն տպվորությունների մասին,որոնք ունեցել ենք,  երբ իրար առաջին անգամ տեսանք: Ու թե հետո, երբ ավելի լավ ճանաչեցինք մեկս մյուսիս,  ինչ փոխվեց:


Լավ թեմա է  :Smile: 
Դե որ թեման բացել ես դու էլ սկսի  :Wink:

----------


## Anul

Մեծ հաճույքով կսկսեի, ուղղակի տվյալ պահին, քանի որ ժամանակ չունեմ(քննական տանջանքները սկսվել են), շատ կուզեի, որ դուք թեման ծաղկեցնեք  :Smile:  խոսք եմ տալիս, որ իմ կողմից էլ կլինեն շատ ու շատ , այսպես ասած, տպավորություններ  :Smile:  :Smile: 


դեեեե.... ձեզ տեսնեմ, աշխույժ եղեք  :Sad:

----------


## Մանե

> Մեծ հաճույքով կսկսեի, ուղղակի տվյալ պահին, քանի որ ժամանակ չունեմ(քննական տանջանքները սկսվել են), շատ կուզեի, որ դուք թեման ծաղկեցնեք  խոսք եմ տալիս, որ իմ կողմից էլ կլինեն շատ ու շատ , այսպես ասած, տպավորություններ 
> 
> 
> դեեեե.... ձեզ տեսնեմ, աշխույժ եղեք


Սկսեմ քեզնից  :Tongue: 
Դե երևի գիտես առանց քեզ տենալու ինչ տպավորություն էի ստացել  :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush: 
Բայց երբ տեսա,հասկացա,որ էնքան էլ ճիշտ չի եղել տպավորությունս,ու չնայած էդքան շատ չենք շփվել իրար հետ,բայց պուպուշ ես  :Love:  :Blush:

----------


## Anul

> Սկսեմ քեզնից 
> Դե երևի գիտես առանց քեզ տենալու ինչ տպավորություն էի ստացել 
> Բայց երբ տեսա,հասկացա,որ էնքան էլ ճիշտ չի եղել տպավորությունս,ու չնայած էդքան շատ չենք շփվել իրար հետ,բայց պուպուշ ես


վուուույ  :Love:  եթե անկեղծ լինեմ, ինչքան էլ, որ նկատել էի, որ դու ինձ չես հավանում, միևնույն է մի ձևի չէի կարողանում նույն ձևի քո հանդեպ տրամադրվել: բայց ամեն դեպքում ինձ վատ էի զգում  :Sad:  
բայց երբ քեզ տեսա ու չնայած մենք շատ չշփվեցինք, ես մի բան հասկացա, որ դու շատ ուշադիր մարդ ես: Իսկ ես մարդկանց մեջ ամենաշատը դա եմ գնահատում  :Smile: 
համոզված եմ, որ երբ մենք շփվենք, հաստատ բացի դրականից ոչ մի ուրիշ բան չենք ստանա  :Love:

----------


## Amaru

ես սիրահարվել էի Անուլին  :Love:

----------


## Anul

չդիմացար էլիիի, վերջը բոլորին ասեցիր, չէ? հուսով եմ  չես ասել, որ ես քեզ միանգամից ասեցի ՀԱ  :Love:   :LOL: 

Ամառուիկը իմ մոտ հենց սկզբից ասոցացվեց որպես ԱմառուԻԿ  :Cool:  նրան տեսնելու առաջին իսկ րոպեից միայն դրական էմոցիաներ եմ ստացել: Ու հիմա էլ նունյ ձևի է ու գնալով նույնիսկ ավելանում է  :Love: 

Ավելացվել է 19 րոպե անց
մեկ էլ ոնց հասկացա, շատերը կարծել են, թե իմ հանդեպ ունեցած տպավորություններով պետք է կիսվել, բայց չէ, ես ի նկատի ունեմ բոլորիս բոլորի հանդեպ ունեցածը  :Hands Up:

----------


## FactorX

Ես դեռ չեմ հանդիպել ակւմբցիներից ոչ մեկին(դե կամ էլ համարյա թե ոչ մեկին), բայց թեմայի առաջին գրառումները կարդալով ուզում եմ հենց հիմա վեր կենալ տեղիցս ու վազել բոլոր ակումբցիների հետ անձամբ ծանոդանալու,  :LOL:  հա ու առաջինը Անուլի հետ  :Wink:

----------


## Adam

Ակումբցիներից շատերին ճանաչում եմ... չնայած դժվար հիշեն ինձ: Մի անգամ իրար հետ թատրոն էինք գնացել էն սյուրպրիզի վախտերով:  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ակումբցիներից շատերին ճանաչում եմ... չնայած դժվար հիշեն ինձ: Մի անգամ իրար հետ թատրոն էինք գնացել էն սյուրպրիզի վախտերով:


Որ ճանաչում ես, ուրեմն գրի առաջին տպավորություններիդ մասին։  :Tongue: 

Լավ, ես էլ քիչ–քիչ գրեմ։ Սկսեմ ամենահին ակումբցիներից, որոնց ճանաչել եմ դեռևս մինչև Ակումբը՝ այլ ֆորումներից, բնականաբար, տարիներ առաջ, և որոնք այժմ իմ մտերիմ ընկերներն են.

*1. Artgeo* - դեռ մինչև տեսնելս արդեն որոշակի պատկերացում ունեի Vision ֆորումից։ Աշխույժ, խիստ զգացմունքային, ռոմանտիկ, կատակասեր, բողոքավոր  :LOL:  այ այսպիսին էր վիրտուալում։ Հետագայում երբ իրականում տեսա, ճիշտ և ճիշտ նույնն էր, ինչ վիրտուալում, նույնիսկ կարող եմ ասել, որ մինչև հիմա ճանաչածս մարդկանցից ոչ մեկի իրական կերպարն այնքան նման չէր վիրտուալին, որքան Արթուրինը։ Ճիշտ է, հետագայում ավելի մոտիկից ճանաչելով՝ լիքը նոր հատկանիշներ հայտնաբերեցի՝ և՛ դրական, և՛ բացասական, բայց դրանցից ընդհանուր սկզբնական կերպարը չխաթարվեց։  :Smile: 

*2. Chuk* - Էլի Vision–ից եմ ճանաչել, ֆորումում շատ հետաքրքիր ու համարձակ գրառումներ էր անում, համակրում էի շատ, հետո երբ Vision–ի հանդիպմանը տեսա, ահագին տարբեր թվաց... լուռ, ամաչկոտ, սուսիկ–փուսիկ, բայց միաժամանակ բավական հաճելի ու սիրալիր տղա էր։  :Blush:   :Jpit:  Մինչև չխոսեցնեիր, ինքն իր հոժար կամքով չէր խոսի։ Հետո քիչ–քիչ բացվեց ու գնալով ավելի ու ավելի նմանվեց իր վիրտուալ կերպարին։ Մի խոսքով՝ առաջին տպավորությունս բավական թերի էր, այսինքն՝ այն, ինչ երևում էր առաջին հանդիպմանը, ճիշտ էր, բայց զգալի մասը հետագայում բացահայտեցի ինձ համար, օրինակ՝ սկզբունքայնությունը, նրբանկաատությունը, համարձակությունը, համառությունը և այլ գծեր։

*3. Kita* - Նրան էլ եմ ճանաչել նույն Vision–ից։ Բայց գրառումներ չէր անում, մենակ հանդիպումներին էր գալիս։  :LOL:  Էնպես որ վիրտուալ ու իրական կերպարների համապատասխանության մասին դատել չէր կարող։ Առաջին անգամ որ տեսա Vision–ի հանդիպմանը, մտածեցի՝ էս աղջիկն ո՞վ ա, տեսնես ինչի՞ ա եկել հանդիպման, եթե ֆորումում գրառումներ չի անում, որպես ի՞նչ ա եկել...  :Dntknw:   :LOL:  Երբ մի քիչ շփվեցինք առաջին օրը, համարձակ ու բավական ազատամիտ աղջկա տպավորություն թողեց, բայց մի տեսակ մակերեսային... Առանձնապես հետաքրքիր բան չնկատեցի մեջը։  :Blush:  Հետո, երբ արդեն հաճախ էինք հանդիպում, քիչ–քիչ սկսեց բացահայտվել Կիտայի բարդ ու հետաքրքիր կերպարը, ու, պատկերացրեք, դեռ մինչև հիմա բացահայտվում է։ Զգացի, որ շատ հոգատար, խորաթափանց մարդ է։ Բայց, միևնույն է, ինձ համար դեռ որոշ չափով հանելուկ է մնում։  :Tongue: 

Այսօր այսքանը։  :Wink: 
Շարունակելի...

----------


## Apsara

Հիշում եմ, երբ դեռ մի օր էի ակումբը կաարդացել ու հաջորդ օրը հանդիպման էի գնացել, Ուլուանան ինձ մոտ շատ չար ու նենց միտեսակ նախանձ ու ոչ բարեսիրտ մարդու տպավորություն էր ստեղծել, իսկ ամբողջ պատճառը Անահիտի ուշադիր հայացքն էր, որ հետո պարզվեց նա ինձ ուղղակի ճանաչել է :LOL: 

Ան, հիշում ես, հենց այն ժամանակ էլ ասացի քեզ, որ քո այդ ուշադիր նայվացքի պատճառով կարխել եմ, որ դու.....

Դե հիմա չասեմ, թե քանի աստիճանա փոխվել իմ կարծիքը՝ դեպի լավը՝ դեպի իրականությունը, էհհ Ան, կարոտում եմ :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Քանի որ Անուկի մասին խոսք գնաց, ես էլ կուզենայի կիսվել:

Նրան ճանաչում եմ դեռ surprise-ից: Լուրջ եմ ասում, էդ ֆորումի ձեռը գժվել էի. ոտքից գլուխ ռուսախոսություն էր ու շատ զարմանալի էր, երբ հայերեն գրող Չուկն ու Ուլուանան հայտնվեցին: Միակ մարդիկ էին, որոնց իսկապես կուզենայի ռեալում տեսնել:

Ու մի օր էլ միասին թատրոն գնացինք: Էս Անահիտն ահավոր լուրջ էր, չխոսկան: Չուկը համոզում էր, որ հետը հանրահավաքի գնա: Էն սահմանադրության հանրաքվեի ժամանակներն էին: Սկզբում մտածեցի, որ երևի այդքան անչափահասներ տեսնելուց է լրջացել, չնայած ես անչափահաս չէի, բայց նրանց խելքին էի ընկել: Հետո հասկացա, որ պարզապես ամաչում էր: Երբ հաջորդ անգամ հավաքվեցինք մաֆիա խաղալու, այդ ժամանակ արդեն տեսա ավելի իսկական Անահիտին: Դրանից հետո կամաց-կամաց սկսեցի ավելի ճանաչել: Կարծում եմ՝ վիրտուալ Անահիտը կարողանում է «մաքուր շորերով» Ակումբ մտնել, այսինքն՝ գրեթե բոլոր բացասական հատկանիշները թողնում է ռեալում: Չնայած մեկ-մեկ որ ջղայնացնում եմ, վիրտուալում էլ է «բոբո Անահիտ» դառնում, բայց դե դա ավելի շուտ իմ պատճառով է:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*4. Բյուրակն* – Բյուրին էլ առաջին անգամ Surprise ֆորումի հանդիպմանն եմ տեսել, էդ օրը համարյա չշփվեցինք ես ու ինքը, ես ավելի շատ կողքից նայողի դերում էի։ Մենակ հիշում եմ, որ ինքն անընդհատ ժպտում էր  :LOL: , բայց նենց անկապ էր թվում ինձ  :Blush: , համ էլ մի տեսակ պարզունակ մարդու տպավորություն թողեց, բայց դե մինչև էդ կարդացածս նրա գրառումները հաստատ լրիվ ուրիշ բան էին ասում, էնպես որ էդ հակասությունը ստիպեց հասկանալ, որ նրան դեռ չեմ հասցրել ճանաչել։ Հետո, երբ ավելի մոտիկից ճանաչեցի, զգացի, որ լավ էլ խոր, զարգացած ու խելացի մարդ է, նաև անչափ նվիրվող ու զգացմունքային  :Love: , ու այդ ժամանակ արդեն առաջին տպավորությունս լրիվ անհեթեթ ու ծիծաղելի էր թվում։ Ի դեպ, նրա հոգու խորությունը քիչ–քիչ բացահայտելուն զուգընթաց բացահայտում էի նաև նրա բացառիկ պրոբլեմատիկությունը, որի ձեռը մինչև հիմա էլ հաճախ եմ տառապում։  :Wacko: ։  :Tongue:   :LOL:  Ճիշտ է, Բյուրի մասին կարծիքս էս տարիների ընթացքում որոշ փոփոխությունների ենթարկվել է, բայց ընդհանուր կերպարը պահպանվել է, դե, չհաշված առաջին տպավորությունս, որը, փաստորեն, լրիվ սխալ էր։  :Think:

----------

Վոլտերա (29.06.2013)

----------


## Ծով

Հզոր թեմա ա..պետք լինի կանցնենք երկրորդ, երրորդ և մնացյալ տպավորություններին :Wink: 
Ուրեմն.
* Բյուրակն*։ Ինքը ինձ այնուամենայնիվ հրավիրեց :LOL:  հանդիպման, ու ես համոզեցի եղբորս, միասին գնացինք։ Բյուրս... :Love: Ես իրան ոնց սիրել էի վիրտուալում, ճիշտ այդպիսին տեսա իրականում ու մինչ օրս առաջին տպավորությունս՝ խիստ դրական, չի փոխվել։ Հենց սկզբից իմ խենթուկը. կիրթ ու հոգատար, համարձակ, անկեղծ ու նախաձեռնող, ու ինձ մեկ վայրկյան անգամ չթողեց, որ առաջին հանդիպման ժամանակ «օտարոտի զգամ»...
*Ուլուանա։* Ինքն էլ ընդառաջ եկավ առաջին հանդիպման ժամանակ :Love: ։ Ուրեմն Ուլուս ուսումնասիրել սիրում ա, բայց ինձ շատ մոտ էր նստած ու հենց սկզբից զգացի, որ ինքը ակումբի իսկական մաման ա ու գրանցվեցի որպես իր ակումբային բալիկ :Hands Up: /գիտեի՞ր/
Առաջին տպավորություն. Սկզբունքային, հոգատար,  ճիշտ տեղն ու ժամանակը զգացող։ Աղցան էր ուտում, ու եթե չեմ սխալվում  էդքան էլ չհավանեց :Think: ։ Ես էլ ինչքան հարց ունեի, իրան էի տալիս, մեղմ ժպիտով պատասխանում էր :Smile: 
*Արշակ։* Հենց սկզբից սարսափելի բարի տպավորություն թողեց, իսկ հետո հասկացա, որ հենց էլ իրանից բարի չկա :Tongue:  շատ խորը աչքեր ունի, ու իրոք ինքնամփոփ ա, բայց տպավորությունից մի բան ա փոխվել, ավելացել կամ էլ...լավ էլ ջղայնանում ա, երբ մաֆիայում  նյարդերը ուտում են։ լավն ա  :Love: 
Շարունակելի...

----------


## Adam

2005-ի հոկտեմբեր կամ նոյեմբեր ամիսն էր, կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում: Սյուրպրիզի ֆորումի անդամներով գնացինք թատրոն(ներկայացումը ժամը 7-ին էր, «Հրեշը լուսնի վրա»)
Ես եվ Վահեն (poet) պայմանավորվել էինք երիտասարդական մետրոյի դիմաց ժամը 6-ին: Այնտեղ հանդիպեցինք նաև Song Of Fall - SOF-ին: (ինչքան հիշում եմ էդպես էր մականունը): Ինքը միանգամից ինձ վրա շատ դրական անկեղծ ու բաց մարդու տպավորություն թողեց, բայց դե ես էլ էդ օրը ահավոր ամաչկոտ էի դառել, և բերանիցս պիտի խոսքը ինչ-որ սարքով քաշել լիներ: Մի խոսքով, ես, Վահեն, Սոֆը և Վահեի ընկերը (կարծեմ նիկը Shark էր), գնացինք պատանի հանդիսատեսի մոտ, որպեսզի հանդիպեինք մյուս անդամներին: Գնացինք, մի քիչ սպասեցինք և հանկարծ երկու աղջիկ հայտնվեցին, մեկը Բյուրակնն էր, մեկն էլ չեմ հիշում: Իրենք կանգնած էին հենց դռների մոտ, մենք էլ մի քիչ հեռու: Հիմա մտածում ենք, թե էս ովքե՞ր կարողա լինեն... մտածում ենք մոտիկանանք հարցնենք.. բայց դեռ չի ստացվում... տենց 5 րոպե կանգնած մնացինք: Մեկել կարծեմ Վահեն մոտիկացավ և Բյուրն էլ ասեց, բա էս քանի րոպեա կանգնած ենք նո՞ր եք նկատում (կոնկրետ տենց կարողա չէ, բայց դրա նման մի բան): Մոտիկացանք, Վահեն մեզ ներկայացրեց և այլն...: Առաջին հայացքից Բյուրակնը ինձ վրա շատ գիտունիկ լուրջ, աղջկա տպավորություն թողեց, և ես մի տեսակ վախենում էի խոսաի հետը  :LOL:  կարողա սխալվեի, կաշկանդվեի և ամոթով մնայի: էդպես մի քիչ խոսեցինք (խոսեցին  :LOL: ) և Չուկը մոտեցավ և հարցրեց «Ֆորումի ժողովրդի՞ց եք», և միացավ մեզ: Ճիշտն ասած չեմ հիշում հետը ով կար, նույնիսկ չեմ հիշում Ուլուանայի գալու մասը, բայց հիշում եմ, որ ինքն էլ էր ներկա: Չուկը և Ուլուանան նույնպես լուրջ և խելոք մարդկանց տպավորություն թողեցին ինձ վրա: Բայց ես չհասցրեցի բավական շփվել Բյուրակնի, Ուլուանայի, Չուկի հետ, որպեսզի ավելի լավ ճանաչեմ նրանց:  Ուղղակի շատ էի ամաչում..., համարյա թե ոչ մեկի հետ էլ տենց կարգին չշփվեցի... անընդհատ Վահեին կպած կողքով էի քայլում, որ հանկարծ ինչ-որ մեկը խոսա հետս մենակ չլնեմ  :LOL: 
(Դե Վահեին էլ էդ ժամանակ կես տարի էր ճանաչում էի) և այլն...  :Tongue:  
Հետո, Արտգեոն էլ էր այնտեղ, իրա գալու մասը նույնպես չեմ հիշում: Հիշում եմ, որ ինքը կպած պոետին համոզում էր մտնել բուֆետ  :LOL: 
Արտգեոն ինձ վրա ավելի շատ հումորայինը գերակշռող մարդու տպավորություն թողեց, քան լուրջը, բայց ինքն էլ էլի խելացիի տպավորություն գործեց: 
Ուրիշ անդամներ էլ էին ներկա, մի քանի հոգու հիշում եմ, բայց մականունները չեմ հիշում: Մի խոսքով, բարձրացանք ներկայացման: Նայեցինք, վերջացրինք և Մոսկովյանով քայլում ենք դեպի երիտասարդական: Մութ էր, կարծեմ անձրևային եղանակ էր: Ես էլի նույն ամաչկոտ վիճակում էի... գնացինք Կասկադ... Թամանյանի արձանի մոտ մի 15 րոպե մնացինք... որովհետև Վահեն ու Սոֆը մտան կողքի շենք ինչ-որ մեկին տեսնելու: Դրանից հետո հրաժեշտը ընդհանրապես չեմ հիշում: Հիշում եմ, որ վերջում գնացիք ինչ-որ մի տեղ, որտեղ սովորաբար ժամանցը ձեր անցկացնում էիք: Ես էլ ասեցի, կներեք ես գործեր ունեմ, պիտի տուն գնամ, ձեր հետ շատ հաճելի էր  :LOL:   Եվ Վահեն ինձ ճանապարհ դրեց և ես գնացի տուն: Քնելուց առաջ ամբողջ օրը անալիզ արեցի մտքումս, զգացի, որ անիմաստ էի ամաչում, որովհետև հավաքված անձնակազմը շատ լավն էր միայն դրական տպավորություններ թողեց ինձ վրա: Ուղղակի պետք է ավելի բաց լինեի, որպեսզի ավելի լավ ճանաչեի բոլորիդ: Լավ, ոչինչ... ամեն ինչ առջևումա  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ինձ էլ էր շատ հաճելի, մենակ թե փորձում եմ վերհիշել քեզ։ Այնքան մարդկանց հետ ծանոթացա, որ ալիքները լրիվ խառնում եմ։


 :Smile:  Ես մի 2 շարք այնկողմ էի... մենակ շուտ շուտ դուրս էի վազում... գործի էի  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> *Ձնծաղիկ*- իրա անուն էլ չգիտեմ  -- ասող, խոսող, անհամբեր, ամեն ինչ արագ ու համոզված եմ որակով անող մարդու տպավորություն եմ ստացել, քեզ էլ պաչիկ


Վա~յ, էստեղ ինձ հիշե~լ են  :Blush: 
Շնորհակալ եմ լավ խոսքերի համար... անունս էլ` Սեդա  :Wink: 
Քեզ Բարեկենդանի ամանակ, ցավոք, չհասցրեցի ճանաչել, բայց դե համեստությունդ նույնիսկ հեռվից հեռու զգացվում էր  :Wink:   :Blush: 

չէ, ներեցեք, բայց էս ձմեռ-գարուն հանդիպումների (թե´ ընդհանուր, թե´ անհատական, թե´ պատահական) ընթացքում էնքա~ն շատ ակումբցիների հետ եմ ծանոթացել, որ չեմ կարող գրել... իսկապես... մենակ գիտեմ, որ շատ ուրախ եմ, որ ծանոթ եմ բոլորի հետ էլ! իհարկե կան մարդիկ, ովքեր ավելի հարազատ դարձան, կան, որ դեռ պարզապես Ինտերնետի ծանոթներ ենք, բայց բոլորն էլ լավն են... 

իսկ որպես առաջին տպավորություն երևի ամենաշատը զարմացա Գալաթին հանդիպելիս, որովհետև գրառումներից դատելով` թափով-բոյով աղջիկ էի պատկերացնում, որ հենց մեկը բան ասի, միանգամից պատասխանը ստանա  :LOL:  պարզվեց պուճուր-փխրուն աղջիկ է, բայց դե մեկ է, հենց մեկը բան ասի, հաստատ պատասխանը կստանա  :LOL:   :Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## Ariadna

> Իմ մասին ձեր տպավորությունները որ գրեք, ես էլ ձեր մասին կգրեմ


Վայ Հայկ ջան, ես էլ ուզում էի գրեմ առաջին տպավորությունս բոլորի մասին, ում որ տեսել եմ, բայց կսկսեմ քեզանից :Smile:  

Ուրեմն սեղանի շուրջ նստած էինք (Լիլիթի ծնունդին) ու դու քանի որ մեր շարքի վրա էիր, քեզ լավ չէի նկատել, չէիր երևում։ Մեկ էլ հանկարծ տեսա նոր դեմք, Բագրատին հարցրեցի, ասեց Werewulf-ն ա։ Ասեցի վաաայ, էս ինչ լավն ա :Jpit: )) Էնքան հարազատ դեմք ունես, որ հետո սկսեցի հետդ խոսել, արդեն ոնց որ հազար տարվա ծանոթ լինեինք։ Դե լավն են էլի Բրյուսովի էրեխեքը, ինչ ուզում ես ասա :Smile:  
Լավ, հիմա անցնեմ մյուսներին։ Բնականաբար սկսեմ ընկերուհուցս։ *Լիլիթի(Galatea)* հետ icq-ով էինք շփվում (կյանքումս առաջին դեպքն էր, որ աղջկա հետ ծանոթանամ ինտերնետով ու հետո նոր հանդիպեմ :LOL: ) Իրա ծնունդին ես ամենաշուտն էի հասել, զանգեցի, ասեց Անն ջան սպասի, առևտուր ենք անում, կգանք։ Մի 15 րոպե կանգնեցի, մի հատ կատու կար էդտեղ փողոցային, իրա հետ մի քիչ զրուցեցի, մինչև եկան։ Դե միանգամից ճանաչեցի, ու էլի տենց, ոնց որ հազար տարվա ընկերուհիս էր։ Աշխույժ, շփվող, ներվերիդ վրա չազդող մարդ, ինչ ասեմ։ Շատ լավն ա Լիլոն, մի խոսքով։
Լիլիթը *Երվանդի* հետ էր։ Երվանդին էլ շատ սիրեցի միանգամից։ Երեխեք, հիմա կասեք սաղին միանգամից շատ ես սիրել, ուղղակի երևի էդտեղ եղբորս ֆակտորը կա, քանի որ ինքը բոլորին արդեն գիտեր, ու ամեն հանդիպումից հետո որ գալիս էր, ասում էի պատմի, ով կար, ով ինչ ձևի էր, իմ մոտ արդեն ձևավորված էր էդ պատկերացումը մոտավոր բոլորի մասին։ Մի խոսքով Երոն էլ էր շատ լավը ու շատ բարի։ Ճակատին գրված ա. «Մարդ, որին կարող ես վստահել»։
Հետո եկավ *Բյուրը։* Իրա գրածներից ու նկարներից ավելի ուրիշ կարծիք ունեի իր մասին։ Ավելի հասուն, մեծ, բայց որ եկավ, տեսա փոքրիկ աղջնակ ա, շատ լավ աչուկներով ու զարմացա, որ էդքան մեծի տեղ էի իրեն դրել իրեն միշտ։
*Երկնայինն* էլ էր շատ լավը, իսկական երկնային :Blush:  
Նորոյին դե ճանաչում էի, Նորոյի Լապտերիկը հեքիաթի միջի լապտերիկի էր նման։ Մանկական հեքիաթ ֆիլմեր են լինում, իսկական ոնց որ դրանց միջից իջած լիներ։ :Smile: 
*Գոռը* լավն էր, այ իրա հետ ես վատ էի մինչև հանդիպելս, թշնամական զգացմունքներ էի անգամ տածում, որովհետև մի անգամ Ծեծը դաստիարակության միջոց թեմայում ինքը տափակավարի էր ընդունել իմ գրածը ու գրել էր, որ մեղք են իմ ծնողները, որ էդ ձևի աղջիկ ունեն, նման մի բան, հաստատ չեմ հիշում բառերը :LOL:  Բագրատին ասում էի՝ գալու եմ դրա գլուխը ջարդեմ :LOL:  Բայց էդ օրը Գոռին շատ սիրեցի, հատկապես որպես տաղանդավոր դաշնակահար :Smile:  
*Կակտուսիկն ու Փիլոն* էլ էին շատ լավը, շատ չշփվեցի հետները, բայց զգացի, որ շատ լավն են։
*Արշակին* մի տեսակ ոնց որ ճանաչեի էլի հազար տարի։ Դրա համար մոտս առանձնապես էմոցիաներ չառաջացան։ Մենք նույն թաղից ենք, ու մեր թաղում եթե մեկը ռաբիզ դեմք չունի, հաստատ ճանաչում ես, որովհետև նկատում ես անպայման, որպես օտար մարմին։))))))))) Երթուղայիններում Արշակին բազմիցս տեսել եմ, դրա համար մի տեսակ վաղուց էի ճանաչում :Smile: 
*Child*-ը էնքան լավ դեմք ուներ, որ ծանոթացրին, ասին էս էլ Չայլդն ա, չկարողացա ինձ զսպեմ, ասեցի վուուույ, էս ինչ լավն ա :LOL:  Կարծում եմ այսքանով ամեն ինչ ասված է։ :Smile: 
Ում որ չեմ հիշել, թող չնեղանա, հետո կհիշեմ կգրեմ։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ում որ չեմ հիշել, թող չնեղանա, հետո կհիշեմ կգրեմ։


Սասունին ես մոռացել, ու կարծեմ արդեն հասցրել է նեղանալ:

Varduhi-ն ֆորումում շատ շուտվանից էի նկատել... Միշտ հավեսով գրառումներ էր կատարում, իրար հետ վարկանիշներով էինք փոխանակվում.... Ամեն օր Գալաթեային հարցնում էի, թե էս աղջիկը ով է? Հանդիպումներին գալիս է? Դե, Գալաթեան էլ ամեն ինչ իմանալով, ինձ ոչինչ չէր ասում, ասում էր, հա շատ լավ աղջիկ է, մնա մի օր կտեսնես:

Ու տեսա.... Իրոք, իմ մոտ էլ էնպիսի տպավորություն էր, որ իրար հազար տարի ճանաչել էինք....  :Smile:  Բայց Աննայի մեջ մի բան շատ դուր եկավ, էն որ ինքը իրականում էլ է այնպիսի շփվող, անկեղծ ու համեստ աձնավորություն, ինչպիսին որ ֆորումում է:

Իսկ հանդիպելուց հետո արդեն մի քանի անգամ հասցրել եմ Աննայի փողոցում պատահաբար տեսնել  :Smile:

----------


## Ariadna

Վաաաաաաայ, քոռանամ եեեեեեես, Սասունիս եմ մոռացել։ Վաաայ, Սասունը շատ լավն ա, իսկական փոքրիկ իշխան :Smile:  Շաաատ եմ սիրում քեզ, Սասուն ջան։ Լրիվ անկեղծ եմ ասում :Smile: 
Տաքություն ունեմ, հիվանդ մեռնում եմ, նենց որ ըմբռնումով մոտեցեք, էրեխեք ջան։

----------


## Արշակ

> …Ծանոթացա Արշակի ու Ուլուանայի հետ։ Ինչքան հասկացա երկվորյակ քույր ու եղբայր են։ Նման են, համ էլ նման չեն։ 
> Արշակ դու ահավոր նման ես ակումբի քո նկարին։ ՇԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱՏՏՏՏՏՏ։ Հանգիստ, խաղաղ եւ ժպտերես մարդ ես, տպավորությունս այդպիսին էր։


Հետս ոչ թե Ուլուանան, այլ մյուս քույրս էր՝ Շուշանը (ֆորումում՝ sh_joy)։ Ճիշտ ես հասկացել՝ երկվորյակ ենք։ :Smile: 
Իսկ Ակումբի ո՞ր նկարիս եմ նման։ Ավատարիս միջի տղու(ես չեմ), թե հենց իմ ինչ–որ լուսանկարի։

Ի դեպ, Gjuk–ն էլ ուրախ, աշխույժ, սիրունիկ աղջնակ է։ :Smile: 




> *Արշակին* մի տեսակ ոնց որ ճանաչեի էլի հազար տարի։ Դրա համար մոտս առանձնապես էմոցիաներ չառաջացան։ Մենք նույն թաղից ենք, ու մեր թաղում եթե մեկը ռաբիզ դեմք չունի, հաստատ ճանաչում ես, որովհետև նկատում ես անպայման, որպես օտար մարմին։))))))))) Երթուղայիններում Արշակին բազմիցս տեսել եմ, դրա համար մի տեսակ վաղուց էի ճանաչում


Որ ճիշտն ասեմ, ես քեզ չեմ հիշում երկաթուղայիններից։ :Blush:  Չնայած ինձ մոտ էլ նախկինում ճանաչելու էդ զգացողությունը մի քիչ կար։
Իսկ Լիլիթի ծնունդից տպավորությունս՝ դե Բգոյի քույրը ո՞նց կարող էր լավը չլինել։ :Cool:  (մի քիչ քյարթուական ստացվեց  :Jpit: )

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ի դեպ, Gjuk–ն էլ ուրախ, աշխույժ, սիրունիկ աղջնակ է։


Համաձայն եմ, մականունն էլ լրիվ իրեն սազում է: Սիրում եմ մի քիչ գիժ մարդկանց!  :Wink:

----------


## Ariadna

> Որ ճիշտն ասեմ, ես քեզ չեմ հիշում երկաթուղայիններից։ Չնայած ինձ մոտ էլ նախկինում ճանաչելու էդ զգացողությունը մի քիչ կար։
> Իսկ Լիլիթի ծնունդից տպավորությունս՝ դե Բգոյի քույրը ո՞նց կարող էր լավը չլինել։ (մի քիչ քյարթուական ստացվեց )



Արշակ ջան, մեկ մեկ քյարթուականն էլ իր հմայքն ու գեղեցկությունն է ունենում  :Smile:

----------


## Մանե

> Ի դեպ, Gjuk–ն էլ ուրախ, աշխույժ, սիրունիկ աղջնակ է։


Գժուկն աղջիկ ա՞ :Shok:

----------


## Guest

> Գժուկն աղջիկ ա՞


Ես էլ էի շոկի մեջ…  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Եկեք մի քիչ էլ ես գրեմ )))
> 
> *Նյուտիկս* դե իմ սերնա: Առաջին անգամվա հանդիպումը շատ դիպուկա նկարագրել  Ես իրեն առաջին հայացքից սիրեցի ... ոնց որ ճենապակուց լիներ ... փխրուու~ն..սիրուու~ն ու փայլուն  Ուտեմ իրա մռութը ))
> Հիմա` Ակումբ )))
> 
> *Լիլոյին` impression* - in,  բախտ է վիճակվել ճանաչել դեռ վաղուց, մինչ Ակումբ գալը: Սիրում ու հարգում եմ բառի ամենաիսկական իմաստով: Իր կարծիքը շատ կարևոր է ինձ համար:
> 
> *Արշակ*  - Ինչպես քանիցս խոստովանել եմ` եթե մեծ չլինեի այդքան տարիքով` հաստատ կսիրահարվեի:  Նման անմիջականություն ու հմայք շատ տղաներ կերազեն ունենալ: Գումարած` խելքը )) Արշ - ուծյուու~ )))
> 
> ...


*Շարունակություն*

*Varduhi* - Աս'կայով ահագին շփվել էինք մինչև հանդիպումը: Լավ տպավորություններ ունեի: Ծնունդիս օրը հասկացա, որ սխալվել եմ: ինքը լավը չի...ՇԱՏ լավնա: 
Ահավոր պոզիտիվ, տեղով ժպիտ ու բարեհոգություն: Բա հումորը~...ուխխ..բա ճաշակը~~ .. իր ճաշակի վառ ապացույցը ձախ թևիցս գրեթե չբացակայող գժոտ ապարանջաննա  :Love: 
Անուլ, Ուտե~մ  :Smile: 

*Ձայնալար* - Չեմ սիրել սկզբում...մի տեսակ ռաբիզի տպավորություն էր թողնում  :Blush: 
Բայց որ Ազատության հրապարակում տեսա~~...վույի~...հետո ծնունդիս օրը հաստատվեց էդ օրվա տպավորությունս..
Բարություն ճառագող, խորամանկ ժպիտով ու հայացքով մի հատ դեմք պստո: Իր ներկայությամբ տխրել չի լինում  :Smile: 
Բա ծիծաղը~..ուծյու~  

*Սերխիո* - Էլի չէի սիրում սկզբում...անլուրջ մարդու տպավորություն էր թողել, ինքը գիտի` ինչու:
Բայց հետո հանդիպում առ հանդիպում շատ փոխվեց կարծիքս...Պետրոսն էն մարկանցիցա, որ ապրումա էս պրինցիպով` "Ապրիր ու ուրիշներին թող ապրել": Շատ բարի մարդա ու կարծում եմ` կյանքի դժվարություններն իրեն չեն չարացնում: Հակառակը` ավելի հանդուրժող ու բարեհոգի են դարձնում: 
Իր բաց ու անկեղծ ժպիտն եմ շատ սիրում  :Smile: 

*Վերվուլֆս* - Հայկին դե վաղուց գիտեմ: Դեռ ՄայՀայաստանից: Ինձ վրա շատ լուրջ, ծանրակշիռ ու իր մասին մեծ կարծիք ունեցող մարդու տպավորություն էր թողել ամենասկզբում: Բայց որ հանդիպեցինք, հասկացա, որ սխալվել եմ: 
Կատակասեր, բարի, կենսուրախ լենաԳանցի: Կյանքից իսկական հաճույքա ստանում ինքը: Ու շատ ջենտլմենա: Ու ընկերասեր:
Ուծյու~

*Ուրվական* - Մի պահ լավ չէինք իրար հետ  :Blush:  Չէի սիրում...Բայց մեկը կար(ուտե~մ  :Smile:  )` ականջիս տակ հա ասում էր, որ Գոռը լավնա ...
Ախր ճիշտ էր է ասում: Գոռի մեջ ինչ-որ խաղաղեցնող, հանգիստ էներգետիկա  կա.. երեկ եմ զգացել ... ու շատ լավ ժպիտ ունի: Ուրախ եմ, որ սխալվել էի: Շատ եմ սիրում  :Smile: 

*Շարունակելի*

----------


## Moon

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Համաձայն եմ, մականունն էլ լրիվ իրեն սազում է: Սիրում եմ մի քիչ գիժ մարդկանց!


Ուրախ եմ, որ Գժուկներին սիրում ես։ Շնորհակալություն։

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Ես էլ էի շոկի մեջ…


ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴ ԵՍ ԱՂՋԻԿ ԵՄ։ ԼՕԼ, դեմք եք։

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
Արշակ ջան շնորհակալ եմ բարի մխոսքերի համար, հուսամ ես էլ եմ քեզ ճիշտ բնութագրել։

----------


## Սամվել

> ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴ ԵՍ ԱՂՋԻԿ ԵՄ։ ԼՕԼ, դեմք եք։


Զարմանում եմ զարմացողների վրա... միթե ակնհայտ չէր  :Xeloq:  Օրինակ ՄՍՆի անունից կամ նախկին Ավատարից  :Smile:

----------


## otar

սկսենք սկզբից 
*Բյուրակն* դե Բյուրի հետ շատ վաղուց ենք ծանոթացել չատում... մի աղջիկ էր նստած ու ինչ-որ բաներ էր գրում. ես էլ խոսում էի ու ինքը ինձ ահաոր խանգարում էր   :Angry2:   :Angry2:  էնքան նեռվերիս ազդեց սկսեցի կարդալ ինչ ա գրում.. սկզբից ուղղակի հետաքրքրեց քանի որ հետաքրքիր բառեր էին, հետո ընտացքում հասկացա որ [Alanis Morisette է... իսկ ռեալում երբ Բյուրին տեսա առաջին միտքս էր "գիժ ա!!! իսկական իմ նման", հետագայում դարձավ իմ մտերիմներից, հարազատներից մեկը .. հիմա այսիքյուում նստած է ու հետս չի խոսում.. Էհ Բյուր կարոտել եմ քեզ
*Chuk* Արտակին որ տեսա մտածեցի որ չափից դուրս համեստ է! Մտածեցի որ դժվար թե իր հետ ընկերանամ, շատ պաշտոնական էր շպվում մարդկանց հետ.Հետագայում պարզվեց որ դա ընդամենը տպաորություն էր. Հենց առաջին հայացքից շատ բարի մարդ է երևացել. Նա ել հիմա այսիքյուում նստած է ու հետս չի խոսում ... երևի զբաղված է
*Artgeo* նրա հետ էլ եմ չատով ծանոթացել բավականին վաղուց, սուիցիդալ մտքեր էր արտահայտում, երբ հանդիպեցինք ինքը ինձ այնքան պոզիտիվ, հումորով ու հավեսով մարդ թվաց, որ մտածեցի "էս մարդը տխրել է՞լ է կարող" պարզվեց որ շատ զգայուն մարդ է, չնայած ցույց չի տալիս.. առաջին միտքը որ ծագեցի գլխումս "իսկական վիննի պուխն է` փափուկ, մռուտ, ջրիկ ու հավեսով  :Smile:  " նա էլ ի դեպ հիմա այսիքյուում նստած է ու հետս չի խոսում.. երևի նա էլ է զբաղված
* impression* Լիլը սկզբից ինձ վրա տողեց շատ կատաղած ու ագռեսիվ աղջկա տպաորություն ( ռեալում ) հետո պարզվեց որ էդ ինչ-որ ինքնապաշտպանական ռեակցիա էր ու շատ հավեսով ու շփող աղջիկ է իրականում. ուղղակի շփվելիս ընտրում է ում հետ շփվի, ում հետ քիչ շփվի ում հետ ԱՌՀԱՍԱՐԱԿ չշփվի. 
*Uluana* Անահիտը սկզբից վրաս տողեց ջղայն ծյոծյաի տպաորություն... դրա համար իրա հետ քիչ էի շփվում սկզբից... հետո երբ սկսեցի շփվել հասկացա որ էդ շաաաատ սխալ կարծիք էր! 
*Արշակ*   ... "ինչ հավասարակշռված, հանգիստ մարդ է... երևի բարի տղա է շատ"
* PoeT* էս Վահիկը... սկզբից ես իրան տեսա ակումբից դուրս.. վայ ինքը նենց համեստ, խելոք սուս-փուս... մի խոսքով շատ ա փոխվել  :LOL: 

to be continued...

----------


## Economist

Սամվելը ընենց ծանոթա ինձ թվում, ոնց որ եղբայրս լինի :LOL: 
Բայց ասեմ, որ համերգի օրը ես էլ կայի ուղղակի առիթ չեղավ ծանոթանալու… Բայց Սամոն սաղին էլ հեռվից հեռու ցույց տվեց… Ամենադեմքի տպավորությունը թողեցին Արշակը ու Ձնծաղիկը :Wink:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴ ԵՍ ԱՂՋԻԿ ԵՄ։


 :Shok:  լու՞րջ... պահո~  :Xeloq: 

 :LOL:   :Tongue:   :LOL:  

ոչինչ, Լուս ջան. էդ Ինտերնետի հավես պահերից ա!
չնեղվես (ինչպես ասում ա Սամվելը համերգից հետո  :Smile:  )  :Wink:

----------


## VisTolog

Ես հենց ամենաամենասկզբից էլ գիտեյի, որ Գժուկը աղջիկա:  :Jpit:  Խի՞ էիք մտածում, թե տղայա:  :Think:

----------


## Moon

> լու՞րջ... պահո~ 
> 
>    
> 
> ոչինչ, Լուս ջան. էդ Ինտերնետի հավես պահերից ա!
> չնեղվես (ինչպես ասում ա Սամվելը համերգից հետո  )


Վա՜յ, հեչ էլ չեմ նեղվում, հակառակը հետաքրքիր ա, մարդիկ դեմք են։

----------


## Kuk

> ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴ ԵՍ ԱՂՋԻԿ ԵՄ։ ԼՕԼ, դեմք եք։


Մալադեց :Wink:

----------


## impression

Ես էլ գիտեի, որ Գժուկն աղջիկա... տենց թեմաներ տղաները չէին բացի  :Smile: 
Համ էլ հեչ էլ տղայի մականուն չի Գժուկը

----------


## Moon

> Ես էլ գիտեի, որ Գժուկն աղջիկա... տենց թեմաներ տղաները չէին բացի 
> Համ էլ հեչ էլ տղայի մականուն չի Գժուկը


Այ, հենց այս էլ ուզում էի լսել, բա տղաները տենց թեմաներ կբացե՞ն։ Լօլ

----------


## ivy

Մարտին, երբ Հայաստանում էի, հանդիպել եմ երեք ակումբցու՝ Kita–ին, Բյուրակնին ու impression-ին: Կիսվում եմ տպավորություներովս.

*Kita*-ն էնպիսին էր, ինչպիսին պատկերացնում էի և նույնիսկ ավելի լավը: Բարի, ընկերական, զգացմունքային, ժպտերես, թեթև... Երբեմն մի քիչ ինքնամփոփ է լինում, բայց հաստատ ոչ անտարբեր: Ու համ էլ իրեն գրկելու ցանկություն է առաջացնում՝ հենց առաջին հայացքից: Կիտուլը շատ լավն է, ու հատկապես նրանով, որ մեջը չարության նշույլ անգամ չկա ոչ մի բանի ու ոչ մեկի հանդեպ: Ինքը ծնված է աշխարհին ժպտալու համար:

*Բյուր*ն էլ էր համարյա համընկնում իր վիրտուալ կերպարին, միայն այն տարբերությամբ, որ վիրտուալում ավելի ծիծաղկոտ է, քան իրականում: Շատ սիրում եմ իրեն՝ իր բոլոր խելառ ու խուճուճ գծերով հանդերձ: Հենց առաջին հայացքից հարազատության զգացում ունեցա իր հանդեպ: Մարդ, որն անհատականություն է, մարդ, որր անչափ խորն է, երբեմն՝ բարդ, ու ոչ միշտ ես կարողանում «մարսել» իրեն: Խելոք է, Բյուրը... շատ: Հետն էլ պարզեցի, որ քսան տարի հենց կողքիս է ապրել, հարևաններ ենք եղել... պիտի հասնեի աշխարհի ծայրը, նոր իմանայի դրա մասին:

*impression*-ի թողած առաջին տպավորությունը տարբերվում էր երկրորդից, երկրորդն էլ՝ երրորդից, ինքը երևի հենց դրանով էլ ինքն է, որ ամեն անգամ նոր ձևով է տպավորվում մեջդ: Սկզբում մի քիչ դժվար էի իր հետ իրական շփումը, հետո մի տեսակ «գտանք» իրար ու ամեն ինչ հեշտացավ: Իմ ճանաչած ամենահետաքրքիր անձանցից մեկն է, հոյակապ ընկեր, մեծ սրտով մարդ: Կարող ես անվերջ խոսել հետը, ինչից ուզես, ինչքան ուզես... Մեկ-մեկ էնպիսի մտքեր է արտահայտում, գժվում ես, ախր ո՞նց, որտեղի՞ց... 

Մյուս անգամ երբ գամ Երևան, կփորձեմ ինձ համար նոր ակումբցիներ բացահայտել:  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> *Վերվուլֆս* - Հայկին դե վաղուց գիտեմ: Դեռ ՄայՀայաստանից: Ինձ վրա շատ լուրջ, ծանրակշիռ ու իր մասին մեծ կարծիք ունեցող մարդու տպավորություն էր թողել ամենասկզբում: Բայց որ հանդիպեցինք, հասկացա, որ սխալվել եմ: 
> Կատակասեր, բարի, կենսուրախ լենաԳանցի: Կյանքից իսկական հաճույքա ստանում ինքը: Ու շատ ջենտլմենա: Ու ընկերասեր:
> Ուծյու~


Լիլոյիս շատ եմ սիրում!  :Love: 

Մեր վիրտուալ ծանոթությունը սկսվեց 2006թ-ին ՄայՀայաստանում.... Հենց սկզբից իմ դուրը շատ եկավ, էնքան հետաքրքիր գրառումներ էր կատարում.... մյուսների գրառումները չէի կարդում բայց Լիլիթի բոլոր գրառումները սկզբից մինչև վերջ կարդում էի.... Ափսոս էդ ժամանակ իմ սերը փոխադարձ չէր, Լիլո ինձ ահավոր ձևի չէր սիրում  :LOL:  Հետո չգիտեմ ինչ պատահեց ու Լիլիթը սկսեց իմ վրա ուշադրություն դարձնել.... Սկզբում "դուք"-ով էինք իրար հետ խոսում, հետո "դու"-ով, հետո "ուծյու"-ներով  :LOL: 

Անցած աշնանը վերջապես հանդիպեցինք: Տպավորություններս արտակարգ էին, ես իրեն ռեալում հենց էդպիսին էի պատկերացնում - ասող խոսող, ուտող խմող, հավեսին անձնավորություն:  :Smile:  Բայց հետաքրքիրն այն էր, որ էդքան երկար իրար իմանալով հանդերձ, ոչ ես էի Լիլիթին մինչև վերջ բացահայտել, ոչ էլ ինքը ինձ: Ամեն ինչ փոխվեց այս տարվա փետրվարին, երբ մեր երեկոները անցկացնում էինք Ազատության հրապարակում.... Լիլիթի բազմաթիվ դրական հատկություններ, որոնք առաջ էդքան էլ տեսանելի չէին ինձ համար, միանգամից երևան եկան այդ մի քանի շաբաթվա ընթացքում: 

Պարզվեց, որ Լիլիթը հանուն գաղափարի պատրաստ է ամեն ինչի, պարզվեց որ էդքան նուրբ աղջկա մեջ էդքան շատ համարձակություն ու պատրաստակամություն կա.... Մի խոսքով, Լիլ ջան, կարող եմ անընդհատ խոսել քո մասին, բայց էսքանով կսահմանափակվեմ....

Դու լավն ես  :Love:

----------


## ivy

Մոռացա ասեմ, ախր ես* Galatea*-ին էլ եմ ճանաչում, մի անգամ ենք իրար տեսել:  :Smile: 
Ե՞րբ էր, 2-3 տարի առաջ երևի: Էն ժամանակ մենք դեռ ակումբցի չէինք, այլ... Սուպերսթարի երկրպագուներ, ու մեզ, որպես ակտիվիստենի, հրավիրել էին համերգի: Բա:  :Smile:  
Լիլ, հուսով եմ, դա քո անձնական գաղտնիքը չէր, որը ես հիմա նենգորեն բոլորի առաջ բացում եմ:  :Tongue: 
Առաջին տպավորությունս այն էր, որ Լիլը շատ լուրջ անձնավորություն է, նույնիսկ չափից դուրս լուրջ թվաց ինձ... Էնքան լավ եմ հիշում իրեն էդ օրը: Ակնոցներով էր, հավաքած մազերով: Վերջերս, երբ նայում էի ակումբական ձեր հավաքների նկարները, էնքան էի զարմացել... էսօրվա Գալատեան իմ տեսած Լիլիթից շատ է տարբերվում: Հետաքրքիր կլիներ նորից հադիպել:  :Smile:  Ասենք՝ նորից Սուպերսթարի համերգին:   :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Այվ...քվիթ ենք, ես էլ մոռացել էի, որ էսքան մարդկանց մեջ` ՄայՀայաստան + Ակումբ ամենաառաջինը քեզ եմ ճանաչել  :Love: 
Ivy-ին ինձ վրա հենց սկզբից լավ տպավորություն թողեց, իսկ մինչև էդ` գրառումներն եմ շատ սիրել...ինչ կռիվներ էինք անում Աննայի համար... :LOL:  
Շատ ջիգյարով, հումորով ու խելացի ա Այվին...ու շատ հավես երեկո էր էդ օրվա համերգը ..
Այվ...նենց կարոտեցի էդ օրը  :Blush:  Որ մյուս անգամ գաս` ինձ մի մոռացի, հա՞  :Blush:

----------


## malaletka

_հե հե...առաջին անգամ եմ գրում ստեղ 

վերջին ակումբի հանդիպումը շաաատ տպավորիչ էր...

Artgeo- գիտեի թե լուրջ մարդ ա...են էլ պարզվեց ահավոր ջրիկ դեմք էր...բայց համով ջրիկ էր... մեկ էլ  հասկացա որ իրա հետ մի սեղանի շուրջ հաց ուտելուց կարողա խեղդվես 

Ռաստան առաջին հանդիպման, առաջին հայացքից թթված դեմքի տպավորություն թողեց...բայց հետո....լօօօօլ ախԲերություն ա 

Երվանդը շաաատ լավն ա...ինքը նենց հավես ա խնդում որ տրամս բարձրանում ա 

Galatea- ինչ կարամ ասեմ ես իրա մասին....ուԴեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեմ՜՜՜_

----------


## Adam

Ուշադրություն, հանկարծ չվախենաք... ես եմ սկսում  :Cool:   :LOL: 

*Երկնային* - Նույն ձև էլ պատկերացնում էի իրան... համեստ, խելոք, ժպիտը միշտ դեմքին, երբ զրուցելու կարիք ունենաս, երբեք չի հոգնի, կնստի ու կզրուցի: Ինքը շատ լավնա թե՛ իրականում, թե՛ ակումբում: Իրա դեմքին նայողը երբեք վատ բան չի կարա մտածի, որովհետև հաստատ չի ստացվի: Ինքը նենց բարի ու փափուկ ներաշխարհ ունի, որ ինձ թվումա եթե մատով կպնես, կփշրվի: Այսպիսի մարդիկ ինչքան էլ մեծանում են, միևնույն է հոգին երիտասարդ է մնում: Մի խոսքով, ես իրան շատ սիրեցի: Մենակ իրա հետ խոսելը բավական է, որ զգաս բարությունը և համեստությունը:  Իր ակումբային կերպարին շատ նման է: Եվ կարծում եմ, որ .... ոչ թե կարծում եմ այլ համոզված եմ, որ հիանալի ընկեր է: 

*Galatea* - Վայ Լիլոն ուղղակի դեմքա... նամանավանդ երբ ծիծաղումա, միանգամից տրամադրությունտ բարձրանումա: Հումորը շատ սուրա (որը ինձ ահավոր շատա դուր գալիս), բայց պահի տակ ինքը կարա նենց լրջանա, որ սկի չասես էլ, որ ինքը էն Ադամի զրուցակից բանաստեղծուհինա   :LOL:  ... 
Շատ լավ աղջիկա: Ընկերասեր, լավ զրուցակից, հետաքրքիր բնավորությամբ: Ինքը եզակի մարդա: Բնավորության էդպիսի համադրություններով անձնավորություններ ըստ իս շատ ուշ-ուշ են ծնվում: Զարգացած աղջիկա, և իր հետ շփվողը միանգամից կզգա դա: Մեր իրականության մեջ շատա պակասում էն հումորը, որը Լիլոյինա բնորոշ: Մի խոսքով, իրա հետ եթե չամփա ընկնես, երբեք չես ձանձրանա, քունտ չի տանի ու կտառապես անքնությամբ:  :LOL:  
Մի խոսքով, ինքը շատ լավնա: Ուղղակի իրա պեսները շատ քիչ են  :Sad:  ... բայց դե, որ ինքը կա, էտ հերիքա...

*Kita* - Ես հենց իրան հանդիպեցի, նենց մի տեսակ հոգեհարազատ բան զգացի: Ոնց որ քուրիկս ըլներ: Շատ անմիջականա ու ոնց որ երեխա լինի: Տրամադրությունը միշտ բարձր (վերջին հանդիպումը չհաշված  :LOL: ), ծիծաղկոտ, հետաքրքիր բնավորությամբ, բոլորի հետ շուտ մերվող ու ընկերասեր: Իրա մեջ մի բան կա, որը միանգամից հարազատա թվում: Չգիտեմ թե ինչ: Երևի բնավորության ինչ-որ թաքնված մի գիծ, որը դեռ չեմ բացահայտել: Խելացի աղջիկ է և կարող է զրուցել ինչքան որ ուզես: Իր հետ շփվող և ամեն մի մարդ միանգամից կզգա նրա բարությունը: Չգիտեմ... համենայնդեպս ես դա զգացել եմ: Մինչը ծանոթանալս մի տեսակ նենց սառը աղջիկ էր թվում ակումբում: Եսիմ... ինձ թվում էր, թե ես չէի կարողանա շփվել նրա հետ: Բայց արի ու տես, որ ակումբային կերպարը մինչև ծանոթությունս, ինձ խաբել էր և ես մի տեսակ սխալ կարծիք էի կազմել նրա մասին: Ի՛նքն էլ շատ լավնա: Ու միշտ էլ հաճելիա իրա հետ շփվելը: 

*Apsara* - Ես իրան ընդհանրապես ուրիշ էի պատկերացնում: Բայց որ տեսա ու իմացա նաև տարիքը  :Shok:  , շատ *անակնկալի*էկա  :LOL:  ու զարմացա: Դեմքից նույնպես բարություն է թափվում ու մի տեսակ չափից դուրս հոգատարություն: (չգիտեմ կարողա և սխալ եմ, բայց իրա դեմքից էր թափվում  :Think:   :LOL: ): Հաճելի զրուցակից է: Սիրում ու գնահատում է բնությունը: Բնություն սիրող մարդը հնարավոր չի, որ վատը լինի: Երևի դրանիցա, որ չափից դուրս փոքրա երևում  :LOL:  
Հաճելի աղջիկ է և ինձ թվում է նաև, որ հաճելի ու լավ ընկեր է: Դրա հետ մեկտեղ մտնում է «յուրօրինակ» մարդկանց շարքում, ինչպես որ այն մարդիկ, ում մասին գրել եմ կարծիքս:

----------


## Adam

*ChildOftheSky* - Շատ բարի տղայա ինքը ու նկատել եմ, որ շատ խելացի: Ես իրեն իր ակումբային կերպարին չեմ նմանացնում:  :Think: 
Ինքը ունի էնպիսի բնավորության գծեր, որոնք կարող են ստիպել մտածել, որ ինքը շատ փոփոխական մարդա: Բայց չէ, կամաց-կամաց վերջնական կհասկանամ իրա բնավորությունը: Ինքը յուրօրինակ տղայա ու ընդհանրապես ոչ մեկին նման չի: Կոնկրետ ինձ համար իր հետ շփվելը հաճելի է: Նկատել եմ, որ «հայ տղու» կերպարին բացարձակ նման չի և նույնիսկ բնավորության այդպիսի նման գիծ էլ դեռ չեմ նկատել: Զգացվում է, որ իր առջև դրած ունի լուրջ նպատակ և ցանկանում է հասնել դրան: Մի խոսքով լավ տղա է և հաճելի է շփվել:

*քաղաքացի* - Թեմաներից մեկում էլ նշել եմ, որ ես իրան շփոթում էի մեկ ուրիշի հետ և ընդհանրապես կարծիքներս ուրիշ էին, մինչև որ հանդիպեցինք: Ակումբային կերպարին ընդհանրապես նման չի: Հանդիպելուց, միանգամից դեմքից բարությունն ու ընկերասիրությունը թափվումա: Նույնիսկ ես իրեն խորհուրդ կտայի հետը մի մեծ դույլ ման տալ:  :LOL: 
Շատ հաճելիա իրա հետ շփվելը: Մեջը մի տեսակ մեծական բան կա, որը մեկ-մեկ հայտնվումա դեմքին: Իսկ ընդհանրապես ինքը շատ մանկական ու պատանեկանա, որը և ինձ թվում է չի էլ փոփոխվի: Այդպես էլ կմնա ամբողջ կյանքում: Ինքը «յուրօրինակների յուրօրինակնա», իր պես մարդ ես դեռ չեմ հանդիպել: Չեմ կարող հատ-հատ բնորոշել բնավորության բոլոր գծերը, բայց կարող եմ ասել, որ ինքը շատ բարիա, ընկերասեր, հաճելի զրուցակից, հումորով, հետաքրքիր և այլն...
Միակ թերությունն այն է, որ չգիտես խի ուզում է ծեծ ուտել մլիցեքի կողմից  :LOL:   :Angry2:  

*Արշակ* - Ինչը ճիշտ, ճիշտ: Մինչև հանդիպելս, ես իրան մի տեսակ «ռաբիզ քյառթույի» տեղ էի դնում: Նույնիսկ նկարով չէի տեսել, բայց որ իրեն մոտավոր պատկերացնում էի ծիծակներով ու սև ակնոցներով, դա հաստատ է:  :LOL: 
Բայց երբ որ մի անգամ զանգեց հեռախոսով ինձ... արդեն սկսեց կարծիքս կամաց-կամաց փոխվել և նույնիսկ ինքս զարմացա իմ վրա: էդքան 360 աստիճանի տակ մտովի փոխել էի էս տղուն: Մենակ հեռախոսով խոսալուց, կարող ես հասկանալ, թե ինչպիսի մարդ է: Իսկ կարծիքս ավելի լայն կազմվեց, երբ որ հանդիպումներից մեկում հանդիպեցինք: Ահավոր բարի դեմք ունի: Ամաչկոտա երևում ու շատ սուսիկ փուսիկա: Բայց որ հետը մի քիչ շփվում ես, հասկանում ես, որ շատ խելոքա ու հաճելիա զրուցել հետը: Հումորն էլ տեղը: Մի խոսքով, ինքը շատ լավ մարդա: 

*Werewulf* -  Նույն կերպ էլ իրեն էի պատկերացնում: Բարի, շփվող, խելացի: Գիտի որտեղ ինչ խոսա ու ամենակարևորը գիտի՝ ինչը երբ: Նույնպես հաճելի է շփվել հետը: Ունի նաև շատ լավ հումոր: Սիրում է զրուցել մարդկանց հետ,  հետաքրքիր բաներ կազմակերպել և այլն... 
Ինքն էլ շատ յուրօրինակ տղայա: Ուղղակի ինչքան ես եմ իր հետ շփվել, միքիչ լրջությունը իր մեջ ավելի շատա գերակշռում: Ինքը շատ չի խոսում: Դա հենց նշան է խելացիության: Երբ շփվում ես իր հետ, միանգամից զգում ես, որ բարի հոգի ունի ու էս մարդուց երբեք ինչ-որ վատ բան չես սպասի: Լավ տղա է: 

*Artgeo* - Շատ լավ տղայա ինքը: Զգացել եմ, որ ներաշխարհը շատ նուրբա ու ինքը էտ փորձումա ծածկել իրա նեռվեր ուտելու բնավորությամբ  :Angry2:  
Չգիտես խի, կպած ուզումա ինձ ողջակիզի... բայց դե լավ էտ կարևոր չի... կարևորը մարդս մարդ լինի  :LOL: 
Ակումբային կերպարին նման չի ընդհանրապես:  :Think:  Ու դեռ չեմ կարում հասկանամ թե ինչի համար նման չի  :Angry2:  
Իր հետ երբեք չես ձանձրանա: Բարության չափը իր մոտ չափից դուրսա: Որոշ մարդիկ նույնիսկ կարողա դա չնկատեն, բայց ես նկատել եմ: Հումորը նույնպես չափից դուրսա, բայց էտ չափից դուրսն էլ շատ համով հոտովա նայվում: Ու բավականին խելացիա: 

*Chuk* - Արտակը շատ խելացի անձնավորությունա: Ու ռեալում շատ քչախոսա, որը և նշանա խելացիության: Ինքը շատ նմանա իրա ակումբային կերպարին: Երևի նրանիցա, որ ավատարի նկարում հենց ինքնա պատկերված, դրա համար էլ չես կարող չնմանացնել: Ինքն էլ շատ բարի տղայա և երևումա որ շատ ընկերասերա: Ուղղակի բավականաչափ չեմ հասցրել զրուցել հետը, որպեսզի կարծիքս ավելի լայն լինի, բայց ինչքան էլ որ շփվել եմ, միմիայն դրական ազդեցություն է թողել վրաս: Խելացի հայացք, խելացի պահելաձև դե իսկ գրառումների ու իր ստեղծագործությունների մասին է՛լ չասեմ... 
Իր հետ նույնիսկ 2 բառ փոխանակողը կզգա խելացիության չափը և բարությունը: 

*Ra$Ta* - Երկու անգամ հանդիպել եմ, բայց երկու անգամն էլ շուտ է գնացել հանդիպումից և չեմ հասցրել բավականաչափ շփվել: Բայց նկատել եմ, որ մակարդակով, յուրօրինակ տղա է և ընկերասեր: Հուսամ, որ ավելի շատ կշփվենք: 

*H.a.y.k.o* - Ինքը իրականում շատ լուրջա և շատ նմանա իր ակումբային կերպարին: Նույնպես չեմ հասցրել ռեալում շատ շփվել, բայց զգացել եմ, որ խելացի անձնավորություն է, ու շատ լուրջ: Ինքն էլ իր տեսակի մեջ յուրօրինակ մարդ է: Իսկ ակումբում գրառումներից զգացել եմ, որ այդ լրջության ու խելացիության մեջ կա նաև թաքնված բարություն: 

*Նորմարդ* - Երկար ժամանակ հանդիպման երթի մեջ էինք դեպի մանումենտ: Փոխանակեցի մի քանի բառ, բայց ոչ այնքան, որ կարծիքս ավելի մեծ գրեմ: Ուղղակի մի բան կարող եմ ասել. ես իրեն լրիվ ուրիշ է պատկերացնում, բայց լավ է, որ սխալ էի: Իսկ եթե գլոբալ վերցնենք, հետաքրքիր տղա է: Նույնպես հուսամ, որ ավելի լավ կճանաչեմ: 

*Guest* - Բավականաչափ շփվեցինք: Նամանավանդ երթուղայինով տուն գնալու ժամանակ: Ու ինձ համար տառապալի մի խաղ խաղալու ժամանակ: 
Բարի անձնավորություն է շատ ու խելացի: Ինձ թվում է, ինքը ինչ-որ բանից դժգոհ է: Չնայած հումորին ու բարությանը՝ մեջը ինչ-որ դժգոհություն կա ինչ-որ բանի հանդեպ: Երևի ընդհանուր երկրի վիճակն է նեղում նրան: Բայց որ ինչ-որ բանից դժգոհ է, դա հաստատ նկատել եմ: Մեկել նկատել եմ, որ ո՛չ բոլորի հետ է շփվում: Ինքն էլ հետաքրքիր տղա է: Բավականաչափ խելացի է: 

*PoeT* - Վայ դե ես իրա մասին ի՞նչ ասեմ...
ինքը եզակիների եզակինա: Ծանոթացել ենք 2005-ի սկզբներին՝ չաթերից մեկում՝ գործի բերումով:  :LOL:  
Երբ հանդիպեցինք, իր մեջ շատ հոգեհարազատ բան զգացի, որը կարծես ստիպում է մարդկանց շփվել իր հետ: Հումորն անպակաս է: Կյանքին նայելու ձևը եզակի... 
Շատ չեմ ուզում գրել իր մասին, որովհետև կարողա մի 2 էջ գնանք:
Դե մեր Վահենա էլի... 
Ու իրան ես երբեք չեմ պատկերացնում վատ տրամադրությամբ: Ահավոր ընկերասերա ու շփվող: 
----
Անհամբեր սպասում եմ Անահիտի գալուն ԱՄՆ-ից, որ հանդիպեմ ու լեկցիա գրեմ  :LOL:  

շարունակելի...

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> *Արշակ* - Ինչը ճիշտ, ճիշտ: Մինչև հանդիպելս, ես իրան մի տեսակ «ռաբիզ քյառթույի» տեղ էի դնում: Նույնիսկ նկարով չէի տեսել, բայց որ իրեն մոտավոր պատկերացնում էի ծիծակներով ու սև ակնոցներով, դա հաստատ է:


 :Lol2:   :LOL: 
Լավն էր, ով ով, բայց Արշակը ռաբիզ........  :LOL: 

Ադամին վիրտուալից դուրս ոչ մի կերպ չէի կարող պատկերացնել, նկարները տեսնելով էլ չէի կարող հասկանալ, թե ինչ տեսակի մարդ է....


Բայց հանդիպելուց հետո Ադամի մասին տպավորություններս շատ լավն էին, հենց առաջին պահից կենսուրախ, հումորով, կյանքից գոհ մարդու տպավորություն թողեց: Ադամի հետ ժամանակը շատ արագ է թռնում, որովհետև գիտի ոնց կարելի է մարդկանց զբաղեցնել ու զվարճացնել.... Դե մեր առաջին հանդիպման ժամանակ մի հատ խաղ առաջարկեց խաղալ, որի հետևանքով գիշերվա երեքին եմ տուն հասել  :Wink:

----------


## Kita

> Kita - Ես հենց իրան հանդիպեցի, նենց մի տեսակ հոգեհարազատ բան զգացի: Ոնց որ քուրիկս ըլներ: Շատ անմիջականա ու ոնց որ երեխա լինի: Տրամադրությունը միշտ բարձր (վերջին հանդիպումը չհաշված ), ծիծաղկոտ, հետաքրքիր բնավորությամբ, բոլորի հետ շուտ մերվող ու ընկերասեր: Իրա մեջ մի բան կա, որը միանգամից հարազատա թվում: Չգիտեմ թե ինչ: Երևի բնավորության ինչ-որ թաքնված մի գիծ, որը դեռ չեմ բացահայտել: Խելացի աղջիկ է և կարող է զրուցել ինչքան որ ուզես: Իր հետ շփվող և ամեն մի մարդ միանգամից կզգա նրա բարությունը: Չգիտեմ... համենայնդեպս ես դա զգացել եմ: Մինչը ծանոթանալս մի տեսակ նենց սառը աղջիկ էր թվում ակումբում: Եսիմ... ինձ թվում էր, թե ես չէի կարողանա շփվել նրա հետ: Բայց արի ու տես, որ ակումբային կերպարը մինչև ծանոթությունս, ինձ խաբել էր և ես մի տեսակ սխալ կարծիք էի կազմել նրա մասին: Ի՛նքն էլ շատ լավնա: Ու միշտ էլ հաճելիա իրա հետ շփվելը:


Վայ մամա, դու  :LOL:  մերսի երեխայի համար, աշխատում ենք :Tongue:  :LOL: 
Էհյ երեխեք ես նենց եմ ալարում գրել :Sad:

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Սյուրիկս*

Ամենասկզբում ինքը իմ վրա մեծ ձաձայի տպավորություն էր թողել...գրառումներից:
Սենց լուրջ, հավասարակշռված:
Հետո կամաց-կամաց փոխվեց տպավորությունս: Իր մեջ էդ կուլտ-մասսավիկի ջիղն ուղղակի սպանումա :LOL:  Չեղած տեղը բան կազմակերպելու համար մոմա.. 
Իսկ որ տեսա~...վայ, համեստ, սիմպո, բարի ժպիտով: Ճիշտ էի անում, որ ասում էի պստո  :Smile: 
Ուտե~մ  :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

> *Երկնային* - Նույն ձև էլ պատկերացնում էի իրան... համեստ, խելոք, ժպիտը միշտ դեմքին, երբ զրուցելու կարիք ունենաս, երբեք չի հոգնի, կնստի ու կզրուցի: Ինքը շատ լավնա թե՛ իրականում, թե՛ ակումբում: Իրա դեմքին նայողը երբեք վատ բան չի կարա մտածի, որովհետև հաստատ չի ստացվի: Ինքը նենց բարի ու փափուկ ներաշխարհ ունի, որ ինձ թվումա եթե մատով կպնես, կփշրվի: Այսպիսի մարդիկ ինչքան էլ մեծանում են, միևնույն է հոգին երիտասարդ է մնում: Մի խոսքով, ես իրան շատ սիրեցի: Մենակ իրա հետ խոսելը բավական է, որ զգաս բարությունը և համեստությունը:  Իր ակումբային կերպարին շատ նման է: Եվ կարծում եմ, որ .... ոչ թե կարծում եմ այլ համոզված եմ, որ հիանալի ընկեր է:


_
ինչ էլ լավ առաջին տպավորություն ա… 
Ապրես_

----------


## Երկնային

_Dayana 
Ամենասկզբից, երբ որ Դայանչին ուրիշ ֆորումից էի ճանաչում, նենց իրար չէինք սիրում… ես իր մասին էի սխալ պատկերացում կազմել, ինքը` իմ… տենց էլ իրար չսիրելով ապրում էինք… 
Հետո գրանցվեցի ակումբում, ու էնքան զարմացա, որ տեսա ինքն էլ կա…  սկսեցի ուշադրություն դարձնել իր գրառումներին, ու զգացի որ ահավոր դեմք ա… գնալով ավելի էր մեծանում համակրանքս…  
Հետո հադիպեցի էդ պուպուշ, համեստ, ժպտերես աղջնակին… իսկական հրեշտակ… սիրեցի շա~տ…_

----------


## Dayana

> _Dayana 
> Ամենասկզբից, երբ որ Դայանչին ուրիշ ֆորումից էի ճանաչում, նենց իրար չէինք սիրում… ես իր մասին էի սխալ պատկերացում կազմել, ինքը` իմ… տենց էլ իրար չսիրելով ապրում էինք… 
> Հետո գրանցվեցի ակումբում, ու էնքան զարմացա, որ տեսա ինքն էլ կա…  սկսեցի ուշադրություն դարձնել իր գրառումներին, ու զգացի որ ահավոր դեմք ա… գնալով ավելի էր մեծանում համակրանքս…  
> Հետո հադիպեցի էդ պուպուշ, համեստ, ժպտերես աղջնակին… իսկական հրեշտակ… սիրեցի շա~տ…_


Ես էլ ասեմ լա?վ  :Blush: 

Երկնայինին, այսինքն Նյուտիկին իսկապես լավ չէի ճանաչել ու մի քիչ սխալ կարծիք էի կազմել, բայց ակումբն իր գործն արեց  :Hands Up:  իսկ այսoր երբ տեսա  :Blush:  էդ ինչ մռությոնոկա, սիրուն, քնքուշ, նու~րբ  :Love:  վուխ, շատ-շատ սիրեցի  :Blush:

----------


## Moon

Գրում եմ տպավորություններս երեկ ՆԱՄ–ոմ հավաքված ու ջահերով երթին մասնակցող ակումբականների մասին։ Եթե ինչ որ մեկին բաց կթողնեմ, հիշացրեք, լրացնեմ։

*Ձնծաղիկ –* Դե ասելու բան չունեմ, 2 տարի ա ճանաչում եմ։ Հրաշք ա
*Artgeo -* Ահավոր շատախոս ա, չնեղանաս, բայց իրականություն ա, կարծում եմ դու էլ գիտես։ Հա մեկ էլ, կարծես «Հայրեր և որդիների» միջի Բազարովը լինես, ինչ ասում ենք ժխտում ես։ Կպած ուզում էր «եղեռնի գնալ»։ Հատուկ ներվերս էր ուտում։
*Հենո –* Մտածում էի, թե քյարթու ա, բայց արտաքինից էդ տպավորությունը չի թողել։ Դե կշփվեմ, կտեսնեմ։
*Արշակ –* Ինչպես միշտ բարի, քչախոս, լուրջ։
*Werewulf -* Հայկ – Խելացի ա, ինձ ակումբականներն ասեցին, որ ամեն անգամ հանդիպումներին իրան գիրք են փոխանցում։ Ինչ գիրք ես ուզում, ասա կարողա ունենամ։
*Rasta –* Դե, այնպիսին էր, ինչպիսին, որ նկարում էր odnoklassniki-ում։ Դեռ այսքանը։
*Economist -* Հենց տեսա, ժպտում էր, շատ ժպտերեսիկն ա, մի տեսակ դրական լիցքեր հաղորդող մարդ ա։
*Ervand -* լօլ, ամենատարօրինակ դեմք ա երևի ակումբում։ Նախ գիտեր, թե ես տղա եմ։ Հերիք չի էդ, մի հատ էլ, թե գոմիկ եմ։ Մեռնելու բան ա։ Շատ բարձր ծիծաղող ա, կլորիկն ա, գնդիկ բոքոնիկի նման, չնեղանաս։
*A.N.D.O. –* Հաղթանդամ էր։ Կամ էլ ինձ թվաց, մի տեսակ ամաչկոտ։ Ճի՞շտ եմ
*Կիտա –* Կիտան ուրախ աղջիկ ա, հավեսով։
*Մոգական Լապտերիկ –* Խուճուճիկ, մռութիկ։ 
*Հայաստանից հոգնած մարդ –* Նիկը չի համապատասխանում։ Բայց եթե անգամ հայրենասեր չես, լավ չի։
*Victory –* Շաաաաաաատ համեստ։
*Նոր մարդ –* Չգիտեմ ինչու, բայց ինձ թվում էր, որ անընդհատ ինչ որ բանից զարմացած ես։ Մի գուցե դեմքիդ արտահայտությունն էր։ Բայց ես քեզ այլ կերպ էր պատկերացնում, նոր մարդու պես։ Ամենադեմք այն էր, որ քեզ Նորմարդ էին կանչում, կողքից զարմանում էին։Լօլ
*Տուրո ջան –* Դե, ասելու բան չունեմ, 3 տարի ճանաչում եմ, դե մեր Սինկոպե–ի աստղն ա։ Շատ բարի ա, պատասխանատվույթան մեծ զգացում ունի, չի սիրում Գրիգոր Լուսավորչին, լավ կիթառահար ա ու շախմատ խաղացող։ Տուրոյի «պոմիդոր» երգը շատ եմ սիրում։ Խելացի տղայա։ Իմ եղբայրն ա։
*Արիացի – Սասուն –* Սասունը բարի սյունեցի ա։ Լուրջ ու մտածկոտ հայացք ունի։
*Սամվել –* Սամվելին շատ եմ հավանել։ Խելացի մարդ ա երևում, ժպիտն ա լավը, խոհուն ու բարի հայացք ունի ու անկեղծ մարդ ա երևում։ Խոսքեր չունեմ...
Դե իսկ ես էլ *Գշուկն եմ։ ԱՂՋԻԿ ԵՄ։* Ասեմ նորից, որ չշփոթեն։ Ավատարս կփոխեմ, խաբուսիկ ա։ Համ էլ ավատարս ժամանակավոր ա, ցեղասպանության հետ կապված եմ դրել։

----------


## Norton

> [COLOR="DarkRed"]
> *A.N.D.O. –* Հաղթանդամ էր։ Կամ էլ ինձ թվաց, մի տեսակ ամաչկոտ։ Ճի՞շտ եմ
> [։


Հաղթանդամ կարելի է ասել,բայց ամաչկոտ չէի ասի,միջավայրից էր երևի
Հա իսկ Գժուկի մասին փոքրիկ էր,շատ ակտիվ ու ամենակրևորը համով-հոտով: :Smile:

----------


## Moon

> Հաղթանդամ կարելի է ասել,բայց ամաչկոտ չէի ասի,միջավայրից էր երևի
> Հա իսկ Գժուկի մասին փոքրիկ էր,շատ ակտիվ ու ամենակրևորը համով-հոտով:


Վայ, շնորհակալ եմ ջերմ խոսքերի համար, հատկապես համով հոտով–ի։ Իսկ փոքրիկն ի՞նչ նկատի ունեիր, չափսերո՞վ, թե տարիքո՞վ։
Ես էլ ամեն միջավայրում կարողանում եմ ինձ պահել, ահավոր շատ եմ սիրում նոր ծանոթություններ ու հեշտ եմ լեզու գտնում բոլոր տիպի մարդկանց հետ։

----------


## Norton

> Վայ, շնորհակալ եմ ջերմ խոսքերի համար, հատկապես համով հոտով–ի։ Իսկ փոքրիկն ի՞նչ նկատի ունեիր, չափսերո՞վ, թե տարիքո՞վ։
> Ես էլ ամեն միջավայրում կարողանում եմ ինձ պահել, ահավոր շատ եմ սիրում նոր ծանոթություններ ու հեշտ եմ լեզու գտնում բոլոր տիպի մարդկանց հետ։


ի նկատի ունի մարմնով,բայց տարիքով էլ շատ մեծ չես,իրականում արտաքինից տարիքով ավելի փոքր էս երևում:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> *Արիացի – Սասուն –* Սասունը բարի սյունեցի ա։ Լուրջ ու մտածկոտ հայացք ունի։


Սասունը երբվանից դարձավ արիացի ու հետն էլ սյունեցի?  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամվել – Սամվելին շատ եմ հավանել։ Խելացի մարդ ա երևում, ժպիտն ա լավը, խոհուն ու բարի հայացք ունի ու անկեղծ մարդ ա երևում։ Խոսքեր չունեմ...


Ամաչեցի  :Blush: ... Մերսի Լուսին ջան  :Smile: 

Դե իմ տպավորությունները չեմ սիրում գրել քանի որ սովորաբար որ դրական է լինում ամաչում եմ գրեմ... Չեմ սիրում էլի մարդկանց գովալ... Եթե բացասական է լինում քաղաքավարությունից ելնելով չեմ գրում...

Ամաչեցի  :Blush: 

Ավելացվել է 35 վայրկյան անց



> Սասունը երբվանից դարձավ արիացի ու հետն էլ սյունեցի?


Քաղաքացին չի... Հայ Արիցաինա  :LOL:  :Wink:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Քաղաքացին չի... Հայ Արիցաինա


Վայ, կներեք: Ինձ տվաց քաղաքացու մասին էր խոսքը գնում.... Համ էլ անուշադիր եմ, երեկ քաղաքացին մեր հետ չէր  :Blush:

----------


## Moon

> Ամաչեցի ... Մերսի Լուսին ջան 
> 
> Դե իմ տպավորությունները չեմ սիրում գրել քանի որ սովորաբար որ դրական է լինում ամաչում եմ գրեմ... Չեմ սիրում էլի մարդկանց գովալ... Եթե բացասական է լինում քաղաքավարությունից ելնելով չեմ գրում...
> 
> Ամաչեցի 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 35 վայրկյան անց
> 
> 
> Քաղաքացին չի... Հայ Արիցաինա


Վայ, ես չգիտեի, որ ամաչկոտ ես։ Պետք չի։ լօլ

----------


## Ռուֆուս

A.N.D.O.-ի մասին առաջին տպավորություններս շատ........ ԹԱՑ էին  :LOL: 

Իմ համար բասեյնում լողում եմ, մեկ էլ մի հատ տղա.
- Դու Հայկն ես?
- Հա, անունս որտեղից գիտես?
- Նկարդ եմ տեսել:
- Նկարս որտեղ ես տեսել?
- Ֆորումում:
- Ակումբից ես?
- A.N.D.O.-ն եմ:  :LOL: 

Դե մի քիչ կարողացանք շփվել, շատ համեստ ու խելոք տղու տպավորություն թողեց.... Համ էլ ինձանից լավ է լողում  :Blush:

----------


## Moon

> A.N.D.O.-ի մասին առաջին տպավորություններս շատ........ ԹԱՑ էին 
> 
> Իմ համար բասեյնում լողում եմ, մեկ էլ մի հատ տղա.
> - Դու Հայկն ես?
> - Հա, անունս որտեղից գիտես?
> - Նկարդ եմ տեսել:
> - Նկարս որտեղ ես տեսել?
> - Ֆորումում:
> - Ակումբից ես?
> ...


Լօլ, էդ լոավազանում Անդոյի հետ ի՞նչ էիք անում, ուրիշ տեղ չկար հանդիպելու։

----------


## Norton

Լավ ես էլ պատմեմ, ուրեմն մտա բասեյն, լողում եմ, մեկ էլ տենամ կողքի դառոժկում մի հատ ծանոթ դեմք ա լողում, վերջ մոտիկացա ծանոթացանք… 
տպավորություններս՝ խելոք, համեստ, վնասակար սովորությունով(երով), դե գրառումներից էլ գիտեմ, որ խելացի էլ ա, հա մեկ էլ գաղափարակից  :LOL: 
Հա, իսկ իմ մասին թյուր կարծիքներ եք գրում, տենց խելոք-մելոք եմ երևում, բայց ինչքան երկրի վրա եմ, 2 էնքան տակն եմ  :LOL:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> *Նոր մարդ –* Չգիտեմ ինչու, բայց ինձ թվում էր, որ անընդհատ ինչ որ բանից զարմացած ես։ Մի գուցե դեմքիդ արտահայտությունն էր։ Բայց ես քեզ այլ կերպ էր պատկերացնում, նոր մարդու պես։ Ամենադեմք այն էր, որ քեզ Նորմարդ էին կանչում, կողքից զարմանում էին։Լօլ


Ով էլ խոսա նիկի ու կողքից նայող զարմացած մարդկանց մասին  :Lol2: 
Դու էլ բավական հաճելի մարդու տպավորթյուն թողեցիր  :Smile:

----------


## Moon

> Ով էլ խոսա նիկի ու կողքից նայող զարմացած մարդկանց մասին 
> Դու էլ բավական հաճելի մարդու տպավորթյուն թողեցիր


Մերսի։

----------


## Moon

*Artgeo–* Չի ընդունում, որ շատ ա խոսում։ լօլ։ Պրինցիպներ էլ չի ընդունում, որովհետև տեղը չի բերում։ լօլ։ Դե ամնեաշատը ժպտում ա ու ժպտալուց ուժեղ կարմրում ա։
*Ervand –* Ինչի՞ չես սիրում, որ քեզ նկարում են։ լօլ։ Մաֆիո՞զ ես, էդքան չէի ասի։
*Քաղաքացի– Սասուն–* Վերջը քանի կիլո էր, չասեց։ Շատ ուրախ մարդու տպավորություն թողեց, ինչ որ մեկին նմանացրեցի, բայց տեղը չեմ բերում։
*Երկնային – ՆՅութիկ –* ՎԱՅՅՅՅՅՅՅՅՅՅ, շատ եմ հավանել, բարի, մռութ, ամաչկոտ, համով։ Նիկդ էլ ահավոր քեզ համապատասխանում ա։
*ՉՈւկ, Արտակ –* Իմ պատկերացրածն էր, մենակ թե քեզ ավելի բոյով էի պատկերացնում։ Շատ բարի, մրջյուն էլ չի վնասի։ Ջղային չեմ պատկերացնում։ 
*Rasta – Երվանդ –* Շատ հավանեցի, հատկապես ժպիտը։ Շատ կատակասեր, ունիկալ հարցեր տվող։ լօլ, լավ ծիծաղացինք։ 
*The child of the sky- Հով–* Շատ մռութն ես, բարի ու քաղցր ժպիտ ունես։ Հա, մեկ էլ նկատեցի, որ շատ ա սիրում քաղցր ուտել։
*Փիլիսոփա, Ջոն, Կասիոպեա, Մեսրոպ, Աթեիստ* ու էլի մի քանի հոգի, անունները չեն տպավորվել։ Կներեք։ Բայց ընդհանուր ասեմ, որ բոլորին հավանեցի, ժամանակը կցույց տա։
Հա, մեկ էլ ասեմ, *Արշակը* լավ չինգաչունգ ա խաղում։
Սպասում եմ ձեր տպավորություններին իմ մասին…*Գժուկ*

----------


## Երկնային

> *Երկնային – ՆՅութիկ –* ՎԱՅՅՅՅՅՅՅՅՅՅ, շատ եմ հավանել, բարի, մռութ, ամաչկոտ, համով։ Նիկդ էլ ահավոր քեզ համապատասխանում ա։


_

Գժուկ, ասեմ, որ հենց այսպիսին չէի պատկերացնում քեզ մինչ հանդիպումը…  
շատ հավանեցի, ասող-խոսող հավեսով աչոնիկ ես… շփվող ես ու ակտիվ, տրամադրություն հաղորդող… լավն ես…_

----------


## Moon

> _
> 
> Գժուկ, ասեմ, որ հենց այսպիսին չէի պատկերացնում քեզ մինչ հանդիպումը…  
> շատ հավանեցի, ասող-խոսող հավեսով աչոնիկ ես… շփվող ես ու ակտիվ, տրամադրություն հաղորդող… լավն ես…_


Վայ, մերսի, նույն էլ քո մասին կասեմ, իմ սիմպատիան միանգամից բնեց։

----------


## Երվանդ

Լավ աղջիկիկ ես Լուս ջան :Smile: , առաջին հանդիպման ժամանակ էտքան դուրս չեկար ճիշտն ասած :Blush: , բայց էս հանդիպմանը ամեն ինչ տեղը ընկավ, մենակ դուրս չի գալիս որ չափից դուրս շատ ես նկարում :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Jpit:

----------


## Moon

> Լավ աղջիկիկ ես Լուս ջան, առաջին հանդիպման ժամանակ էտքան դուրս չեկար ճիշտն ասած, բայց էս հանդիպմանը ամեն ինչ տեղը ընկավ, մենակ դուրս չի գալիս որ չափից դուրս շատ ես նկարում


Էդ շատ նկարելը մասնագիտական ա։ Լօլ, ես կարողա հենց ֆոտո շարունակեմ։
Դե մնացածը կշփվենք, կտեսնենք։

----------


## unknown

Ես    ակումբում   շատերին   եմ   ճանաչում,բայց     ռեալում   ոչ   մեկին     չեմ  տեսել: :Smile:

----------


## Moon

> Ես    ակումբում   շատերին   եմ   ճանաչում,բայց     ռեալում   ոչ   մեկին     չեմ  տեսել:


Լավ, կլինի, որ հանդիպումներին գաս։ Ես մի անգամ հանդիպման եղա, երթի ու համերգի։ Հեչ չեմ փոշմանել, որ ծանոթացել եմ, նամավանդ, որ ծանոթությունների գիժ եմ։

----------


## John

Վերջին անգամ Գժուկին եմ առաջին անգամ տեսել (հույս ունեմ՝ հասկացաք ինչ եմ գրել): Շատ լավ աղջիկ է, շատ հավանեցի, հույս ունեմ՝ հաճախ կգա հանդիպումներին  :Smile:

----------


## Adam

Ես էլ մտածում էի ում եմ մոռացել... Հովսեփի մասին մոռացել էի  :Smile: 

*John* - Առաջին անգամ տեսնելուց միայն դրական կարծիքներ: Շատ բարի տղայա երևում: Գիտի ում հետ ինչպես շփվի: Խոսում է տեղին և հավասարակշռված է: Դե դա առաջին տպավորությունս է: Լուրջ տղա է երևում, և ինձ թվում է այդ լրջությունը պայմանավորված է ընդունելության քննությունների հետ: Լավ մարդ է և հաճելի կլինի շփվել հետագայում ավելի շատ:  :Smile:

----------


## Moon

Ժողովուրդ ինձ մոտ այն տպավորությունն ա, կարծես ես եմ մենակ էս էջում ամեն հանդիպումից հետո տպավորություններս գրում։ ԼՕԼ
Նախ, տեղեկացնեմ, որ նիկս հայերեն է դարձել։ Վերջ, Գժուկն եմ։
Իսկ հիմա այսօրվա տպավորություններս՝
*Բյուր ու Impression* – Նման են միմյանց, Բյուրն ավելի ժպտերեսիկն ա ու աշխուժ։ իսկ Impression–ը քիչ մը լուրջ, տարիքային տարբերությունը զգացնել տվեց՝ դե ինձ հետ համեմատած։
*Victory-*–Դե համեստ, քչախոս աղջիկա։
*Hayko-* լօլ, անկեզծ ասած իրան լրիվ քյարթու էի պատկերացնում, բայց մտացածիս լրիվ հակապատկերն էր։ Էկավ, ծիկ արեց ու գնաց։ Ամաչկոտ էր, խելացի էր երևում։ Հայկո ջան մենակ մի բան անկեղծ ասեմ, ավատարդ փոխիր, տանել չեմ կարողանում։
*Tigran Adunts -* Բարի, աշխուժ մարդու տպավորություն թողեց։ Պուճուրիկ ես երևում։ Դեռ կշփվենք։
*Bell -* Կներես, բայց պտի ասեմ, որ ախալքալաքցիներին տանել չեմ կարողանում։ Բայց նման չէիր նրանց, խոսում էիր լավ էլ, ու ահավոր ոգևորված էիր Արթ–ով։ լօլ ։ Բայց անկեղծ քեզ լրիվ այլ կերպ էի պատկերացնում։ Որ Bell են ասում, մի քնքուշ էակ եմ պատկերացնում Էսմերալդայի նման։ բայց իմ պատկերացրած Bell -ը չէիր։ Հուսամ չես նեղանում։
*Մեսրոպ –* Անունս խեղաթյուրել էր։ Դե չեմ շփվել առանձնապես, կապրենք կտեսնենք։
Այքանը երևի։ Մնացծին էլ դե արդեն գիտեի, հետո նորից կգրեմ։
*Արթ* բայց մեկ ա շատ ես խոսում, բայց խելացի բաներ, ոչ թե դատարկ։
Եթե ինչ որ մեկին բաց թողեցի ասեք։
Սպասում եմ ձեր տպավորություններին իմ մասին։

----------


## impression

Belle-ն ինձ դուր եկավ: Շատ մռութ աղջիկ էր: Ափսոս, որ հետներս չեկավ Վեստ…

----------


## Artgeo

> *Bell -* Բայց նման չէիր նրանց, խոսում էիր լավ էլ, ու ահավոր ոգևորված էիր Արթ–ով։ լօլ ։


Ներեցե՞ք  :Shok:

----------


## Moon

> Ներեցե՞ք


Ինչ ես զարմանում, ասում եմ իմ տպավորությունը։ լլօլՏենց հայացք մի ընդունի։

----------


## Belle

> Ներեցե՞ք


_դե պատկերացրու իմ դեմքի արտահայտությունը  
լրիվ շոկի մեջ եմ 

Լուս ջան, իսկ ես քեզ հավանեցի  Ախալքալաքցիների մասին կարծիքդ էլ ինձ հետ շփվելուց կարծում եմ կփոխվի  Արթով էլ ոգևորվոծ չէի, ուղղակի մի քանի բար փոխանակենցինք 

ես տպավորություններ չեմ ասի, շատ քիչ տեսա, ում տեսել եմ, հավանեցի, բայց ավել բան չեմ կարա ասեմ, մյուս անգամներին, որ գամ, անպայման կգրեմ:

բայց մեկա բոլորիդ սիրում եմ, ակումբ սիրում եմ քեզզզզ_

----------


## Tigran Adunts

Հեմ ջան բախտներս բերեց են կողից եկող երկար մազերովն էլ ակումբցի չէր  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 
Ամեն ինչ լավ էր...

Հ.Գ.
ԱրտեգՕին էլ ավելի նիհար ու լուրջ էի պատկերացնում  :Jpit:

----------


## Աբելյան

> *Hayko-* լօլ, անկեզծ ասած իրան լրիվ քյարթու էի պատկերացնում, բայց մտացածիս լրիվ հակապատկերն էր։ Էկավ, ծիկ արեց ու գնաց։ Ամաչկոտ էր, խելացի էր երևում։ Հայկո ջան մենակ մի բան անկեղծ ասեմ, ավատարդ փոխիր, տանել չեմ կարողանում։
> Սպասում եմ ձեր տպավորություններին իմ մասին։


Շատ-շատ մերսի: Բայց թե էդքան էլ խելացի չեմ, ինչքան երևում էի  :Wink: 
Հ.Գ. Որ ավատարս փոխեմ էլ, էլի նույն բնույթի մի բան եմ դնելու  :Tongue: 

Հա, քո մասին ասեմ, որ միանգամից տեղը բերեցի, որ դու ես: Որ մյուս անգամ քեզ տենամ, միանգամից կճանաչեմ: Մեկ էլ՝ շատ աշխույժ աղջիկ ես երևում:

----------


## Moon

> Հ.Գ.
> ԱրտեգՕին էլ ավելի նիհար ու լուրջ էի պատկերացնում


ԼՕԼ, Հլը դու մեր հետ գայիր....

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> _դե պատկերացրու իմ դեմքի արտահայտությունը  
> լրիվ շոկի մեջ եմ 
> 
> Լուս ջան, իսկ ես քեզ հավանեցի  Ախալքալաքցիների մասին կարծիքդ էլ ինձ հետ շփվելուց կարծում եմ կփոխվի  Արթով էլ ոգևորվոծ չէի, ուղղակի մի քանի բար փոխանակենցինք 
> 
> ես տպավորություններ չեմ ասի, շատ քիչ տեսա, ում տեսել եմ, հավանեցի, բայց ավել բան չեմ կարա ասեմ, մյուս անգամներին, որ գամ, անպայման կգրեմ:
> 
> բայց մեկա բոլորիդ սիրում եմ, ակումբ սիրում եմ քեզզզզ_


Մերսի, հուսամ ճիշտ կլինես։

----------


## Tigran Adunts

> ԼՕԼ, Հլը դու մեր հետ գայիր....


Հեհե)))) դրա համար չեմ եկել  :LOL: 

Կատակ էր  :Jpit:

----------


## Apsara

*Ձնծաղիկ* :Love:  հենց առաջին հայացքից համակրանք զգացի նրա հանդեպ, արդեն չեմ հիշում առաջին անգամ երբ եմ տեսել, շատ դրական մարդ է, ինձ գերում է նրա ապրելու անհագ ցանկությունն ու գործելու անվերջ կարողությունը: Էն խառը ժամանակներն էր, երբ ես ոչինչ չէի անում բացի լուրեր լսելուց և տարածելուց այն ինչ լսում էի աշխատավայրում, իսկ նա տեսախցիկը վերցրած վազվզում էր ամբողջ օրը, տարածում հայտարարություններ, ամեն կերպ ինչ-որ բան փորձում անել ու փոխել, եռանդուն է շատ: Դե էլ չերկարացնեմ, սիրեցի ու վերջ, իսկ շուտով անակնկալ եմ մատուցելու նրան, որպես իմ համակրանքի և սիրո արտահայտում :Smile:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> *Ձնծաղիկ* հենց առաջին հայացքից համակրանք զգացի նրա հանդեպ, արդեն չեմ հիշում առաջին անգամ երբ եմ տեսել, շատ դրական մարդ է, ինձ գերում է նրա ապրելու անհագ ցանկությունն ու գործելու անվերջ կարողությունը: Էն խառը ժամանակներն էր, երբ ես ոչինչ չէի անում բացի լուրեր լսելուց և տարածելուց այն ինչ լսում էի աշխատավայրում, իսկ նա տեսախցիկը վերցրած վազվզում էր ամբողջ օրը, տարածում հայտարարություններ, ամեն կերպ ինչ-որ բան փորձում անել ու փոխել, եռանդուն է շատ:


վա~յ, ինձ հիշու~մ են  :Blush: 
ինչ հետաքրքիր ու հաճելի էր կարդալ  :Blush:   :Blush:  




> Դե էլ չերկարացնեմ, սիրեցի ու վերջ, իսկ շուտով անակնկալ եմ մատուցելու նրան, որպես իմ համակրանքի և սիրո արտահայտում


  :Shok:  ... հեծանի՞վ  :Yerexa:   :LOL: 
Ինչ էլ լինի` կսպասեմ, շա~տ հետաքրքրեց  :Tease:  գիտեմ` քո տվածը հաստատ օրիգինալ կլինի, ուրիշ... 
իսկ ես հիշում եմ, առաջին անգամ հանդիպել ենք Ակումբի հետ իրականում ծանոթանալուս առաջին օրը, երբ ես ու քույրիկս եկանք Time Out  :Wink:  (էս վերջերս զարմանում եմ «սկլեռոզ» ուղեղիս վրա, սկսել եմ էնքան բան հիշել  :Smile:  ); Հա, երևի քեզ ու Հայկին շատ-շատ ակումբցիներից հաճախ եմ տեսել... 
 :Think:  Վարդ-Վարդ... գրառումներիդ քիչ էի ծանոթ, երբ հանդիպեցինք... էն քիչ ակումբցիներից էիր, ով անմիջապես ժպիտով ողջունեց, ներկայացավ, սկսեց հետաքրքրվել ու զրուցել... էս առաջին +ը  :Wink:  հետո քաղաքում պատահաբար հանդիպեցինք, հետո հանդիպումներին... իմացա, որ շատ անկեղծ ու ուրախ մարդ ես, շատ տարբեր (կարևորը` ոչ ավանդական ու առողջարար) հետաքրքրություններով... հետո էլ, որ կարդացի նախկին կարգավիճակդ, ավելի սիրեցի ու հարգեցի քեզ (ու հենց էդ բառերը հիշելով` գրածդ կարծիքն ավելի թանկ ու հաճելի է դառնում  :Smile:  ) : Թե´ գրառումներիցս, թե´ ուղղակի հետդ զրուցելիս զգացվում է, որ գործ ունեմ խոլացի ու իլնտելեկտուալ մեծ պաշարով մարդու հետ  :Smile:  պետք եկած տեղը` շատ լուրջ ու կշռադատող, ջրիկանալիս` ազատորեն ուրախ ու զվարթ...  
Մի խոսքով, շատ ուրախ եմ, որ էս քաղաքում գիտեմ քո նման հետաքրքիր մարդու, գիտեմ Հայկին ու գիտեմ, որ դուք երկուսդ էլ շատ բազմազան եք մի քանի կարճ հանդիպումների ընթացքում կարգին ճանաչելու համար, բայց ցանկանում եմ ու դեռ կհասցնեմ ճանաչել  :Wink:

----------


## Belle

էլ ոչ մեկ իմ մասին չի՞ գրում  :Blush: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
_Տիգրան Ադունց, մեր գաղտնիքները ու՞ր ես բացում լօօօօլ
բա իմ մասին չես գրու՞մ, մի քիչ լավ զգամ ինձ_

----------


## Djavaxhq

Արթգեո- մտածում էի որ առաջին իսկ հանդիպելուց կծեծեմ՝ ներվերս ուտում էր ակումբում  ( կամ էլ ինքը ինձ կծեծեր) բայց մինչեվ իմացա որ Արթուրն ինքն է արդեն լավ տպավորություն էր թողել վրես, ու կռիվ չեղավ, էնքան էլ անազգայնական չի ուղակի վրացիքին երեվի շատ է սիրում, լավ գծեր շատ ունի.
Ապսարա- չգիտես ինչու մտածում էի, որ տղա է, երբ տեսա անականկալի էկա համ աղջիկ էր, համ սիրուն համ էլ լավ բնավորություն ունի, կարողանում է լավ ընկեր դառնալ, հաճելի զրուցակից է, ու սենց հա կարամ լավ բաներ ասեմ...
Չուկ- չգիտես ինչու պատկերացնում էի խիստ մի ձյաձայի, ով իրեն տեր ու տիրական է զգալու հանդիպման ժամանակ, մի տեսակ ագրեսիայով դիմավորեցի սկզբում բայց շատ շուտ կարողացավ համակրանքս շահել: 
Վերան շատ լավիկն է, էնքան կուզենայի իրա նման հարազատ քույր ունենայի, հետո ինքը հիշց որ առաջին հանդիպմանն  գործնագործ խաղալիս գնդակով ուժեղ խփել եմ՝ իմ մտածելով թույլ էի խփում, իրան ես շատ- շատ սիրում ու հարգում եմ,  
Ջոհն-հենց սկզբից հոգեհարազատություն զգացի չնայած տարիքին իրեն մեծի պես է պահում ու վստահելի մարդ ընկեր է, 
              շարունակելի

----------


## Artgeo

Էս թեմայում կարծեմ չեմ գրել:  :Think:  Հիշողությունից էնքան էլ լավ չեմ, առաջին տպավորությունները երբեք չեմ տպավորեցնում, իմ դեպքում կարևորը հետագան ա: Ու հիմա էլ, որ գրեմ, գրելու եմ հետագայի հետ խառը, քանի որ լուրջ կարող է չհիշեմ առաջին տպավորությունը: Դե, սկսեմ:

*Գժուկ* - Տպավորություններս լավն են, միանշանակ լավ մարդ է, բայց չգիտեմ, հենց սկզբից ասել եմ ու հիմա էլ եմ ասում, մի տեսակ վանում է ինձ: Ոնց ասեմ... Չգիտեմ: Ինչ-որ բան էն չի ու չեմ հասկանում ինչը նենց չի:

*Dayana* -  Վայ, էս աղջիկը հաստատ հրեշտակ ա  :Love:  Բա անմեղ ժպիտը, միամիտ մտքերը  :Love:  Չէ էլի, երկրագնդի վրա այդքան մաքուր չեն լինում: Շուտով կփչանա:

*Ձնծաղիկ* - կարելի՞ է լռեմ  :Blush:  պարզապես  :Love:  ու էլի մի հատ  :Love:  Էն ա, որ հազվադեպ է մեզ հաճույք պատճառում իր ներկայությամբ:

*Tigran Adunts* - Առաջին տպավորություն «Էսա կխբի... Այ հիմա կխբի... Վերջ, խբելուա, ձև չունի... Վայ, գնաց Չխբեց  :Shok:  »  :LOL: 

*Surpr!Se* - էս ինչ ամաչկոտ տղայա...  :Shok:  Ես բացելու եմ իրեն: 

*Աթեիստ* - Վայ, ինքը Վեռայի ընկերն ա... Հետագայում կարծիքս չեմ փոխել  :LOL: 

*Sosoyan* - «Էս տղեն հաստատ Սոսոյանն ա  :Think:  Վայ, զարմացած դեմքիս ա նայում...  :Shok:  Տֆու, ժպտում եմ, էսա կասի գիժ ա... Վայ, լավ ա Դայուշը էկավ»  Կարծիքս չի փոխվել, հենց տեսնում եմ, ժպտում եմ  :LOL: 

*Selene* - Վա՜յ, էս ինչ ամաչկոտ ա  :Blush:  Նայում ես դեմքին ու ինքը ամաչում ա, դրանից սկսում ես դու էլ ամաչել

*Chuk* - Յախք, էս ո՞վ ա  :Bad: 

*Մոգական Լապտերիկ*   - «Վախ, աչքերը  :Shok:  Սենց չի լինում իրականում»

*Javakhq*  -  «Էսա կխբի... Այ հիմա կխբի... Վերջ, խբելուա, ձև չունի... Վայ, գնաց  :Shok:  Չխբեց  :Shok:  »  :LOL: 

*Երկնային* - Ամբողջ հանդիպմանը պարզում էի եկե՞լ ա, թե՞ չի եկել: Կար ու չկար  :Dntknw:

----------


## ivy

*Առաջին հանդիպումը Dayana–ի հետ կամ իմ ու Արմինչիկի Մյունխենյան արկածները*

Էսօր  Dayana-ն կամ մեր Արմինչիկը եկել էր Մյունխեն: Դեռ վաղուց որոշել էինք, որ անպայման հանդիպելու ենք ու շատ սպասում էի էսօրվան: Թռիչքային ուշացումների պատճառով, երբ տեղ հասավ Մյունխեն, ուներ միայն 45 րոպե մինչև Ավստրիա գնալը: Ու էդ 45 րոպեն պիտի իրար հետ անցկացնեինք: 
Ինձ լուրջ ու խելոք աղջկա տեսքի բերեցի, մազերս հավաքեցի ու գերմանական ճշտությամբ հայտնվեցի պայմանավորված տեղում՝ ինքս ինձ խոստանալով, որ շշմած ու ցնդած բաներ չեմ անելու, ինձ լուրջ եմ պահելու, ամեն լուսանշանի մոտ էլ խելոք սպասելու եմ կանաչ լույսին, ինչպես վայել է իսկական գերմանացուն: 
Հանդիպեցինք, Արմինչիկը շատ քնքուշ ու բարի աղջկա տպավորություն թողեց, միանգամից հավանեցի իրեն: Միայն թե ահագին քնկոտ էր ու բժժած՝ ձգձգված ճամփորդության պատճառով: Ոտքով գնացինք կենտրոնական հրապարակ, ու ճանապահին ես էս կիսաքուն էրեխուն պատմում էի Մյունխենի մասին իմ իմացած ու չիամացած բաները, հետն էլ շատ գոհ էի ինձնից, որ առանց ճամփան կորցնելու, ինչն ինձ հետ հազվադեպ է պատահում, ոտքով տարա իրեն հրապարակ: Էնտեղ Անմինչիկը գնահատեց մեր պաղպաղակի ախմախ համը ու հուշանվերների թանկությունը, որից հետո պետք է արդեն հետ գնայինք, որ ինքը չուշանար իր ավտոբուսից:
Նայեցի ժամացույցին ու հասկացա, որ ոտքով արդեն չենք հասցնի, ու ոչ էլ ուզում էի՝ վախենալով, որ էս անգամ ճամփան չեմ գտնի, խայտառակ կլինեմ: Խայտառակ չլինելու համար մտանք մետրո, որտեղ ես, ինձնից գոհ բացատրելով, թե ինչը ոնց է, տարա Արմինչիկին ու նստեեցրեցի սխալ մետրո: Սխալը նկատեցի հաջորդ կայարանին, որը չգիտես ինչու մեր տուն տանող ճամփի վրա էր, դե հա, միշտ էդպես եմ տուն նում, էդպես էլ մեխանիկորեն նստել էի... Փոխեցինք գնացքը, Արմինչիկն էլ ինձ մխիթարեց, թե իր հետ էլ է պատահում... Հասանք իր կայարանը, արդեն ահագին ուշանում էինք: Էդ անտեր կայարանն էլ մի գետնանցում ունի, որը ձգվում է հինգ փողոցների երկայնքով, հիմա պետք էր կողմնորոշվել, թե որ կողմից դուրս գալ: Ու տեղ ես քաշվա... Սկսեցինք էսկողմ-էնկողմ գնալ, սրան նրան հարցնել, բայց էդպես էլ չէի կարողանում կողմնորոշվել, թե որտեղ ենք ու ոնց դուրս գանք: Ժամն էլ ժամից անցնում էր: Արդեն վազում էին գատնացումի տակ, ավելի ճիշտ՝ ես վազում էի,  խեղճ Արմինչիկն էլ՝ հետևիցս: Էլ ինչ լուրջ ու խելոք կերպար... Մի տասնհինգ րոպե սաղ մետրոն ոտի տակ ենք տվել, ու վազելուց էլ չէի մոռանում հանգստացնել իրեն, որ ոչինչ, կմնա ինձ մոտ մինչև հուլիս, մինչև իր աշխատակիցները նորից գան Մյունխեն, իրեն հետ տանեն: Արմինչիկի քնկոտությունից բան չէր մնացել, հո չէր վազու՜մ՝ ինքն էլ չիմանալով, թե ուր: Մի պահ հետևիցս ծիծաղելով գոռաց. «Դրա համար ես շշմած մկնիկ, հա՞»: Հա... համաձայնեցի ես, էլ ինչ թաքցնեի: Ի վերջո մի տեղից դուրս եկանք, ու դա իհարկե երեք փողոց այն կողմ էր: Էլի սկսեցինք վազել. էլ ո՞վ էր նայում՝ կանաչ լույս, կարմիր. հայավարի առաջ էին քշում մեքենաների վրայով... Մի կերպ գտանք էդ գրողի տարած Գյոթեշտրասեն: Ավտոբուսն արդեն սպասում էր, լավ է՝ չէր գնացել, ես ինձ դա չէի ների... Վերջում գրկեցինք իրար, ու երկուսս էլ էնքան ջերմ ժպտացինք, որ ես հասկացա՝ հավես էր:  :Smile:  Մի տեսակ հարազատացանք մեր մետրոյական արկածի ընթացքում: Հուլիսին նորից կհանդիպենք, համոզված եմ` Արմինչիկն էս անգամ իր հետ քարտեզ կբերի. բա իմ վրա ո՞ր խելոքը հույս կդնի:  :Smile:

----------


## Moon

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Էս թեմայում կարծեմ չեմ գրել:  Հիշողությունից էնքան էլ լավ չեմ, առաջին տպավորությունները երբեք չեմ տպավորեցնում, իմ դեպքում կարևորը հետագան ա: Ու հիմա էլ, որ գրեմ, գրելու եմ հետագայի հետ խառը, քանի որ լուրջ կարող է չհիշեմ առաջին տպավորությունը: Դե, սկսեմ:
> 
> *Գժուկ* - Տպավորություններս լավն են, միանշանակ լավ մարդ է, բայց չգիտեմ, հենց սկզբից ասել եմ ու հիմա էլ եմ ասում, մի տեսակ վանում է ինձ: Ոնց ասեմ... Չգիտեմ: Ինչ-որ բան էն չի ու չեմ հասկանում ինչը նենց չի:




Վայ,  :Smile: հեչ չէի սպասում որ լավ բան էլ կգրես։ Մտածում էի միշտ բացասական բաներ ես ասում։ Մերսի, իմ ուղեղում մինչև հիմա չի տեղավորվում, ինչն ա պատճառը, որ տենց ես ասում։  :Sad: Կարողա՞ որ ժուռնալիստ եմ, թե՞ գիտես չես ասում։ Ախր դու հակառակը լավ տպավորություն ես թողել վրաս, աշխուժ, իրադարձությունների կենտրոնում,ժպտերես, դեմք...էլ ինչ ասեմ։  :Hands Up:

----------


## Sosoyan

*Artgeo* - "Ոնց որ դեռ չի իջել հա Դայուշը, իիի ես ով ա, աչքիս Artgeo-նա, արա բայց չաղ ա է~, չէ ոնց որ ինքը չի... պասի բայց Դայուշը ասում էր որ ստեղա աշխատում, ինքնա ուրեմն... Ըհն հենա եկավ Դայուշը ու ժպտալով մոտենում ա իրան, հա հա  հաստատ ինքն ա, բայց նկարին նման չի"  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> *Առաջին հանդիպումը Dayana–ի հետ կամ իմ ու Արմինչիկի Մյունխենյան արկածները*
> 
> Էսօր  Dayana-ն կամ մեր Արմինչիկը եկել էր Մյունխեն: Դեռ վաղուց որոշել էինք, որ անպայման հանդիպելու ենք ու շատ սպասում էի էսօրվան: Թռիչքային ուշացումների պատճառով, երբ տեղ հասավ Մյունխեն, ուներ միայն 45 րոպե մինչև Ավստրիա գնալը: Ու էդ 45 րոպեն պիտի իրար հետ անցկացնեինք: 
> Ինձ լուրջ ու խելոք աղջկա տեսքի բերեցի, մազերս հավաքեցի ու գերմանական ճշտությամբ հայտնվեցի պայմանավորված տեղում՝ ինքս ինձ խոստանալով, որ շշմած ու ցնդած բաներ չեմ անելու, ինձ լուրջ եմ պահելու, ամեն լուսանշանի մոտ էլ խելոք սպասելու եմ կանաչ լույսին, ինչպես վայել է իսկական գերմանացուն: 
> Հանդիպեցինք, Արմինչիկը շատ քնքուշ ու բարի աղջկա տպավորություն թողեց, միանգամից հավանեցի իրեն: Միայն թե ահագին քնկոտ էր ու բժժած՝ ձգձգված ճամփորդության պատճառով: Ոտքով գնացինք կենտրոնական հրապարակ, ու ճանապահին ես էս կիսաքուն էրեխուն պատմում էի Մյունխենի մասին իմ իմացած ու չիամացած բաները, հետն էլ շատ գոհ էի ինձնից, որ առանց ճամփան կորցնելու, ինչն ինձ հետ հազվադեպ է պատահում, ոտքով տարա իրեն հրապարակ: Էնտեղ Անմինչիկը գնահատեց մեր պաղպաղակի ախմախ համը ու հուշանվերների թանկությունը, որից հետո պետք է արդեն հետ գնայինք, որ ինքը չուշանար իր ավտոբուսից:
> Նայեցի ժամացույցին ու հասկացա, որ ոտքով արդեն չենք հասցնի, ու ոչ էլ ուզում էի՝ վախենալով, որ էս անգամ ճամփան չեմ գտնի, խայտառակ կլինեմ: Խայտառակ չլինելու համար մտանք մետրո, որտեղ ես, ինձնից գոհ բացատրելով, թե ինչը ոնց է, տարա Արմինչիկին ու նստեեցրեցի սխալ մետրո: Սխալը նկատեցի հաջորդ կայարանին, որը չգիտես ինչու մեր տուն տանող ճամփի վրա էր, դե հա, միշտ էդպես եմ տուն նում, էդպես էլ մեխանիկորեն նստել էի... Փոխեցինք գնացքը, Արմինչիկն էլ ինձ մխիթարեց, թե իր հետ էլ է պատահում... Հասանք իր կայարանը, արդեն ահագին ուշանում էինք: Էդ անտեր կայարանն էլ մի գետնանցում ունի, որը ձգվում է հինգ փողոցների երկայնքով, հիմա պետք էր կողմնորոշվել, թե որ կողմից դուրս գալ: Ու տեղ ես քաշվա... Սկսեցինք էսկողմ-էնկողմ գնալ, սրան նրան հարցնել, բայց էդպես էլ չէի կարողանում կողմնորոշվել, թե որտեղ ենք ու ոնց դուրս գանք: Ժամն էլ ժամից անցնում էր: Արդեն վազում էին գատնացումի տակ, ավելի ճիշտ՝ ես վազում էի,  խեղճ Արմինչիկն էլ՝ հետևիցս: Էլ ինչ լուրջ ու խելոք կերպար... Մի տասնհինգ րոպե սաղ մետրոն ոտի տակ ենք տվել, ու վազելուց էլ չէի մոռանում հանգստացնել իրեն, որ ոչինչ, կմնա ինձ մոտ մինչև հուլիս, մինչև իր աշխատակիցները նորից գան Մյունխեն, իրեն հետ տանեն: Արմինչիկի քնկոտությունից բան չէր մնացել, հո չէր վազու՜մ՝ ինքն էլ չիմանալով, թե ուր: Մի պահ հետևիցս ծիծաղելով գոռաց. «Դրա համար ես շշմած մկնիկ, հա՞»: Հա... համաձայնեցի ես, էլ ինչ թաքցնեի: Ի վերջո մի տեղից դուրս եկանք, ու դա իհարկե երեք փողոց այն կողմ էր: Էլի սկսեցինք վազել. էլ ո՞վ էր նայում՝ կանաչ լույս, կարմիր. հայավարի առաջ էին քշում մեքենաների վրայով... Մի կերպ գտանք էդ գրողի տարած Գյոթեշտրասեն: Ավտոբուսն արդեն սպասում էր, լավ է՝ չէր գնացել, ես ինձ դա չէի ների... Վերջում գրկեցինք իրար, ու երկուսս էլ էնքան ջերմ ժպտացինք, որ ես հասկացա՝ հավես էր:  Մի տեսակ հարազատացանք մեր մետրոյական արկածի ընթացքում: Հուլիսին նորից կհանդիպենք, համոզված եմ` Արմինչիկն էս անգամ իր հետ քարտեզ կբերի. բա իմ վրա ո՞ր խելոքը հույս կդնի:


Վայ մեր անմոռանալի մի ժամը Մյունխենում  :Love:  Ուզում եմ բոլորդ նախանձեք, որ հանդիպել եմ Ռիպային, որովհետեև իսկապես նախանձելի մարդու եմ հանդիպել  :Blush:  դե չսկսեմ ասեմ ո շատ պուպուշ ա և այլն, էդ բոլորդ գիտեք, բայց որ վազվզում էինք մետրոյում ինչ լավ էր  :Blush:  ես էդ չգիտեմ ինչի համ եկող պաղպաղակով լողանում էի  :LOL:  ու նայում էի Ռիպայի մի տեսակ իրար խառնված դեմքին  :Smile:  Էդ ամբողջ ճանապարհորդության ընթացքում հիշում եմ մեր վազվզելը, իմ ճամպրուկս կորցելը  :LOL:  նենց հաճելի էր։ 
Հրաժեշտից հետո Ռիպայի հետևից չնայեցի  :Sad:  վախեցա շատ կարոտեմ հետո  :Love: 

Ռիպա էլի եմ գալու  :Blush:  ու էլի ամուր քեզ գրկելու եմ  :Smile:  որ ժպտաս էն մաքուր ու հայկական բարի ժպիտով  :Love:  
ապրես....

Հ.Գ. Էն շորտիկավորին ամեն իրիկուն երգացնում էի ...  :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

> *Առաջին հանդիպումը Dayana–ի հետ կամ իմ ու Արմինչիկի Մյունխենյան արկածները*
> 
> Էսօր  Dayana-ն կամ մեր Արմինչիկը եկել էր Մյունխեն: Դեռ վաղուց որոշել էինք, որ անպայման հանդիպելու ենք ու շատ սպասում էի էսօրվան: Թռիչքային ուշացումների պատճառով, երբ տեղ հասավ Մյունխեն, ուներ միայն 45 րոպե մինչև Ավստրիա գնալը: Ու էդ 45 րոպեն պիտի իրար հետ անցկացնեինք: 
> Ինձ լուրջ ու խելոք աղջկա տեսքի բերեցի, մազերս հավաքեցի ու գերմանական ճշտությամբ հայտնվեցի պայմանավորված տեղում՝ ինքս ինձ խոստանալով, որ շշմած ու ցնդած բաներ չեմ անելու, ինձ լուրջ եմ պահելու, ամեն լուսանշանի մոտ էլ խելոք սպասելու եմ կանաչ լույսին, ինչպես վայել է իսկական գերմանացուն: 
> Հանդիպեցինք, Արմինչիկը շատ քնքուշ ու բարի աղջկա տպավորություն թողեց, միանգամից հավանեցի իրեն: Միայն թե ահագին քնկոտ էր ու բժժած՝ ձգձգված ճամփորդության պատճառով: Ոտքով գնացինք կենտրոնական հրապարակ, ու ճանապահին ես էս կիսաքուն էրեխուն պատմում էի Մյունխենի մասին իմ իմացած ու չիամացած բաները, հետն էլ շատ գոհ էի ինձնից, որ առանց ճամփան կորցնելու, ինչն ինձ հետ հազվադեպ է պատահում, ոտքով տարա իրեն հրապարակ: Էնտեղ Անմինչիկը գնահատեց մեր պաղպաղակի ախմախ համը ու հուշանվերների թանկությունը, որից հետո պետք է արդեն հետ գնայինք, որ ինքը չուշանար իր ավտոբուսից:
> Նայեցի ժամացույցին ու հասկացա, որ ոտքով արդեն չենք հասցնի, ու ոչ էլ ուզում էի՝ վախենալով, որ էս անգամ ճամփան չեմ գտնի, խայտառակ կլինեմ: Խայտառակ չլինելու համար մտանք մետրո, որտեղ ես, ինձնից գոհ բացատրելով, թե ինչը ոնց է, տարա Արմինչիկին ու նստեեցրեցի սխալ մետրո: Սխալը նկատեցի հաջորդ կայարանին, որը չգիտես ինչու մեր տուն տանող ճամփի վրա էր, դե հա, միշտ էդպես եմ տուն նում, էդպես էլ մեխանիկորեն նստել էի... Փոխեցինք գնացքը, Արմինչիկն էլ ինձ մխիթարեց, թե իր հետ էլ է պատահում... Հասանք իր կայարանը, արդեն ահագին ուշանում էինք: Էդ անտեր կայարանն էլ մի գետնանցում ունի, որը ձգվում է հինգ փողոցների երկայնքով, հիմա պետք էր կողմնորոշվել, թե որ կողմից դուրս գալ: Ու տեղ ես քաշվա... Սկսեցինք էսկողմ-էնկողմ գնալ, սրան նրան հարցնել, բայց էդպես էլ չէի կարողանում կողմնորոշվել, թե որտեղ ենք ու ոնց դուրս գանք: Ժամն էլ ժամից անցնում էր: Արդեն վազում էին գատնացումի տակ, ավելի ճիշտ՝ ես վազում էի,  խեղճ Արմինչիկն էլ՝ հետևիցս: Էլ ինչ լուրջ ու խելոք կերպար... Մի տասնհինգ րոպե սաղ մետրոն ոտի տակ ենք տվել, ու վազելուց էլ չէի մոռանում հանգստացնել իրեն, որ ոչինչ, կմնա ինձ մոտ մինչև հուլիս, մինչև իր աշխատակիցները նորից գան Մյունխեն, իրեն հետ տանեն: Արմինչիկի քնկոտությունից բան չէր մնացել, հո չէր վազու՜մ՝ ինքն էլ չիմանալով, թե ուր: Մի պահ հետևիցս ծիծաղելով գոռաց. «Դրա համար ես շշմած մկնիկ, հա՞»: Հա... համաձայնեցի ես, էլ ինչ թաքցնեի: Ի վերջո մի տեղից դուրս եկանք, ու դա իհարկե երեք փողոց այն կողմ էր: Էլի սկսեցինք վազել. էլ ո՞վ էր նայում՝ կանաչ լույս, կարմիր. հայավարի առաջ էին քշում մեքենաների վրայով... Մի կերպ գտանք էդ գրողի տարած *Գյոթեշտրասեն*: Ավտոբուսն արդեն սպասում էր, լավ է՝ չէր գնացել, ես ինձ դա չէի ների... Վերջում գրկեցինք իրար, ու երկուսս էլ էնքան ջերմ ժպտացինք, որ ես հասկացա՝ հավես էր:  Մի տեսակ հարազատացանք մեր մետրոյական արկածի ընթացքում: Հուլիսին նորից կհանդիպենք, համոզված եմ` Արմինչիկն էս անգամ իր հետ քարտեզ կբերի. բա իմ վրա ո՞ր խելոքը հույս կդնի:


Անունը իրոք Գյոթեշտրասեա թե ուղղակի գրելու պահին էլ ես կատաղած եղել :LOL:  :LOL: 
?

----------


## impression

Բայց ասա լավ ա ստացվել՝ էդ գրողի տարած Գյոթեշտրասսեն  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Բայց ասա լավ ա ստացվել՝ էդ գրողի տարած Գյոթեշտրասսեն


Լռիվ տոչնի ստացվելա էլի, դրա համար կասկածներ շարժեց :LOL: , ինձ թվումա Ռիպան իրավիճակից դրդված «բռնցրելա» փողոցի անունը :Jpit: , առանց Ivy-ի ակումբում մի բան պակասա էլի հո զոռով չի :Smile: , չէ Լիլ :Cool: ?

----------


## impression

> Լռիվ տոչնի ստացվելա էլի, դրա համար կասկածներ շարժեց, ինձ թվումա Ռիպան իրավիճակից դրդված «բռնցրելա» փողոցի անունը, առանց Ivy-ի ակումբում մի բան պակասա էլի հո զոռով չի, չէ Լիլ?


հա...  :Sad:  ու մենակ ակումբում չէ.. նաև այսիքյու-ում, մեյլբոքսում և այլ վիրտուալ ծակուծուկերում  :Wink:

----------


## ivy

> Անունը իրոք Գյոթեշտրասեա թե ուղղակի գրելու պահին էլ ես կատաղած եղել
> ?


Գյոթեշտրասե էր, ազնիվ խոսք, Արմինչիկին հարցրեք:  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Գյոթեշտրասե էր, ազնիվ խոսք, Արմինչիկին հարցրեք:


 :LOL:  հա հենց տենց էր  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> *Dayana* -  Վայ, էս աղջիկը հաստատ հրեշտակ ա  Բա անմեղ ժպիտը, միամիտ մտքերը  Չէ էլի, երկրագնդի վրա այդքան մաքուր չեն լինում: Շուտով կփչանա:


ես հրեշտակ չեմ Արթ  :Blush:  բայց հուսով եմ երբեք չեմ փոխվի  :Wink: 




> *Artgeo* - "Ոնց որ դեռ չի իջել հա Դայուշը, իիի ես ով ա, աչքիս Artgeo-նա, արա բայց չաղ ա է~, չէ ոնց որ ինքը չի... պասի բայց Դայուշը ասում էր որ ստեղա աշխատում, ինքնա ուրեմն... Ըհն հենա եկավ Դայուշը ու ժպտալով մոտենում ա իրան, հա հա  հաստատ ինքն ա, բայց նկարին նման չի"


Մեծ մարդիկ կանգնած սպասում էին, որ Դայանա-ն գա իրենց ծանոթացնի  :Tongue:   :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Էս թեմայում գրեթե գրառում չունեմ, բայց էսօր ուզում եմ գրել, որովհետև ծանոթացա մի մարդու հետ, ում վիրտուալ լրիվ այլ կերպ էի պատկերացրել  :Smile: 

*Wista,* բարի ու խելոք աչքերով այս տղան իր վիրտուալ կերպարի հետ համեմատած տարօրինակաբար չխոսկան էր, համեստ, ամաչկոտ: Ժպիտը միշտ երեսին էր ու զգացվում էր, որ լավ հումորի զգացում ունի: Լավ հիշողություն, լավ խելք, փորփրելու անհագ ցանկություն, նյութի մեջ խորանալու հմտություն... այս ամենն ինձ ցույց են տալիս, որ Հովոն լավ ապագա ունի: Հով, հաճելի էր հետդ ծանոթանալը  :Cool:

----------

VisTolog (13.02.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Ինձ նույնպես հաճելի էր ծանոթանալ ձեր բոլորի հետ:  :Smile:  
Սկսեմ:

Գալաթիկին հենց իր ամենաառաջին ավատարի աղջկա պես էի պատկերացնում.  :Huh: 

Երկնայինին նկարներից արդեն պատկերացում էի կազմել. ուրախ, հումորով, բարի, խելացի...

Չուկին, հմ... չէի պատկերացնում. բայց հաճելի էր զրուցել իր հետ, զգացվեց, որ կրթված. խելացի և հումորով տղա է /ու կարևորը չի ծխում,  :LOL:  ինչքան հասկացա  :Think:  /

Արշակին էլ նկարներից եմ ճանաչել. /ինքը միշտա՞ լուրջ  :Jpit:  /

Հայկին /Philosopher/, լրիվ ուրիշ կերպ էի պատկերացնում. ի դեպ, իրան էլ նկարներից եմ ճանաչել.

Բյուրակնը  ինչքան հասկացա սիրում է սովորել. հանդիպման կեսի, կես ժամանակը ինքը կարդում էր /շիզոֆրանիայի մասին/

Սասունին inet-ով արդեն պատկերացնում էի :LOL: , երևի մի քիչ իմ նմանա, դրա համար  :Jpit: 

Ա~, բա Artego-ն, ամենկարևորին մոռացա նշել: Որքան էլ զարմանալի լինի, բայց իրան էլ էի այդպիսին պատկերացնում. ուրախ, հումորով...: Մերսիներ Արթուրին, որովհետև եթե ինքը չլիներ, հիմա ես ձեր հետ հանդիպած չէի լինի /դրեծ էնքան ստիպեց  :LOL: / :

John-ին էլ նկարներից եմ ճանաչել  :Jpit: , ճիշտա իր հետ քիչ եմ խոսացել, բայց արդեն լավ կարծիք կազմել եմ.  :Smile: 

Մեր ձայնին, Ձայնալարին չէի պատկերացնում /նկարը տեսել եմ  :Jpit:  /... չեմ ուզում նորից նույն բաները  կրկնել...

Child-ի նկարը չէի տեսել  .  լավ չճանաչեցի, որովհետև շատ հանգիստ էր, համարյա չէր խոսում... իմ նման  :Blush: 

Ինչքան հասկացա հազվադեպա լինում, որ բոլոր ադմինները բոլորով մի տեղ են լինում: 
Հայկին` Network.am պատկերացնում էի արտաքինով... երևի նկարն եմ տեսել  :Think: 

Ամենակարևորը, Testik-ն էլ կար  :Jpit:   :LOL: 

Ra$ta-ն ես կասեյի, որ մի 16-17 տարեկան կլնի, բայց, որ սկսեց ծխել, փոշմանեցի  :LOL: 

Ոնցոր թե բոլոր ակտիվիստներին հիշեցի  :Think: 

Ափսոս, որ չկային Կուկը, Յոժիկը, Լապտերիկը, Անահիտը, Իմպրեսիոնը, Այվը, Դայանան, Դիվին, Բելլեն ու էլի շատերը... մնաց մյուս հանդիպումներին:
ՀԳ. Ուղիղ 12:00 տուն եմ մտել  :LOL:

----------


## Երկնային

> Երկնայինին նկարներից արդեն պատկերացում էի կազմել. ուրախ, հումորով, բարի, խելացի...


_Ես էլ արդեն նախապատրաստվել էի, որ գալու ես ու գրես, որ Երկնայինը քեզ անընդհատ խոսեցնում էր…  

Դե Վիստային ավելի թմբլ էի չգիտես ինչու պատկերացնում, դու մի ասա «մերոնքական» ա…  
Վայ, շատ համեստ տղա դուրս եկար, չխոսկան… շատ անկեղծ ժպիտ ունես, խելաի հայացք… 
դուրս եկար…_

----------


## Գալաթեա

Վիստուլ, փաստորեն կարգին հիասթափեցրել եմ հա? 

Գնամ *"պլաստիկովի ապեռացիա"* անեմ շտոլի?  :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> դու մի ասա «մերոնքական» ա…


 :LOL:   :Blush: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Վիստուլ, փաստորեն կարգին հիասթափեցրել եմ հա? 
> 
> Գնամ *"պլաստիկովի ապեռացիա"* անեմ շտոլի?


Չէ Լիլ ջան...
Ճիշտն ասած չեմ հիշում քո առաջին ավատարին, բայց մի հատ աղջիկ էր է...
ՈՒղղակի մազերդ էին նման...  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Վիստուլ, փաստորեն կարգին հիասթափեցրել եմ հա? 
> 
> Գնամ *"պլաստիկովի ապեռացիա"* անեմ շտոլի?


Չէ Գալ, ընդհակառակը :Love:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չէ Լիլ ջան...
> Ճիշտն ասած չեմ հիշում քո առաջին ավատարին, բայց մի հատ աղջիկ էր է...
> ՈՒղղակի մազերդ էին նման...


Կատակ եմ անում պստո  :Smile:  

Վիստան ի դեպ շատ լավ պուճուր էր: Ուծյու լրիվ  :Smile:

----------


## John

Վիստան կարգին տղա: հենց տենց էլ պատկերեացնում էի իրան, մի քանի պմ-ից հետո: մեծ պոտենցիալ ունի աղջիկ կպցնելու, միանգամից զգացվում էր: ու ընդհանրապես մենակ էդ չի, էլի նմանություններ էլ ունենք:

----------


## Արշակ

> Վիստան կարգին տղա: հենց տենց էլ պատկերեացնում էի իրան, մի քանի պմ-ից հետո: մեծ պոտենցիալ ունի աղջիկ կպցնելու, միանգամից զգացվում էր: ու ընդհանրապես մենակ էդ չի, էլի նմանություններ էլ ունենք:


Հովսեփ, աղջիկ կպցնելու վրա յանդ լրիվ տարելա։ :Blink:   :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Վիստուլ, փաստորեն կարգին հիասթափեցրել եմ հա? 
> 
> Գնամ *"պլաստիկովի ապեռացիա"* անեմ շտոլի?


Իսկ ես ,երբ փետրվարի 14-ին առաջին անգամ Լիլիթին տեսա, ավելի պուպուշ էր ,քան ավատարում :Smile:  :Blush:  հիշում եմ ,կարծեմ սպիտակ վերնաշապիկ էիր հագել :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> մեծ պոտենցիալ ունի աղջիկ կպցնելու, միանգամից զգացվում էր: ու ընդհանրապես մենակ էդ չի, էլի նմանություններ էլ ունենք:


Հովսեփ ջան ,դեռ չե՞ս հոգնել կայֆավատ լինելուց :Think:  դեռ աղջիկ ես կպցնում :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

Հովսեփը ինձ հույժ գաղտնի գաղտնիքա ասել  :Jpit:   :Jpit:

----------


## Երկնային

_Վերջերս nune'-ին հանդիպեցինք, ուղղակի ես մտքերով ու խառն էի էդ օրը, չստացվեց մարդու հետ նորմալ շփվել… 
Բայց ասեմ, որ էնէրգիկ, շփվող ու ժպտերեսիկ աղջիկ էր… ենց այդպիսին էլ պատկերացնում էի… 
հուսով եմ դեռ առիթ կլինի նորմալ ծանոթանալ…_

----------


## Amaru

Վիստան էն գլխարկով տղե՞ն էր  :Think:

----------


## Ծով

յախք :Bad:  ինչքան մարդու չգիտեմ....էն ում էլ գիտեմ, մոռանում եմ...դժվար ա շաբաթ օրը ասել ինձ, որ շաբաթ օր ա????... :Angry2:  :LOL:  :LOL: յաաաաաաաաաաաաաախք :Bad:

----------


## ivy

Վերջերս էնքան նոր ակումբցիների եմ հանդիպել. ուզում եմ գրել տպավորություններիս մասին: 
Վաղուց գրել եմ *Kita*-ի, *impression*-ի, *StrangeLittleGirl*-ի, *Գալաթեա*-ի ու *Dayana*-ի մասին, հիմա շարունակում եմ ակումբային ցանկս:  :Smile: 

*Ներսես_AM*
Ներսեսի հետ մինչ հանդիպելը ահագին շփվել էինք ու արդեն հասցրել էինք մտերմանալ: Հանդիպելուց հետո այդ մտերմության զգացումն ինձ մոտ միայն ամրապնդվեց: Առաջին անգամ նրան տեսա Մյունխենում, ու հենց առաջին հանդիպումից հասկացա, որ նրա՝ «շատ լավ տղայի» վիրտուալ կերպարը  միանգամայն իրական է: էնքան քիչ եմ ճանաչում այդքան լավ, բարի ու խելացի տղաների, որոնք բացարձակապես զուրկ են որևէ ցինիզմից, կոպտությունից կամ գռեհկությունից, որոնց հետ շփումը հանգիստ է, առանց որևէ լարվածության: Ինքն այն մարդկանցից է, որոնց հետ կարող են ամբողջ կյանում ընկերություն անել: 

*sh_joy*
Շուշանն իրեն այդքան էլ չի համարում ակումբցի, բայց քանի որ գրանցված անդամ է, իր մասին էլ կգրեմ: Լավ հիշում եմ մեր առաջին հեռախոսային խոսակցությունը: Առավոտ շուտ, երբ սպասում եմ, որ ինքն ու Ներսեսը պիտի ժամանեն Մյունխեն, հեռախոսս զնգում է, վերցնում եմ, ու մի հանդարտ և կիսաքնած աղջիկ ասում է՝ Այվի՞: Այդ անունը էնքան խորթ թվաց գերմանական միջավայրում, որտեղ ոչ ոք չգիտի էլ, որ Այվի գոյթույուն ունի, որ ես անմիջապես պատասխանեցի. «Ես Այվին չեմ, Ռիպան եմ»: Խեղճ Շուշանը երևի հանկարծակիի եկավ կամ ինչպես խոստովանում է Ներսեսը, մանթո ընկավ, բայց, բարեբախտաբեր, հետո  իրար հետ լավ լեզու գտանք: Առաջին հանդիպմանն էլ ինձ վարդ նվիրեց, շատ հուզվել էի. դե աղջիկներն ինձ ամեն օր չէ, որ ծաղիկ են նվիրում... տղաներն էլ:  :Smile:  Մինչ Ներսեսն աշխատում էր, ես ու Շուշանն իրար հետ ահագին արկածներ ունեցանք Մյունխենում` ոտքով հինգ ժամանոց տառապալից ճանապարհ դեպի գետի քարքարոտ ափը, զբոսանք Անգլիական այգում, որտեղ տատիկներն ու պապիկները ֆռֆռում էին մորե մերկ, հոգնածությունից փողոցում վեր ընկնելը պատահական դռան առաջ, որը Աստծո կամքով եկեղեցու դուռ էր, վազք դեպի Մյունխենի Պետական Համալսարան, որովհետև այնտեղ էր գտնվում ամենամոտ զուգարանը: Շուշանը սուսիկ-փուսիկ, հանգիստ ու հավասարակշռված մարդու տպավորություն թողեց, որը խելոք գնում էր հետևիցս ուր որ տանեի, ես էլ, առիթից օգտվելով, ահագին չլեցի խեղճին: Զարմանալի չէ, որ այս անգամ` սեպտեմբերին, Շուշանը Ներսեսի հետ Մյունխեն չի գալու:  :Jpit: 

*Artgeo*
Արթուրին տեսնել շատ էի ուզում, համարյա երազում էի:  :Smile:  Առաջին անգամ հանդիպեցինք Կիտայենց տանը: Ինքը բակում կանգնած էր, ես ու Կիտան էլ, պատուհանից կախված, համոզում էինք, որ վերև բարձրանա, ինքն էլ թե՝ դուք իջեք: Ի վերջո ես ու Կիտուլը հաղթեինք: Եկավ, մտած-չմտած ինձ թե. «Ես քեզ ավելի սիրուն էի պատկերացնում», ու անմիջապես երկրորդ նախադասությունը. «Ես շատ չաղ եմ, չէ՞»... հետն էլ սենց տխուր ու նեղված մռութով: Բա ո՞նց չհավանես էդ մարդուն: Հետո լիքը բլբլացինք, կերանք Կիտայի հայտնի պիրոգը ու դուրս եկանք փողոցներում զվռնելու: Արթուրի հանդեպ միանգամից հարազատության զգացում է առաջացել մոտս: Հիմա էլ կարոտում եմ... երևի նրանից է, որ դեռ շատ չեմ շփվել հետը:  :Jpit: 

*Amaru*
Ամառուին իր մռութ նկարներով էի ճանաչում: Պատահաբար եմ հանդիպել հետը ու պարզել, որ նույնիսկ ավելի մռութ է, քան նկարներում: Ոնց որ համով փիսիկ լինի, որ սենց ուզում ես բռնել, մազիկները խառնրտել: 
Հետն էլ էնքան կոկետ է ու կոտրտվող. մի խոսքով իսկը փիսիկներ սիրող տղամարդու մուրազ:  :Wink: 

*Alize'e*
Ալիզեին մի քիչ ուրիշ էի պատկերացնում, ավելի «երկնային»: Պարզվեց կարգին երկրային աղջիկ է, ինչն ինձ անկեղծորեն ուրախացրեց: Շատ չեմ շփվել իր հետ, բայց առաջին հայացքից «ջիգյարով» մարդու տպավորություն է թողել, որը կարող է լինել հոյակապ ընկեր՝ նվիրված ու վստահելի:

*Taurus*
Էդոն, ինձ տեսած-չտեսած, ivy-ն սիրուն թարգմանեց Իվան, հետո էլ սկսեց տնավարի Վանյա ասել: Իսկ մի ժամանակ գրում էր, թե իր համար ինչ-որ յուրօրինակ կերպար եմ, որն իրեն խորհդավոր է թվում ու որից երբեմն նույնիսկ վախենում է... Էհ, ասում էի, չէ, չգնամ Ակումբի հանդիպումներին, սիրտս վկայում էր, որ միստիկ ivy-ից քուչի Վանյա եմ դառնալու... Իսկ այ Տաուրուսն էլ, թարսի պես, հեչ Վանյա չէր. շատ կամային ու ուժեղ մարդու տպավորություն թողեց, որն ունի ոչ միայն խարիզմա, այլ նաև հմայք:

*Ra$ta*
Ռաստան նոր սերնդի հետաքրքիր դեմքերից է: Ինքն իրեն համարում է «քյառթու», բայց ինքն էդ հարցին ահագին խորը ու փիլիսոփայորեն է մոտեցել: Իրեն հաստատ սովորական, անկապ քյառթու չես անվանի: Ինքը դեմք տիպերից է, ու անկեղծ ասած, էդպիսի դեմքեր ես հազվադեպ եմ տեսնում, եթե ընդհանրապես տեսնում եմ: Երոյի մեջ ինչ-որ հետաքրքիր միջուկ կա, որը բարգավաճման մեծ պոտենցիալ ունի… Միակ ակումբցին է, ում հետ ծանոթանալուց ի վեր անընդհատ մտածում եմ ու ուզում եմ պատկերացնել, թե ինչպիսին կլինի ինքը մի տասը տարուց: Կարծում եմ, Ռաստան տարիների հետ դեռ ավելի հետաքրքիր է դառնալու, ու կյանքում էլ երբեք չի կորչի:

*John*
Հովսեփն իր տարիքից ավելի հասուն է երևում, համենայնդեպս ինձ վրա էդպիսի տպավորություն գործեց: Շատ հավասարակշռված ու խելացի մարդու տպավորություն է թողնում: Ինչ-որ ձևով տարբերվում էր բոլորից: Ինձ թվաց, որ ինքն էն մարդկանցից է, ովքեր իրենց լավ են զգում շրջապատում, բայց կարող են նաև հանգիստ մենակ մնալ ու վայելել սեփական անձի հաճելի ընկերակցությունը: Նաև նկատվեց , որ խելացի ու տրամաբանական խոսք ունի: Շատ դուր եկավ ինձ:

*ChildOfTheSky*
Չայլդի մասին կարել է հեքիաթ գրել... առնվազն հեքիաթ: Ինքը ԵՐԵՎՈՒՅԹ է, բառիս լավագույն իմաստով: Կարելի է ուղղակի նստել ու ժամերով նայել, թե ոնց է իրեն պահում, ինչպես է խոսում, ինչ հայացքներ է նետում այս ու այն կողմ, դեմքի ինչ արտահայտություններ է ընդունում: Շատ ունիկալ դեմք է Չայլդը: Ու շատ համով: 
Իր ներքինն էլ մի ուրիշ կարգի համապատասխանում է արտաքինին. հատկապես աչքերն ու մազերը ոնց որ հատուկ իր կերպարի համար են ստեղծվել:  :Smile: 

*Chuk*
Չուկն իմ կարծիքով օրիգինալ մարդ է. համենայնպեդս դա իմ առաջին տպավորությունն է: Շատ հետաքրքիր ձևով է խոսում: Անգամ սովորական խաղերի ժամանակ նրա ասածներն ու պատասխանները միշտ տարբերվում էին իրենց ոչ շաբլոնությամբ: Խելացի անձնավորություն է ու նաև նրբանկատ: Զուսպ է, հանգիստ, բայց հետն էլ շատ լավ հումորի զգացում ունի: Ու նաև, չգիտես ինչու, ինձ մոտ էնպիսի տպավորություն ստղեծվեց, որ ինքն ինչ-որ բանից լավ հոգնել է...

*Արշակ*
Հենց առաջին հայացքից համակրանքով եմ լցվել Արշակի հանդեպ: Յուրահատուկ աուրա ունի: Զարմացնում է իր  պարզությամբ, անկեղծությամբ, պարկեշտությամբ, միաժամանակ անշահախնդիր հետաքրքրասիրությամբ ու խելքով: Մի կողմից հանգստություն է ու հանդարտություն է թափվում վրայից, մյուս կողմից էլ՝ կենսուրախություն ու աշխուժություն: Մեկ ծով համբերությամբ «կետիկ» է խաղում, մեկ էլ Մ’Օծիլապաշտական մի հատ պար է բռնում՝ կրակ ու բոց կտրած: Շատ տպավորված եմ Արշակից:  :Smile: 

*Ervand*
Երվանդը ուժեղ, ինքնավստահ ու թասիբով մարդու տպավորություն թողեց, որի կողքին քեզ շատ ապահով ես զգում: Իսկական տղամարդ տղա է: Հետն էլ ոնց որ հոգի ու շունչ տա ընկերական միջավայրին. ասող-խոսող, հավեսով հումորներ անող տղա է: Նաև շատ խելացի, տրամաբանող ու վերլուծող մարդու տպավորություն  գործեց: 

*Վարպետ*
Վահագին մի քիչ ուրիշ էի պատկերացնում: Ինքը շատ ավելի «սոցիալական» ու շփվող էր, քան ինձ կարող էր թվալ նրա վիրտուալ կերպարից: Հումորի զգացումն էլ տեղը տեղին է, հետն էլ որ ջրիկանում է, ամբողջ մի կիլոմետր շառավղով ինչ կա չկա իր հետ միասին ջրիկացնում է: Իսկ Օդապարիկ խաղալիս էնպես էր մտել քարտուղարուհու դերի մեջ, որ շուրջը բոլոր պոտենցիալ շեֆերի աչքերը ոչ երկիմաստ պսպղում էին: Էն «բացեց» բառը իսկը Վարպետի իր համար է մոգոնված.  ինքը լավ բաց է տարբեր կողմերից: Բայց որ լրջանում է ու սկսում լուրջ խոսակցություններ վարել, կոմպլեքսավորվում ես քո սեփական ինտելեկտուալ կարողություններից: Ինտելեկտը Աստված տվել չի խնայել...

*Philosopher*
Հայկն ինձ վրա թողել է բանիմաց, կարդացած ու խելացի անձնավորության տպավորություն, որը լավ տեղեկացված է ամեն ինչից և հանգիստ կարող է զրուցել տարբեր թեմաներով: Բայց, միևնույն է, վիրտուալում նա ավելի շատ  «փիլիսոփա» է, քան իրականում: Իրականում իր հետ ավելի լավ էր:  :Smile: 

*CactuSoul*
Անին երևի մի քիչ ինքնամփոփ է ու նրան ճանաչելու համար պիտի իր հետ առանձին շփվել, ոչ թե խմբի մեջ: Ու քանի որ իր հետ առանձին չեմ շփվել, շատ դժվարանում եմ ինչ-որ բան ասել նրա մասին: Այն, ինչը որ ակնհայտ էր, դա նրա քնքշությունն էր ու զսպվածությունը:

*Նորմարդ*
Նորոն հասուն ու լուրջ անձնավորության տպավորություն թողեց: Ինքն էն տղաներից է, որոնց նայելիս միանգամից մտածում ես, թե մի օր ինչքան լավ ամուսին ու ընտանիքի ինչ հոգատար հայր են լինելու: Շատ լավ ժպիտ ունի, պարզ հայացք ու համով խոսք. ինձ թվում է, որ հոյակապ մարդ է: 

*Ձայնալար*
Բագրատին էդպիսին էլ պատկերացնում էի՝ ժպտերես, հանգիստ, կենսուրախ: Իր հետ շատ հեշտ է շփվել. ոնց որ մի հազար տարի ծանոթ ես: Երբ առաջին անգամ տեսանք իրար, հանգիստ մոտեցավ ու պաչիկ արեց ու հարցրեց, թե ոնց եմ. բոլորին թվաց, թե մենք ծանոթ ենք: Ինձ մոտ էլ անմիջապես առաջացավ էդ զգացումը, որ դա մեր առաջին հանդիպումը չէր ու անմիջապես լավ տրամադրվեցի Բագրատի հանդեպ:  :Smile: 

*Mogakan`Lapterik* 
Լապտերիկն իսկապես լույս էր տալիս կամ էլ ինձ էդպես թվաց... չէ, հաստատ ուրիշներն էլ նկատած կլինեն: Համ սիրուն, համ կանացի, համ քնքուշ... մի խոսքով, իսկական մոգական: Ինձ վրա նաև շատ բարի ու հեզ մարդու տպավորություն թողեց, ու չեմ կարող պատկերացնել նրան ինչ-որ լուրջ կոնֆլիկտային իրավիճակում, կռվելիս կամ ինտրիգներ հյուսելիս: 

Նաև հանդիպել եմ *քաղաքացի*-ին ու *Victory_* -ին, բայց միայն մի ակնթարթ, այնպես որ դեռ ոչինչ ասել չեմ կարող: Հուսով եմ, դեռ էլի կհանդիպենք:  :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

Ժողովուրդ... Չեմ ուզում երկար գրել :Jpit:  Բոլորիդ սիրում եմ :Smile:  Իմ արեւ, ձեր արեւ :Smile:  Հազվադեպ իրավիճակ էր, երբ ինձ էնպիսի կոնֆորտում էի զգում, որ... որ... որ եսիմ ինչ :LOL:  Տեսնում եք? Բառեր էլ չեմ գտնում բնութագրելու :Smile:  Համարեք` ինչ վերեւում կարդացիք Ռիփուշի գրածներում, էդ նույնը ես եմ գրում` կրկնակի ավելի էմոցիոնալ, ավելի խուճուճ ու տպավորված :Smile:  Մոտավորապես սենց. Արա էս ի~նչ լավն եք դուք :Jpit:  Իսկական ընտանիք, որտեղ բոլորը գիտեն իրենց պարտավորություններն ու իրավունքները, իրենց տեղն ու դերը... Իրական դեմոկրատիա :Smile: 
Երոն լավ ասեց. ասեց` փոխադարձ ա էդ կոնֆորտը, որովհետեւ եթե փոխադարձ չլիներ, դու ինքդ էդ կոնֆորտը չէիր զգա :Smile:  Հիմա ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ իմ մասին էլ են մտածում, որ ես էդ կոնֆորտաստեղծման մի մասնիկն եմ եղել :Smile:  (Ստեղ սազում ա մի հատ ասել` օ~, Մ'Օծի~լ):


Մենակ ոնց որ թե ivy-ի ու Kita-ի մասին գրած չի վերեւում, էդ էլ հիմա արագ կգրեմ:

Շա~տ էի ուզում Ռիպային հանդիպել, որովհետեւ ահավոր տպավորված էի իր հեքիաթներից :Smile:  Անկեղծ ասեմ` ոնց պատկերացնում էի` էդպիսին էր, բացառությամբ` արտաքինը, որը չէի պատկերացնում :LOL:  Ու հաճելի անակնկալի եկա, երբ դիմացս տեսա նաեւ շատ հմայիչ ու նուրբ կին: Նույնքան նուրբ Ռիպայի հումորն ա, իսկ հատկապես ուզում եմ շեշտել նրա նրբանկատությունը, հոգատարությունը, պատրաստակամությունը: Ռիպայի նման ընկեր ունենալը երջանկության պես բան է կարծում եմ: Մե~ծ հույսեր եմ փայփայում, որ մենք դեռ երկար ու ավելի հանգամանալից կշփվենք:

Kita. Կիտ, որ Տաթեւ ասեմ` չես նեղանա չէ? Կնեղանաս? Լավ, Կիտա եմ ասում :Jpit:  Կիտայի էփած կոֆեն... պահ պահ պահ պա~հ :Jpit:  Կատակը մի կողմ, եթե մեկը տեղ ա գնում ու Կիտային չի տանում հետը, մեծ սխալ ա գործում, որովհետեւ ինքը ինքնակամ իր վրա ա վերցնում բոլոր հոգսերը: Էն աստիճան, որ ես արդեն սկսում էի մեկ-մեկ կոմպլեքսավորվել... Էդքան պատրաստակամություն ու ծո~վ համբերություն: Երկու կարեւոր թերություն ունի միայան. Սուդոկուն ձեռքիցդ խլում փախնում ա ու նույնիսկ քնած ժամանակ GPRS-ով ICQ չատ ա անում :Jpit: 

Ի դեպ, ivy-ն ու Kita-ն որ չլինեին, մենք կարող ա... նու սոված չէինք մնա, բայց ամբողջ հանգիստը հաստատ կվատնեինք էդ ուղղությամբ :Jpit: 

Մնացյալ բոլոր` ինձ համար արդեն սիրելի դարձած մարդկանց մասին մանրամասն պատմել եմ Ուլուանային :Smile:  Նենց որ` իրանից ստացեք :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մնացյալ բոլոր` ինձ համար արդեն սիրելի դարձած մարդկանց մասին մանրամասն պատմել եմ Ուլուանային Նենց որ` իրանից ստացեք


Հիմա ի՞նչ, հրապարակե՞մ, թե՞ ոնց։  :Jpit:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Հիմա ի՞նչ, հրապարակե՞մ, թե՞ ոնց։


 :LOL:  Եթե ուզենան, ու քո արդար ձեռքով խմբագրելուց հետո միայն :Jpit:  (կարդացողը կմտածի` տեսնես էս տղեն ինչեր ա գրած եղել :LOL: )

----------


## Taurus

Մի երկու խոսքով:
Ivy-ն, էէէէէէ, sorry Ռիփան, այսինքն Vanya-ն :Wink: , ինքը իմ համար մի հատ ուրիշ աշխարհ էր, ես քիչ եմ ակումբը կարդում, բայց իրա գրածներից միշտ կայֆ եմ ստացել:
բայց տեսանք, մասկեն տրաքեց որ հասարակ մարդ ա, ինչպես ես ու դու, դե էտքան էլ  նման չի, ինքը ակումբի մայկան գերադասել ա փախածով: Շատ հավեսօվ կայֆառիկ դեմք ա :Hands Up: 


Վարպետը
Դեռ ճանապարհին պարզվեց որ "Ուստի" փուխարեն նա կարող էր լինել "Մարգո";
Շատ արագ ինտեգրվեց մեզ, ոնց որ 100 տարվա ծանոթներ լինեինք: Հետաքրքիր անձնավորություն ա, միանգամից զգացվում ա, որ nash chelovek:

մեկ էլ ուզւոմ եմ մի 2 խոսք ասել Լիլոի մասին
Ես գիտեի որ ինքը շատ լավն ա, բայց պարզվեց որ ինքը ավելի լավն ա ու ծխում ա :LOL: 

դե անուշ, ձեր կենացը

----------


## Chuk

Սովորաբար այս թեմայում չեմ գրում, բայց դե մեկ-մեկ կարելի է, չէ՞:
Վերջերս նոր ակումբցիների հետ ծանոթացա: Այսօր ուզում եմ գրել այն երկուսի մասին, ում հետ ծանոթացա Դիլիջանում և երկու օր, փաստորեն, իրար հետ ապրեցինք  :Smile: 

*ivy*
Նայում ես իրան, ու հոգիդ մի տեսակն խաղաղվում է, իրանից ինչ-որ տարօրինակ հանգստություն ու հավասարակշռվածություն է քեզ փոխանցում: Բայց այ չգիտեմ թե ինչի, իր մոտ շատ ամաչկոտ էի... Տարօրինակ է, որովհետև ինքը պիտի որ հակառակը, քեզ  ստիպեր բոլոր կաղապարներն ու կոմպլեքսները դնելով լինել հանգիստ, ազատ, անկախ: Ես որ այդպիսին եմ իրեն պատկերացնում: Հասուն ու խորը հայացքին զուգահեռ ինչ-որ մանկական չարաճճիություն ունի: Չափազանց նրբանկատ մարդ է, ով իրեն երևի թե կյանքում չի կարող թույլ տալ ինչ-որ մեկին նեղացնել կամ մի թթու բառ ասել: Հետաքրքրասեր է: Եթե ասենք բոլորը կետիկ խաղի մասին լսելով մի կողմ էին փախնում, ապա ինքը ոչ, պետք է անպայման սովորեր ու խաղար: Իսկ դերասանական վարպետության մասին խոսք անգամ չի կարող լինել: Պանտոմիմա խաղալուց այնպես վարպետորեն էր ցույց տալիս պահված բառը, որ ակնթարթորեն էր գուշակվում: Զգացվում է որ ինքնուրույն մարդ է, զգացվում է, որ տարբերվող է շրջապատից՝ դրական առումով: Համ էլ երևի թե հրաշալի տանտիկին է:


*Վարպետ*
Սկզբից չգիտեի որ ինքն է: Մտածում էի, որ ինչ-որ մեկի ընկերն է, երեխեքի հետ եկել է: Հենց իմացա Վարպետն է, ջանս ցեց ընկավ, ուզում էի շուտ ավելի մոտիկից ճանաչել: Չուշացավ այդ պահը: Շուտ մերվող, բոլորին իր նկատմամբ դրական տրամադրող, ասող խոսող, ուրախ, քեֆչի մարդ է: Բայց էս ամեն ինչի հետևում շատ խորը մարդ է, ամեն ինչից գիտակ, հրաշալի ճաշակի տեր, վերլուծական մտածողությամբ: Նախաձեռնող մարդ է, կարծում եմ, որ միասին կաշխատենք մի լավ պրոյեկտի վրա ու շատ արդյունավետ: Ունակ է լսել դիմացինին, եթե անգամ դիմացինն էշություններ դուրս տա  :LOL:  Հետաքրքրվող մարդ է, անընդհատ նոր բաներ, գիտելիքներ է ուզում քաղի: Ընկերասեր է:

----------


## Երկնային

_ivy

Այվույ… 
Շատ խաղաղ կերպար… նստել էի կողքը ու նենց հանգստություն էր իրենից փչում, որ էլ չասած… հա, նենց հավեսին հումոր ունի, մի տեսակ չարաճճիական… 
լիքը ուսումնասիրել եմ, ի՞նչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ  
հայացքը բարի ու շատ խելացի ա, մեկ էլ մտածում էի, որ իրեն ուզում եմ անպայման էլի հանդիպել, ձգողական բան կա իր մեջ. անկեղծությունն ա, որ խաղացված չլինելու դեպքում ինձ ձգում ա դեպի էդ մարդը… 

լավն ես…_

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Եթե ուզենան, ու քո արդար ձեռքով խմբագրելուց հետո միայն (կարդացողը կմտածի` տեսնես էս տղեն ինչեր ա գրած եղել)


Պահանջում եմ հրապարակի  :Goblin: 

Կգրեմ մենակ Ռիպայի ու Ուստի մասին, միայն նրանք էին ՆՈՐ ՄԱՐԴ  :LOL: 

Ռիպան հենց սկզբից երբ տեղ հասնաք ու սկսեց Կիտայի հետ սեղան գցելու սուրբ արարողությամբ զբաղվել միանգամից զարմացա, չէ իրոք չէի սպասում հետո տենց շատ չենք շփվել բայց խարույկի շուրջ էլ առավոտյան էլ զգացում էի մի տեսակ բարություն կա մեջը որ լույսի պես ճառագում ա ու ամենակարևորը ինքը դեմ չի կիսվելու իր դրական եներգիայով շրջապատի հատ, ոբշմ հեչ չէիր ասի որ համալսարանցի ա, ոնցոր իսկական պոլիտեխնիկցի լիներ  :LOL: 

Ուստը նույն ինքը Վարպետ Նույն ինքը Կոբա նույն ինքը Սովա  :LOL: 

Նախ ասեմ Վարպը Վերջն, երբ եկավ մետրո երիտասարդական ու ներկայացավ որպես Վարպետ, միանգամից մտածեցի «վախ իմ արև, ես էլ գիտեի երեխա յա, որովհետև տռավիան ա խաղում», թե խի տենց մտածեցի ես էլ չգիտեմ :Dntknw: , նույն տռավիանից ես էլ եմ խաղում  :LOL: : Երեկոյան մի պահ հիասթափեցրեց երբ գիտառը չկարողացավ նվագել :Beee:  ու ըստ իսա անկապ պատճառաբանություններ բերեց «կամեռտոնը տունն եմ թողել, Հիտլեռը տեղում չի պադեզդը կեղտոտ ա», ոբշմ …
Բայց առավոտը վերջն էր երբ, ես ինքը Փիլոն ու Բգոն սկսեցինք քննարկել գիշերվա կատարվածը, որը ավելի էինք ծաղկացնում ամեն մի նոր արթնացածին վերապատմելուց, հետո էլ մի փոքրիկ հոգեբանական սենանս անցկացրեց, կարճ ասած իրա համար էլ նույնը կասեմ ինչ ասեցի Ռիպայի մասին վերջին նախադասույթունում…
Հ.Գ. Արա էս համալսարանցի ընկերներս գնալով շատանում են …  :Think:

----------


## Janita Hero

> , ոբշմ հեչ չէիր ասի որ համալսարանցի ա, ոնցոր իսկական պոլիտեխնիկցի լիներ 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Արա էս համալսարանցի ընկերներս գնալով շատանում են …


Նոր բա որ իմ հետ հանդիպես :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  կափսոսաս քո անհիմն բռնարարքների համար  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> *Առաջին հանդիպումը Dayana–ի հետ կամ իմ ու Արմինչիկի Մյունխենյան արկածները*
> 
> Էսօր  Dayana-ն կամ մեր Արմինչիկը եկել էր Մյունխեն: Դեռ վաղուց որոշել էինք, որ անպայման հանդիպելու ենք ու շատ սպասում էի էսօրվան: Թռիչքային ուշացումների պատճառով, երբ տեղ հասավ Մյունխեն, ուներ միայն 45 րոպե մինչև Ավստրիա գնալը: Ու էդ 45 րոպեն պիտի իրար հետ անցկացնեինք: 
> Ինձ լուրջ ու խելոք աղջկա տեսքի բերեցի, մազերս հավաքեցի ու գերմանական ճշտությամբ հայտնվեցի պայմանավորված տեղում՝ ինքս ինձ խոստանալով, որ շշմած ու ցնդած բաներ չեմ անելու, ինձ լուրջ եմ պահելու, ամեն լուսանշանի մոտ էլ խելոք սպասելու եմ կանաչ լույսին, ինչպես վայել է իսկական գերմանացուն: 
> Հանդիպեցինք, Արմինչիկը շատ քնքուշ ու բարի աղջկա տպավորություն թողեց, միանգամից հավանեցի իրեն: Միայն թե ահագին քնկոտ էր ու բժժած՝ ձգձգված ճամփորդության պատճառով: Ոտքով գնացինք կենտրոնական հրապարակ, ու ճանապահին ես էս կիսաքուն էրեխուն պատմում էի Մյունխենի մասին իմ իմացած ու չիամացած բաները, հետն էլ շատ գոհ էի ինձնից, որ առանց ճամփան կորցնելու, ինչն ինձ հետ հազվադեպ է պատահում, ոտքով տարա իրեն հրապարակ: Էնտեղ Անմինչիկը գնահատեց մեր պաղպաղակի ախմախ համը ու հուշանվերների թանկությունը, որից հետո պետք է արդեն հետ գնայինք, որ ինքը չուշանար իր ավտոբուսից:
> Նայեցի ժամացույցին ու հասկացա, որ ոտքով արդեն չենք հասցնի, ու ոչ էլ ուզում էի՝ վախենալով, որ էս անգամ ճամփան չեմ գտնի, խայտառակ կլինեմ: Խայտառակ չլինելու համար մտանք մետրո, որտեղ ես, ինձնից գոհ բացատրելով, թե ինչը ոնց է, տարա Արմինչիկին ու նստեեցրեցի սխալ մետրո: Սխալը նկատեցի հաջորդ կայարանին, որը չգիտես ինչու մեր տուն տանող ճամփի վրա էր, դե հա, միշտ էդպես եմ տուն նում, էդպես էլ մեխանիկորեն նստել էի... Փոխեցինք գնացքը, Արմինչիկն էլ ինձ մխիթարեց, թե իր հետ էլ է պատահում... Հասանք իր կայարանը, արդեն ահագին ուշանում էինք: Էդ անտեր կայարանն էլ մի գետնանցում ունի, որը ձգվում է հինգ փողոցների երկայնքով, հիմա պետք էր կողմնորոշվել, թե որ կողմից դուրս գալ: Ու տեղ ես քաշվա... Սկսեցինք էսկողմ-էնկողմ գնալ, սրան նրան հարցնել, բայց էդպես էլ չէի կարողանում կողմնորոշվել, թե որտեղ ենք ու ոնց դուրս գանք: Ժամն էլ ժամից անցնում էր: Արդեն վազում էին գատնացումի տակ, ավելի ճիշտ՝ ես վազում էի,  խեղճ Արմինչիկն էլ՝ հետևիցս: Էլ ինչ լուրջ ու խելոք կերպար... Մի տասնհինգ րոպե սաղ մետրոն ոտի տակ ենք տվել, ու վազելուց էլ չէի մոռանում հանգստացնել իրեն, որ ոչինչ, կմնա ինձ մոտ մինչև հուլիս, մինչև իր աշխատակիցները նորից գան Մյունխեն, իրեն հետ տանեն: Արմինչիկի քնկոտությունից բան չէր մնացել, հո չէր վազու՜մ՝ ինքն էլ չիմանալով, թե ուր: Մի պահ հետևիցս ծիծաղելով գոռաց. «Դրա համար ես շշմած մկնիկ, հա՞»: Հա... համաձայնեցի ես, էլ ինչ թաքցնեի: Ի վերջո մի տեղից դուրս եկանք, ու դա իհարկե երեք փողոց այն կողմ էր: Էլի սկսեցինք վազել. էլ ո՞վ էր նայում՝ կանաչ լույս, կարմիր. հայավարի առաջ էին քշում մեքենաների վրայով... Մի կերպ գտանք էդ գրողի տարած Գյոթեշտրասեն: Ավտոբուսն արդեն սպասում էր, լավ է՝ չէր գնացել, ես ինձ դա չէի ների... Վերջում գրկեցինք իրար, ու երկուսս էլ էնքան ջերմ ժպտացինք, որ ես հասկացա՝ հավես էր:  Մի տեսակ հարազատացանք մեր մետրոյական արկածի ընթացքում: Հուլիսին նորից կհանդիպենք, համոզված եմ` Արմինչիկն էս անգամ իր հետ քարտեզ կբերի. բա իմ վրա ո՞ր խելոքը հույս կդնի:


ոնց եմ կարոտել էս օրվան  :Love:  մայիսի 28, կայնքիս լավագույն մայիսի 28-ը  :Love:  շոգ Մյունխեն, երկու վազվզող հայուհի, պաղպաղակից լրիվ "շիրայոտ" ձեռքեր ... էլի եմ գալու, ու էս անգամ մի քիչ ավելի երկար ժամանակով ենք կորելու...  :Love: 

Հ.Գ. Էս անգամ ոչ մի ինքնաթիռում շշմեցնող դեղեր, ոչ մի վատ զգալ ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Lilushik* - Մի սուսիկ-փուսիկ ակումբցի է, որի մասին շատերը չգիտեն: Ես հաճախ եմ տեսել նրան Ակումբում տարբեր գրառումներ կարդալիս, շա՜տ հազվադեպ արձագանքելիս: 
Մի խոսքով, երեկ շատ պատահաբար ծանոթացա նրա հետ:
Գնացել էինք Աշտարակի ձոր, մեկ էլ Արուսը (Լիկը, որը նույնպես շատ ակտիվ չէ), իմանալով, որ Լիլիթը ժուռնալիստիկայի ֆակուլտետում է սովորում, հարցրեց. «Պառավյան Լուսինեին գիտե՞ս: Միշտ կեպկայով է»: Ես էդ պահին քնած էի, վեր թռա քնից, ասացի. «Վա՜յ, ես էլ նրան գիտեմ»: Մեկ էլ էս Լիլիթը. «Հա՛, Ակումբից գիտես, չէ՞»: Պարզվեց՝ Lilushik-ն է: Իսկ հիմա առաջին տպավորությունս. նա ինձ շա՜տ դուր եկավ, ափսոս որ քիչ է գրառումներ անում: Հա՛, մեկ էլ լավ մաֆիա է խաղում: Իհարկե, գուցե մյուսները դա որպես վատ խաղ որակեն, բայց էն, որ բազմակողմանի մտածելակերպ ունի, որ համարձակվում է ձևավորված ընդհանուր կարծիքին դեմ գնալ, ի տարբերություն մյուսների, մտածել, շատ դուրս եկավ:  :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

_Սկսեցինք… 

Elmo, Վազգենին հենց էդպիսին էլ պատկերացնում էի… հումորով, ասող-խոսող, հավեսով տղա…  Դեռ չէի տեսել, բայց էնքան էր դուրս եկել, լավ սմայլեր էր դնում, դե դա էլ իմ թուլությունն ա…  տենց էն Վանականի ու սատանիկների սմայլիկից մի այլ կարգի աչքս մտավ, մտածեցի` դեմք ա…  Ռեալում լրիվ համապատասխանում էր իր վիրտուալ կերպարին 

Annushka, Անուշը շատ դուրս եկավ, հավեսով աղջիկ ա, ինքը շատ նրբանկատ հումորը ունի… Ակումբում առաջ շատ ուշարություն չէի դարձնում, հիմնականում էն էր, որ Սամվելի քույրիկն էր, էսօր գրավեց… 
իրականում ոնց Ներսեսին ու Շուշանին առանձին չեմ պատկերացնում, այդպես էլ երևի Անուշն ու Վազգենը, շատ են իրար սազում ընդհանրապես` արտաքնապես ու խառնվածքով… լավն եք  

Economist-ը հեռու էր նստած, չենք շփվել, միայն հեռվից հեռու ժպիտներ փոխանակեցինք, բարի ժպիտ ունի, հուսով եմ հետագայում ավելի լավ կճանաչեմ… 

Վարպետ 
Իզուր չէր էլի, որ տենց սիրում էի Վարպետ Ձաձային… չնայած հաճախ իմ «նյա»-երով իրա ներվերի վրա ազդում եմ, բայց դա սիրելուց ա Դեռ պիցցայանոց չմտած աչքովս ընկավ, մենակ նստած էր, մտքումս ասեցի «ուխ-ուխ, եկավ, հազիվ կծանոթանանք»… տենց էկանք ներս, հավեսով ժպտաց  Երվանդի հետ խոսում-խոսում էին, իմ ուղեղի բանը չէր, բայց լսում էի ճարահատյալ, որովհետև մնացածի խոսացածը ավելի հեռու էր իմ խելքից…  Մեկ էլ պահի տակ իր երեխաներից էր ինչ-որ բան պատմում, պապայական ձևով էլի, նենց հավես էր…  Դեռ իրեն չհանդիպած ասել եմ, որ պոտենցյալ «մերոնքական» ա, ու չեմ սխալվել… շատ շուտ մերվող, շփվող, հումորով Ձյա դուրս եկավ….Վա ջան, նենց հավեսին կերպար ես, ավելի սիրեցի… ու վերջում հատուկ քո համար` նյա-նյա~ _

----------


## Վարպետ

Ես էլ չալարեմ` մի երկու բան գրեմ :Smile: 

*Elmo.* Կարգին տղա, որը առաջինը կարողացավ ինձ` լամեռիս, մարդավարի բացատրել, թե ինչու Հայաստանում լավ ինտերնետ չի կարող լինել  :LOL:  Շատ հավես ա իր հետ, նենց տպավորություն էր, որ մենք դեռ քուչից, մանուկ հասակից իրար հետ ընկերություն ենք արել, ու Երոյի ասած` ուղղակի վաղուց իրար չենք տեսել: Ես զգում եմ, որ էս առումով շատ եմ կրկնվելու, բայց երեւի դա *Ակումբի* ամենասիրուն հատկություններից է` մարդկանց միավորել էն աստիճան, որ հանդիպելիս որեւէ դիսկոմֆորտ` առաջին անգամ հանդիպելու, չզգան: Ասեմ, որ Վազգենը ռեալում շատ ավելի սմայլիկոտ ա, քան իր գրառումներում, եթե նկատել եք :Smile:  Իրա հետ հավեսով կխմեմ :Smile:  *Annushka*-ն էլ դե զաթի ոնց որ իր համար ստեղծված լինի :Smile:  Էն որ ասում ա` որ ասում եմ ես, Արուսն էլ հետս ա, իսկը էդ պահն ա :Smile: 
*
Artgeo.* Արթուրի ֆոտոները տեսել էի ու համարյա սենց էլ պատկերացնում էի, բայց չգիտեմ ինչու` ավելի ագրեսիվ :Jpit:  Նույնիսկ, երբ իմացա. որ լինելու ա հանդիպմանը, նախապես տրամադրված է, որ մի լավ բազար վոկզալ սարքեմ Ռուս-վրաց-օսեթական խնդրի շուրջ ակումբային վիճաբանությունների թեմայով: Բայց հենց Արթուրին տեսա, փուքսս անմիջապես թողեց, ու հասկացա, որ էս բարի հայացքով, հանգիստ, համեստ ու իրեն առաջին հայացքից սիրել տվող մարդու հանդեպ ի սկզբանե սխալ կարծիք եմ ունեցել, ու խղճի խայթ զգացի :Smile:  Ու ինքը չաղ չի, ինչպես ինքն ա պնդում!  :Jpit:  Չաղը ես եմ, ինքը հավես թմբլո ա :Jpit:  Ահավոր հաճելի ա իրան ճանաչելը:

*Երկնային.* Սխալ կլինի Նյուտիկի մասին տպավորությունը անվանել առաջին, որովհետեւ մի հազար տարի ա օնլայն գիտեմ :Smile:  Նկարներին էլ էնքան էի նայել, որ սնայպերսկի պրիցելով Ազատության հրապարակի հանրահավքում կգտնեի մեկից-մեկ :Smile:  Նենց որ չերկարացնեմ, ինքը իմ համով մռութներից մեկն ա :Smile:  Որ մի քիչ էլ քիչ խոսա չէ~... Պահ-պահ-պա~հ  :Jpit: 

*Բյուրակն.* Հին նիկով գրեցի, էս նորը տենց էլ անգիր չեմ կարողանում հիշել :Jpit:  Բյուրին էլ որ տեսա, էլի ոնց որ հազար տարվա ծանոթս լիներ (Էս ինչ շատ եմ կրկնվում), բայց նենց տպավորություն էր, որ մենք իրար աչքերի մեջ չենք կարողանում նայել, երեւի էդ հազար տարվա ծանոթության մեջտեղները մի օր կռվել ենք, բայց չենք հիշում :Jpit:  Բյուրի մասին կարծիք "Իմ վերեւի մարդու" մեջ արդեն հայտնել եմ, բայց ավելացնեմ, որ եթե ինքը ամեն ինչին վերաբերվի նույնքան թեթեւ ու ժպտերես, որքան ինքն է, շատ ավելի հեշտ կապրի ապագայում :Smile:  

Մնացածի հետ, կարելի է ասել, չեմ շփվել, կներեք, ապագայում :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Վարպետին արդեն երկու անգամ տեսնում եմ, բայց չեմ հաջողացնում շփվել...

Բայց իմ մոտ էնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ Վարպետին հազար տարի է ճանաչում եմ (իրականում 3 տարի եմ ճանաչում online ռեժիմով)

Ավելի մոտիկից կծանոթանանք, նոր տպավորություններս կգրեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

_Kuk 

Արթուրը շատ տարբեր էր իր վիրտուալ կերպարից… միշտ համոզված էի, որ շուտ բռնկվող մեկն է լինելու, դրա փոխարեն բավականին հավասարակշռված ու հանգիստ էր, ու դա շատ լավ է: Հա, միանգամից ինչ-որ դրական բան զգացի իր ժպիտից, համեստ ու բարի ժպիտ ունի…  բացի այդ, հավեսով, ասող-խոսող տղայա, դուրս եկավ…_

----------


## Ծով

> _Kuk 
> 
> Արթուրը շատ տարբեր էր իր վիրտուալ կերպարից… միշտ համոզված էի, որ շուտ բռնկվող մեկն է լինելու, դրա փոխարեն բավականին հավասարակշռված ու հանգիստ էր, ու դա շատ լավ է: Հա, միանգամից ինչ-որ դրական բան զգացի իր ժպիտից, համեստ ու բարի ժպիտ ունի…  բացի այդ, հավեսով, ասող-խոսող տղայա, դուրս եկավ…_



Կուկին ե՞րբ տեսար :LOL:

----------


## Երկնային

> Կուկին ե՞րբ տեսար


_էդ մի բանն էլ որ չիմանաս, ի՞նչ կլինի…_

----------


## Տատ

> Մնացածի հետ, կարելի է ասել, չեմ շփվել, կներեք, ապագայում
> 
> ------
> Վարպետին արդեն երկու անգամ տեսնում եմ, բայց չեմ հաջողացնում շփվել...


Վարպետ,  տետ-ա-տետի կարիք եմ զգում, որ հաստատ շփվենք :Cool:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Նկատել եմ, որ շատ մարդիկ իրենց դիմակով (կեղծ) կերպարն են ներկայացնում Ակումբում, իսկ Ակումբից դուրս լրիվ ուրիշ մարդիկ են, բայց պարզվում է, որ *Հայկօ*յի վիրտուալ կերպարը իր իրականից գրեթե ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում....  Էլի նույն սուր հումորն է, խելացիությունն ու բազմիմացությունը, շատ հետաքրքիր ու հաճելի զրուցակից է, ում հետ կարելի է տարբեր թեմաներից ժամերով խոսել, խմել, ծխել ու չհոգնել....  :Hands Up:

----------


## Երկնային

_Hydrology

Տաթևիկ 
շատ համեստ աչոն դուրս եկավ… հանգիստ… աչքերը մի տեսակ երջանիկ փայլում են անընդհատմ երևի իսկապես հոգու արտացոլանքն ա…  Քիչ էր խոսում, բայց երբ խոսում էր, շատ հետաքրքիր ու դիպուկ մտքեր էր արտաայտում, միանգամից զգացվում ա, որ շատ խելացի ա… բարի ժպիտ ունի, հանգստացնող… 
իրոք, շատ հաճելի էր, հիշում եմ քեզ ու ժպտում… դրական ես…_

----------


## Երկնային

_Հայկօ…

Դե բռնվի…  
արտաքինի մասին մի երկու բան եմ ասելու  սիմպատիչնի տղայա, համ էլ ժպտալուց թշին փոսիկ ա լինում, հաճելի ժպիտ ունի… կոկիկ ա հագնվում…
Անցանք առաջ… շատ լուրջ ա մի տեսակ ու քչախոս  բայց երբ խոսում էր, դիպուկ էր ու խելացի…  մեկ էլ մի բան նկատեցի, չգիտեմ ինչքանով ա համապատասխանում իրականությանը, թե չէ, բայց իր մեջ «պեդանտիչնի» ինչ-որ բան նկատեցի, կարծում եմ բավականին բծախնիր ա, ու իրեն չգիտես ինչու խիստ ու պահանջկոտ դասախոս պատկերացրեցի… 

Ընդհանուրով դուրս եկավ, լավ տղայա…_

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ակումբում շատ հաճելի է: Ակումբից դուրս էլ ավելի: Առաջին անգամ, որ Չուկին տես (սրա մասին չեմ պատմել  :Tongue: )…
Ուրեմն սենց: Առաջին անգամ, որ Չուկին տեսա՝ շա՜տ հեռվից էր գալիս: Բոլոր ակումբի մյուս անդամները, որոնք ներկա էին հանդիպմանը գոռում էին «Չո՜ւկ, Չո՜ւկ…», ոմանք էլ «Չո՜ւկս» կամ «Չուկի՜կս»: 
Որ տեսա, սկզբում փոքր էր երևում: Դե ես էլ, մտքումս ասացի, որ մոտիկանա երևի կմեծանա էլի: Բայց տենց էլ փոքր մնաց, չնայած դրան, որ մոտիկացել էր արդեն: Բարևեցինք ծանոթացանք: (ես արդեն գիտեի, որ ակումբի Տերն է): Խոսացինք: Վատ մարդ չէր: Ծառայության մեջ էր՝ խելոք-մելոք: Իրա համար Չուկ էր:
Ամբողջ ակումբը Չուկին սիրում էր: Հետո ակումբի անդամների քանակը, որ շատացավ՝ սիրողներն էլ էին շատանում: Բայց դե էդքան շատ չէր կարողանում բոլորին հասցներ պատասխան սեր ցույց տար: Սկսեց օգտագործել սադոմազոխիստական մեթոդը: Մոդերատորների հետ շփվելիս մազոխիստ էր լինում, ակումբի մյուս անդամների նկատմամբ սադիստ՝ աջ ու ձախ ինֆրեկշն տալիս, արգելափակումներից գերագույն հաճույք ստանում: Մենակ մի բան չեմ հասկանում: Ախր ինքը մաթեմատիկայից պետք ա, որ լավ լինի, տրամաբանությունն ուժեղ ա: Ի՞նչ ա անելու, երբ ակումբում մնան միայն մոդերատորները: Խեխճին ինչքա՞ն պիտի տանջեն: 
Է՜հ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ըշտե*
Մականունն այնպիսին է, որ անմիջապես աչքի է զարնում: Հիշում եմ՝ հայերենի բաժնում էր շատ հայտնվում, բայց գրառումները չէին տպավորվել. երևի չէի կարդացել:
Երբ ծանոթացա նրա հետ, առաջին տպավորությունս՝ խելացի է, երկրորդը՝ համեստ է, երրորդը՝ գիտակ է, չորրորդը՝ հաճելի զրուցակից է, հինգերորդը՝ ամաչկոտ է: Մի խոսքով, շատ ուրախ էի նրա հետ ծանոթանալու համար: Հուսով եմ՝ նորից տեսնվելու առիթներ կունենանք ու երկար կզրուցենք մեզ հետաքրքրող թեմաների շուրջ:

----------


## Enigmatic

անկեղծ ասած իմ հանդիպումը ակումբի երեխեքի հետ անսպասելի ստացվեց,ես հանդիպեցի նախքան գրանցվելը ակումբում :Smile: շատ լավ տպավորություն ստեղծվեց մոտս միանգամից դրա համար էլ որոշեցի գրանցվել,Երվանդը ծանոթացրեց,դե Արուսին ու Ծովին միանգամից մինչ էտ շատ հավանեցի հա ու Կուկին,իսկ հետո ընդհանուր որ տեսա միանգամից Չուկին շատ հավանեցի շատ անմիջական հավեսով տղայա :Blush: ու ելի միքանի հոգի լավն էին բայց սկի անունները չեմ հիշում ոչմեկի կներեք :Blush:  :Smile: տենց ելի էլ չեմ տեսել դրանից հետո :Sad:

----------


## Երվանդ

> անկեղծ ասած իմ հանդիպումը ակումբի երեխեքի հետ անսպասելի ստացվեց,ես հանդիպեցի նախքան գրանցվելը ակումբումշատ լավ տպավորություն ստեղծվեց մոտս միանգամից դրա համար էլ որոշեցի գրանցվել,Երվանդը ծանոթացրեց,դե Արուսին ու Ծովին միանգամից մինչ էտ շատ հավանեցի հա ու Կուկին,իսկ հետո ընդհանուր որ տեսա միանգամից Չուկին շատ հավանեցի շատ անմիջական հավեսով տղայաու ելի միքանի հոգի լավն էին բայց սկի անունները չեմ հիշում ոչմեկի կներեքտենց ելի էլ չեմ տեսել դրանից հետո


Հա եսել Enigmatic-ին շատ հավանեցի առաջին հայացքից հենց, բայց դե առաջին հայացքի նկարը փաստորեն իրանը չէր հետո պարզվեց :LOL: , իսկ հիմա էլ չասեմ էլի ինչքաաաան շատ եմ հավանում :Love:  :Love:

----------


## ivy

Մի բան եմ ուզում պատմել, չգիտեմ՝ ճիշտ թեմայում եմ, թե չէ:

Մոտ տասը տարի առաջ՝ Փարիզ-Մյունխեն թռիչքի ժամանակ, ինքնաթիռում մի հետաքրքիր ծանոթություն ունեցա, ու էդ դեպքը շատ հստակ դրոշմվեց հիշողությանս մեջ: 
Հետո պիտի ինձ ու ինձ մտածեի, որ եթե Տրիբունի կերպարը իրականում պատկերացնեի, հենց էդ կողքիս նստած ուղևորը կլիներ: 
Ու ես սենց տարիներ շարունակ էդ միքտը հետս տանում էի, որ Տրիբունը էն ինքնաթիռի տղամարդն էր: 

Հիմա նայում եմ նկարները ու հասկանում, որ ինքնաթիռային բոլոր ֆանտազիաներս սրանով ավարտվում են  :Jpit: 

Լավն եք  :Kiss:

----------

boooooooom (29.11.2019), Cassiopeia (29.11.2019), Chuk (29.11.2019), Freeman (30.11.2019), Յոհաննես (29.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի հինգ հոգու էլ տեսնեմ ակումբից,էլ էս թեմայում գրառում չեմ կարա անեմ 
> Տրիբուն֊դե ոչ մեկի համար նորություն չի,որ Տրիբունի համար ցնդլմիշ եմ լինում ու իրա ակումբի կերպարը դախազ դզումա,մի քանի տարիա ուզում էի իրան տեսնեի ու վերջը տեսա։Բանը,հենց Տրիբունին տեսա լոմկեն կոխեց ու սաղ օրը տենց լոմկի մեջ մնացի ու չեմ ջոգում խի


Ջոգի՞ր, որ ես քեզանից սիրուն եմ։  :Wink:

----------

Freeman (30.11.2019), Varzor (30.11.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ջոգի՞ր, որ ես քեզանից սիրուն եմ։


Սիրունը չգիտեմ,բայց հաստատ ավելի սեքսի ես  :Love: 
Հ.Գ Ժող իրականում նորմալ է,որ առաջին տպավորությունը սենց անորոշ է լինում,պրիտոմ էս մարդկանց երեսը մի կես ժամ եմ տեսել։Հիմա արդեն երեկվա հանդիպումից մենակ դրական տպավորություններսա մնացել ու շատ ուրախ եմ,որ վերջը Տրիբուն և Վիշապ պապիկներին տեսա  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.11.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Վաու, էս ինչ լավ դեմքեր են բոլորը, խարիզմատիկ, չնայած որ շատերին չեմ ճանաչում։ Չճանաչածներիցս մենակ Տրիբունին գլխի ընկա. ցնցված եմ՝ մարդ էլ էսքան նման լինի իր վիրտուալ կերպարին  :Shok:  Ես որ ճիշտ էդպես էի պատկերացնում, մենակ մազերը մի քիչ ավելի բացոտ   :Smile: 

Ես էլ դեմ չէի լինի, որ ներկայանային, Չուկից, Վիշապից (իր հաճելի կնոջից), Հայկօյից, Երվանդից, Վերա & Աթեիստից բացի  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Մի երկու շաբաթ հետո որ լիներ էս հանդիպումը, ես էլ կարող ա ներկա լինեի  :Blush:

----------

CactuSoul (30.11.2019), Cassiopeia (29.11.2019)

----------


## boooooooom

> ...Ես որ ճիշտ էդպես էի պատկերացնում, մենակ մազերը մի քիչ ավելի բացոտ


Էլ դրանից բաց էլ ու՞ր))) էնքան բաց ա, որ թափանցիկ ա լրիվ։ 
Ես Չուկի կողքի տղու կողքինն եմ(դեպի ներքև))))

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Էլ դրանից բաց էլ ու՞ր))) էնքան բաց ա, որ թափանցիկ ա լրիվ։ 
> Ես Չուկի կողքի տղու կողքինն եմ(դեպի ներքև))))


Ուրախ եմ ։) Մտածում էի՝ Վարզորն ա Չուկի կողքինը։
Սպասի, Տրիբունը թևերը քշտած տղան չի՞։ Նկարում մազերը սև են  :Xeloq:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Էլ դրանից բաց էլ ու՞ր))) էնքան բաց ա, որ թափանցիկ ա լրիվ։ 
> Ես Չուկի կողքի տղու կողքինն եմ(դեպի ներքև))))


Վայ, սխալ կարդացի։ Փաստորեն քեզ էլ էի ճիշտ գուշակել ։)

----------


## boooooooom

> Ուրախ եմ ։) Մտածում էի՝ Վարզորն ա Չուկի կողքինը։
> Սպասի, Տրիբունը թևերը քշտած տղան չի՞։ Նկարում մազերը սև են


Ես էլ եմ ուրախ։ 
Չէ, Վարզորը ամենաներքևի նկարում ա "երևում" միայն։
Իսկ Տրիբունը, չեմ կարա ասեմ որ մեկն ա, չունեմ "թույլտվություն"))։

----------

Varzor (30.11.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ես էլ եմ ուրախ։ 
> Չէ, Վարզորը ամենաներքևի նկարում ա "երևում" միայն։


Բա Չուկի կողքինն ո՞վ ա։

----------


## boooooooom

> Բա Չուկի կողքինն ո՞վ ա։


Չեմ հիշում, խմած էի))

----------

Varzor (30.11.2019)

----------


## ivy

> Բա Չուկի կողքինն ո՞վ ա։


Պիտի որ Տրիբունը լինի:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Չեմ հիշում, խմած էի))


Սպասի, կարող ա՞ ես մոլորության մեջ եմ, հենց նա էլ Տրիբունն ա  :Unsure:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Պիտի որ Տրիբունը լինի:


Լու՞րջ  :LOL:  Ես արդեն Տրիբունին ուրիշի մեջ եմ տեսել, ու հիմա էլ դժվար հետ համոզվեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Լու՞րջ  Ես արդեն Տրիբունին ուրիշի մեջ եմ տեսել, ու հիմա էլ դժվար հետ համոզվեմ


Դե ես էլ էի ուրիշի մեջ տեսել՝ դեռ 10 տարի առաջ, բայց փաստերը մեր համոզմունքների դեմ են խոսում  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.11.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Դե ես էլ էի ուրիշի մեջ տեսել՝ դեռ 10 տարի առաջ, բայց փաստերը մեր համոզմունքների դեմ են խոսում


Հա, բայց  ի տարբերություն քեզ, ես հրաժարվում եմ հրաժարվել իմ ֆանտազիաներից !  :LOL:

----------


## boooooooom

> Բա Չուկի կողքինն ո՞վ ա։


Յոհաննեսի ավատարին նայելով,  ոնց որ ինքն ա Չուկի կողքը))))

----------

Varzor (30.11.2019), Բարեկամ (29.11.2019)

----------


## Adam

Բոլորդ շատ լավն եք, բայց ես եկել եմ հատուկ իմանալու որ մեկն ա Տրիբունը:  :Jpit: 

էս վերջին 15 տարվա գերագույն առեխծվածը վերջը կբացահայտվի՞ թե չէ …ճճ

----------

Աթեիստ (29.11.2019)

----------


## boooooooom

> Բոլորդ շատ լավն եք, բայց ես եկել եմ հատուկ իմանալու որ մեկն ա Տրիբունը:


Բոլորս ոչ միայն լավն ենք, այլ սաղ գործերը կիսատ թողել ու նույն հարցի պատասխանը իմանալու համար մարդա 200$ մուտքի փող ենք մուծել, որ թողեն ներս։ Հիմա եկել եք ձրի ուզում եք իմանաք)))

----------

Adam (29.11.2019), Cassiopeia (29.11.2019), Smokie (03.12.2019), Varzor (30.11.2019), Աթեիստ (29.11.2019), Բարեկամ (29.11.2019), Ուլուանա (29.11.2019), Տրիբուն (29.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Էս ինչ խառն եք )))

----------


## Գաղթական

Տրիբունը լավ էլ համապատասխանում ա իր վիրտուալ կերպարին՝ կայֆարիկ ու խարիզմատիկ:

Իսկ Վիշապը՝ չէի սխալվել, որ բարի ու արդարամիտ ա երևում:
Յանի ինչ էր իրանից դավոլնի ջղային-ջղային նկարներ գցում ))

Մնացածին էլի էի տեսել:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.11.2019)

----------


## Adam

Տրիբունն ըստ իս ճաղատն ա (էն մի տեսակ խարիզմատիկ ճաղատը էլի…) Չուկի կողքի… էն որ կիսաժպտացող badass վիճակի մեջ ա: Զգացվում ա, որ հենց էդ պահին ինչ-որ տրիբունական պատմություններ ա պատմում ու տրիբունական հումորն էլ աչքերից կաթում ա: Պ.Ս. Տրիբուն ձյա, բայց հեչ ձյաձ չես: Քեզ մինիմում մի 50-անց էի պատկերացնում բայց աչքիս 40 էլ չկաս : ռեսպեկտ :Ճ

----------

Աթեիստ (29.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

@Բարեկամ ու @ivy , որ արագ ձեր ֆանտազիաներով կիսվեք ստեղ, մարդա առանձին մեծ նկար կուղարկեմ  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (30.11.2019), Աթեիստ (29.11.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> @Բարեկամ ու @ivy , որ արագ ձեր ֆանտազիաներով կիսվեք ստեղ, մարդա առանձին մեծ նկար կուղարկեմ


Էլ խի՞ նկար,գյոզալական վիդեոչաթը թողաց

----------

Varzor (30.11.2019), Աթեիստ (29.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս ինչ խառն եք )))


Հա, ես էլ շատ ուրախ եմ, որ վերջապես Հակոբի հետ ծանոթացա։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հա, ես էլ շատ ուրախ եմ, որ վերջապես Հակոբի հետ ծանոթացա։


Թե մտքիդ կար ինձ էլ խառնելու՝ կրկին փորձիր ))

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Իսկ ես Տրիբունին մոտավորապես տենց էլ պատկերացնում էի  :Smile:  Պարզապես ոչ ճաղատ։ Շեկ մազերով։

----------


## ivy

> @Բարեկամ ու @ivy , որ արագ ձեր ֆանտազիաներով կիսվեք ստեղ, մարդա առանձին մեծ նկար կուղարկեմ


Ես իմով կիսվել եմ  :Tongue: 
Մեծ նկար չեմ ուզում, դու իմ ֆանտազիաներից արդեն դուրս ես  :Jpit:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> @Բարեկամ ու @ivy , որ արագ ձեր ֆանտազիաներով կիսվեք ստեղ, մարդա առանձին մեծ նկար կուղարկեմ


Ես դեռ չեմ հաշտվում   :Cray:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Իսկ ես Տրիբունին մոտավորապես տենց էլ պատկերացնում էի  Պարզապես ոչ ճաղատ։ Շեկ մազերով։


Էդ շեկը վայթե իր ավատարի գույնից բոլորիս մոտ ասոցացվել  :Jpit:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մի բան եմ ուզում պատմել, չգիտեմ՝ ճիշտ թեմայում եմ, թե չէ:
> 
> Մոտ տասը տարի առաջ՝ Փարիզ-Մյունխեն թռիչքի ժամանակ, ինքնաթիռում մի հետաքրքիր ծանոթություն ունեցա, ու էդ դեպքը շատ հստակ դրոշմվեց հիշողությանս մեջ: 
> Հետո պիտի ինձ ու ինձ մտածեի, որ եթե Տրիբունի կերպարը իրականում պատկերացնեի, հենց էդ կողքիս նստած ուղևորը կլիներ: 
> Ու ես սենց տարիներ շարունակ էդ միքտը հետս տանում էի, որ Տրիբունը էն ինքնաթիռի տղամարդն էր: 
> 
> Հիմա նայում եմ նկարները ու հասկանում, որ ինքնաթիռային բոլոր ֆանտազիաներս սրանով ավարտվում են


Better you than me  :Smile: 


Հ․Գ․
Իսկ ես Տրիբունի նկարն էլ էի վաղուցվանից տեսել, դիսսերտացիան էլ  :Tongue:

----------

ivy (29.11.2019)

----------


## ivy

> Better you than me 
> 
> 
> Հ․Գ․
> Իսկ ես Տրիբունի նկարն էլ էի վաղուցվանից տեսել, դիսսերտացիան էլ


Դե երանի քեզ, իսկ ես սենց անտեղյակության ու սին ֆանտազիաների գրկում ապրում էի:
Բայց հիմա ավելի շատ ուզեցի հանդիպել Տրիբունի հետ. փաստորեն մենք ծանոթ չենք, ոնց ինձ թվում էր  :Jpit: 

Նոր նկատեցի, որ «ինքնաթիռային ֆանտազիաներս» պատմելիս լրիվ սխալ թռիչք եմ գրել. ֆրեյդյան վրիպակ էր:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Յոհաննեսի ավատարին նայելով,  ոնց որ ինքն ա Չուկի կողքը))))


Փաստորեն Տրիբունը միշտ իր role model֊ն ա եղել։

----------

boooooooom (29.11.2019), Ծլնգ (29.11.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

> Ջոգի՞ր, որ ես քեզանից սիրուն եմ։


 Անվերնոն ա սիրուն։ Էն որ ամեն անգամ տեսնելուց, ոնց որ առաջին անգամ՝ բոյին բուսաթին մեռնեմ վիճակ ա։) Բա ֆուդբոլ խաղալուց որ տեսնեք։ 

 Իսկ վաբշե, քանի որ անհամեստությունը մոդա ա, ամենասիրունը ես եմ։

----------

Adam (29.11.2019), CactuSoul (30.11.2019), ivy (29.11.2019), Varzor (30.11.2019), Աթեիստ (29.11.2019), Անվերնագիր (29.11.2019), Յոհաննես (29.11.2019), Տրիբուն (29.11.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

> Better you than me 
> 
> 
> Հ․Գ․
> Իսկ ես Տրիբունի նկարն էլ էի վաղուցվանից տեսել, դիսսերտացիան էլ


Քեզ բա ե՞րբ ենք տեսնելու ։))

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Անվերնոն ա սիրուն։ Էն որ ամեն անգամ տեսնելուց, ոնց որ առաջին անգամ՝ բոյին բուսաթին մեռնեմ վիճակ ա։) Բա ֆուդբոլ խաղալուց որ տեսնեք։ 
> 
> *Իսկ վաբշե, քանի որ անհամեստությունը մոդա ա, ամենասիրունը ես եմ*։


Աչքիս նկարներս քցելու վախտերնա  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (30.11.2019), ivy (29.11.2019), LisBeth (29.11.2019), Աթեիստ (29.11.2019), Բարեկամ (29.11.2019)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Էդ շեկը վայթե իր ավատարի գույնից բոլորիս մոտ ասոցացվել


Չէ, ես ուրիշ պատճառով էի տենց մտածում։ Ստեղ չեմ գրի, թե ինչու։ Գեղեցիկ չէ մարդուն տենց մանրակրկիթ քննարկել հանրային ֆորումում, երբ ինքն այդ մասին չէր խնդրել։ Եթե հետաքրքիր է, քեզ անձնական նամակով կգրեմ։

----------


## LisBeth

Ժող լավն եք սաղդ էլ։ 

Վիշապին կուզեի տեսնեմ, մի քիչ մայրենի լեզվով խորատա անեինք։)

----------

Վիշապ (30.11.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Անվերնոն ա սիրուն։ Էն որ ամեն անգամ տեսնելուց, ոնց որ առաջին անգամ՝ բոյին բուսաթին մեռնեմ վիճակ ա։) Բա ֆուդբոլ խաղալուց որ տեսնեք։ 
> 
>  Իսկ վաբշե, քանի որ անհամեստությունը մոդա ա, ամենասիրունը ես եմ։


 Էսօր առեղծվածների բացահայտման օր ա։ Նկար կդնե՞ս։

----------


## LisBeth

> Աչքիս նկարներս քցելու վախտերնա


Ով ուզում ա նկար քցի, փաստը անփոփոխ ա մնում ։))

----------

Աթեիստ (29.11.2019)

----------


## ivy

> Էսօր առեղծվածների բացահայտման օր ա։ Նկար կդնե՞ս։


Նկարն ինչ, իրեն լայվ ա պետք տեսնել. ես մի անգամ էն Յոհանի ասած վիդեոչաթից եմ հետը արել  :Blush:

----------

LisBeth (29.11.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

> Էսօր առեղծվածների բացահայտման օր ա։ Նկար կդնե՞ս։


Չէ, չեմ դնի։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Չէ, ես ուրիշ պատճառով էի տենց մտածում։ Ստեղ չեմ գրի, թե ինչու։ Գեղեցիկ չէ մարդուն տենց մանրակրկիթ քննարկել հանրային ֆորումում, երբ ինքն այդ մասին չէր խնդրել։ Եթե հետաքրքիր է, քեզ անձնական նամակով կգրեմ։


Ճիշտն ասած՝ հետաքրքիր չի։ Չեմ կարծում Տրիբունին արտաքնապես հանրային քննարկում ենք, ուղղակի նշվեց, որ ոմանք շեկ էին կարծում, ես էլ մտածեցի ու  հասկացա ինչի էի կոնկրետ ես շեկ կարծում. Ավատարի շիկավուն երանգները ազդել էին ենթագիտակցությանս վրա։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Նկարն ինչ, իրեն լայվ ա պետք տեսնել. ես մի անգամ էն Յոհանի ասած վիդեոչաթից եմ հետը արել


Դե հայտարարություն եղավ, հաստատումը սպասվում էր ։)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Բայց տենց էլ չիմացանք Վիշապի կողքի թևերը քշտած տղան ով էր։

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Նկարն ինչ, իրեն լայվ ա պետք տեսնել. ես մի անգամ էն Յոհանի ասած վիդեոչաթից եմ հետը արել


Վիդեոչաթը իրանք անեն,Յոհանի անունը դուրս գա  :Think:

----------

ivy (29.11.2019), Varzor (30.11.2019), Ծլնգ (29.11.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Բայց տենց էլ չիմացանք Վիշապի կողքի թևերը քշտած տղան ով էր։


Freeman-ը

----------

Բարեկամ (29.11.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Քեզ բա ե՞րբ ենք տեսնելու ։))


ինձ չեն տեսնում, ինձ լսում են, մեկ-մեկ էլ ինձնով խոսում են, բայց դա արդեն վաղուց էր ու սուտ, մանավանդ էս վիդեոչաթերի դարում  :LOL:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ճիշտն ասած՝ հետաքրքիր չի։ Չեմ կարծում Տրիբունին արտաքնապես հանրային քննարկում ենք, ուղղակի նշվեց, որ ոմանք շեկ էին կարծում, ես էլ մտածեցի ու  հասկացա ինչի էի կոնկրետ ես շեկ կարծում. Ավատարի շիկավուն երանգները ազդել էին ենթագիտակցությանս վրա։


Ավելի լավ, որ հետաքրքիր չէ։ Հա, չենք քննարկում, բայց եթե ես մանրանայի, արդեն քննարկել կստացվեր։
Ի միջի այլոց, բավական հետաքրքիր է՝ տարիներ շարունակ մարդուն վիրտուալ ճանաչել, ու դրա հիման վրա պատկերացնել արտաքինը։ Ու հետո համեմատել իրականության հետ։
Ուրախ եմ, որ Տրիբունի դեպքում ամեն դեպքում շատ հեռու չէր պատկերացրածիցս։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ավելի լավ, որ հետաքրքիր չէ։ Հա, չենք քննարկում, բայց եթե ես մանրանայի, արդեն քննարկել կստացվեր։
> Ի միջի այլոց, բավական հետաքրքիր է՝ տարիներ շարունակ մարդուն վիրտուալ ճանաչել, ու դրա հիման վրա պատկերացնել արտաքինը։ Ու հետո համեմատել իրականության հետ։
> Ուրախ եմ, որ Տրիբունի դեպքում ամեն դեպքում շատ հեռու չէր պատկերացրածիցս։


Իսկ ես Տրիբունին ճիշտ ֆրիմենի նման էի փաստորեն պատկերացնում, մենակ՝ շատեն։ Դժվար ա բայց ապապատկերացնելը    :Jpit:

----------


## LisBeth

> ինձ չեն տեսնում, ինձ լսում են, մեկ-մեկ էլ ինձնով խոսում են, բայց դա արդեն վաղուց էր ու սուտ, մանավանդ էս վիդեոչափերի դարում


 Դերի՞ մեջ ես ։) Լսելն էլ հոյակապ ա հնչում, խոսելն էլ, բայց ափսոս որ քեզ համար ամեն ինչ սուտ ա ու վաղուց։)

----------

Ծլնգ (29.11.2019)

----------


## Adam

> Անվերնոն ա սիրուն։ Էն որ ամեն անգամ տեսնելուց, ոնց որ առաջին անգամ՝ բոյին բուսաթին մեռնեմ վիճակ ա։) Բա ֆուդբոլ խաղալուց որ տեսնեք։ 
> 
>  Իսկ վաբշե, քանի որ անհամեստությունը մոդա ա, ամենասիրունը ես եմ։


 Անվերնագիրը ահավոր սիրուն տղա ա:  :Smile:

----------

LisBeth (29.11.2019), Յոհաննես (29.11.2019)

----------


## Adam

Թոփ 3 

Արամ
Անվերնագիր 
Հայկօ

 :Blush:  :Ճ

----------

Աթեիստ (29.11.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Թոփ 3
Լիլիում  :Love: 
Լիլիում  :Love: 
Լիլիում  :Love:

----------


## Գաղթական

Սենց չեղավ:
Արդեն առանց Խուան թոփեր են կազմվում...

----------

Յոհաննես (29.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էլ խի՞ նկար,գյոզալական վիդեոչաթը թողաց


Հլա տես, որ համեստություն ա անում՝ չնշելով, թե կոնկրետ որ վիդեոչաթի հետ ա..

----------

Յոհաննես (29.11.2019)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես տարիներ առաջ մի տեղ մի նկար էի տեսել, որում, ըստ գրվածի, Չուկն ու Տրիբունն էին միասին (հրապարակային տեղ չէր նկարը դրված): Հիշում եմ, որ ահագին զարմացել էի Տրիբունին տեսնելիս, որովհետև հեչ իմ պատկերացրածին նման չէր, ու հետաքրքիր ա, որ դրանից հետո էլ, մեկ ա, էլի միշտ իմ պատկերացրածին եմ մնացել, էն տեսածս նկարը ոնց որ հեչ լիներ, բայց էսօրվա նկարներում, փաստորեն, լրիվ հենց իմ պատկերացրած Տրիբունն ա  :Shok: : Բան չեմ հասկանում. բա էն ու՞մ նկարն էր էն ժամանակ տեսածս... 

Համենայնդեպս, էս նկարներին նայելիս լրիվ Տրիբունն ա. ես կասեի`դեմքի արտահայտությունը ճշգրտությամբ համապատասխանում ա տրիբունական գրառումներին  :Jpit: : 

Վիշապին իր դրած նկարներից գիտեի, նկարում ճանաչեցի: Մենակ Վարզորը տենց էլ չիմացա` որ մեկն էր:  :Think:

----------

boooooooom (29.11.2019), Յոհաննես (29.11.2019)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Իսկ Freeman-ի կողքի աղջիկն ո՞վ ա, ակումբցի՞ ա:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ես տարիներ առաջ մի տեղ մի նկար էի տեսել, որում, ըստ գրվածի, Չուկն ու Տրիբունն էին միասին (հրապարակային տեղ չէր նկարը դրված): Հիշում եմ, որ ահագին զարմացել էի Տրիբունին տեսնելիս, որովհետև հեչ իմ պատկերացրածին նման չէր, ու հետաքրքիր ա, որ դրանից հետո էլ, մեկ ա, էլի միշտ իմ պատկերացրածին եմ մնացել, էն տեսածս նկարը ոնց որ հեչ լիներ, բայց էսօրվա նկարներում, փաստորեն, լրիվ հենց իմ պատկերացրած Տրիբունն ա : Բան չեմ հասկանում. բա էն ու՞մ նկարն էր էն ժամանակ տեսածս... 
> 
> Համենայնդեպս, էս նկարներին նայելիս լրիվ Տրիբունն ա. ես կասեի`դեմքի արտահայտությունը ճշգրտությամբ համապատասխանում ա տրիբունական գրառումներին : 
> 
> Վիշապին իր դրած նկարներից գիտեի, նկարում ճանաչեցի: Մենակ Վարզորը տենց էլ չիմացա` որ մեկն էր:


Գարեջրի աշտարակը իրա դեմքը փակելա  :LOL: 
Իսկ Տրիբունի նկարը Չուկի հետ ես էլ էի տեսել ու Տրիբունի մասով լրիվ նույն պատկերը իմ մոտ էր,երևի դրանից լոմկեն խփեց ։Դ

----------

Varzor (30.11.2019), Ուլուանա (29.11.2019)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Գարեջրի աշտարակը իրա դեմքը փակելա 
> Իսկ Տրիբունի նկարը Չուկի հետ ես էլ էի տեսել ու Տրիբունի մասով լրիվ նույն պատկերը իմ մոտ էր,երևի դրանից լոմկեն խփեց ։Դ


Աչքիս` դա մտածված քայլ ա եղել` մեզ մոլորության մեջ գցելու` Տրիբունի իրական տեսքը գաղտնի պահելու համար  :Beee: :

----------

Յոհաննես (29.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հ․Գ․
> Իսկ ես Տրիբունի նկարն էլ էի վաղուցվանից տեսել, դիսսերտացիան էլ


Մեղա, մեղա, դիսերտացիա՞ս ինչիդ էր պետք։ Իմ ձեռը որ հիմա տան իմ դիսերտացիան, ես ինձ երկուսից հանած կնշանակեմ։  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (30.11.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մեղա, մեղա, դիսերտացիա՞ս ինչիդ էր պետք։ Իմ ձեռը որ հիմա տան իմ դիսերտացիան, ես ինձ երկուսից հանած կնշանակեմ։


ես նկարիդ էլ երկուսից բարձր չէի դնի  :LOL:  դե համեմատակ էլի․․․ սենց սեքսիների հետ բա հանրային բացահայտվո՞ւմ են, այ ընկեր  :LOL:  մի կողմից Հայկօ, մյուս կողմից Յոհան ու Անվերնո, դեմդ էլ՝ Ֆրիման ու պարոն ու տիկին Վիշապ․․․

----------

Գաղթական (29.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> ես նկարիդ էլ երկուսից բարձր չէի դնի


Շատ սուր լեզու ունի է, էս անխիղճը
ՃՃՃ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ես նկարիդ էլ երկուսից բարձր չէի դնի  դե համեմատակ էլի․․․ սենց սեքսիների հետ բա հանրային բացահայտվո՞ւմ են, այ ընկեր  մի կողմից Հայկօ, մյուս կողմից Յոհան ու Անվերնո, դեմդ էլ՝ Ֆրիման ու պարոն ու տիկին Վիշապ․․․


Դե ինձ խաբեցին տարան։ Ես գիտեի մենակ Չուկն ա լինելու, դե Չուկի ֆոնի վրա վսյո տակի սեքսի եմ։ Ասեցի մի երկու-երեք նկար կանեմ կանգնած-նստած-պառկած, ու բոլոր կասեն օօօօօ ․․․․ էն էլ, քաքի համը հելավ։ Յանի քիչ էին, վերջում էլ էն թոփ մոդել Հայկօ-ն էկավ, ու ես քիչ էր մնում ինձ խմելուն տայի։

----------

Adam (29.11.2019), boooooooom (30.11.2019), Cassiopeia (29.11.2019), Chuk (29.11.2019), Elmo (11.12.2019), John (30.11.2019), Varzor (30.11.2019), Աթեիստ (29.11.2019), Բարեկամ (29.11.2019), Գաղթական (29.11.2019), Ծլնգ (29.11.2019), Յոհաննես (29.11.2019)

----------


## Adam

Տրիբունը ինչ-որ մի տեսակ կինեմատոգրաֆիկ խարիզմ ունի մեջը: Հետաքրքիր կլիներ նկարել իրան:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.11.2019), Յոհաննես (29.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շատ սուր լեզու ունի է, էս անխիղճը
> ՃՃՃ


Դե սենց դուխով խոսում ա, քանի որ իրո բեջուռա կերպարը դեռ չենք բացահայտել։  :LOL:

----------

ivy (29.11.2019), Varzor (30.11.2019), Գաղթական (29.11.2019), Ծլնգ (29.11.2019), Յոհաննես (29.11.2019)

----------


## boooooooom

> ես նկարիդ էլ երկուսից բարձր չէի դնի  դե համեմատակ էլի․․․ սենց սեքսիների հետ բա հանրային բացահայտվո՞ւմ են, այ ընկեր  մի կողմից Հայկօ, մյուս կողմից Յոհան ու Անվերնո, դեմդ էլ՝ Ֆրիման ու պարոն ու տիկին Վիշապ․․․


Ինչ, դնեմ համակերպվե՞մ ցուցակից դուրս կարգավիճակին։ Լավ, մխիթարվեմ, որ հետս լիքը մարդ մնաց "սեքսի ցուցակից" դուրս։ Գնանք իրար գրկենք լացենք((((

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ամփոփելով ասեմ, որ բոլորը շատ լավն են, լուրջ։ Ես մեկ-մեկ զարմանում եմ, թե ոնց ա էսքան լավ մարդ մի տեղ հավաքվել։ 

Յոհանն ու Անվերնոն, շատ կարգին ու պարկեշ երիտասարդներ են երևում՝․ կարգին տղերք են։ 

Բումը, էն բարությունն ու մարդկայնությունը թափում ա էտ մարդու վրայից։ Համ էլ մի տեսակ սուբյեկտիվ սիմպատիա կա իրա նկատմամբ, քանի որ մորական պապս էլ ա ոսկերիչ եղել, ու ասում են շատ լավը։

Վարզորին ես ալյա իրա ավատար կարծում էի նուդնի պետական ծառայող ա, կաստում-գալստուկով, բայց չէ, կռւտոյ, հավեսին տղայա։ 

Ֆրիմենի հետ շատ հպանցիկ զրուցեցինք, բայց էլի շաաատ հավես ու պարկեշտ մարդու տպավորություն թողեց։ Հետի աղջիկը, տենց էլ չիմաա ով էր, բայց հավես դեմք էր։ 

Դե Վերա-Արտակ զույգը, ինձ թվում ա Ակումբի սիրտն են ու խիղճը, չհաշված Արտակի ուտելու պրոբլեմները  :LOL:  

Վոբշեմ, սենց էլի ․․․

----------

Adam (29.11.2019), boooooooom (29.11.2019), CactuSoul (30.11.2019), Cassiopeia (29.11.2019), ivy (29.11.2019), Varzor (30.11.2019), Աթեիստ (29.11.2019), Բարեկամ (29.11.2019), Գաղթական (29.11.2019), Ծլնգ (29.11.2019), Հայկօ (29.11.2019), Յոհաննես (29.11.2019), Շինարար (30.11.2019), Ուլուանա (29.11.2019), Վիշապ (30.11.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ինչ, դնեմ համակերպվե՞մ ցուցակից դուրս կարգավիճակին։ Լավ, մխիթարվեմ, որ հետս լիքը մարդ մնաց "սեքսի ցուցակից" դուրս։ Գնանք իրար գրկենք լացենք((((


դե ես մեղք չունեմ, որ պոֆիգիստներով նույն կողմն ենք բոլորդ նստել  :LOL:  բայց կատակը մի կողմ, երկարոտ մազերով մի տեսակ սեքսի Ֆորշանման տեսք ես ստացել  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (29.11.2019)

----------


## ivy

Տրիբունը շատ սեքսի ա ու ավելի ջահել, քան պատկերացնում էի։

----------

Աթեիստ (29.11.2019), Բարեկամ (29.11.2019), Հայկօ (29.11.2019), Տրիբուն (06.01.2020)

----------


## boooooooom

> դե ես մեղք չունեմ, որ պոֆիգիստներով նույն կողմն ենք բոլորդ նստել  բայց կատակը մի կողմ, երկարոտ մազերով մի տեսակ սեքսի Ֆորշանման տեսք ես ստացել


Էն որ դու քեզ Ակվամեն կամ Ջոկեր ես զգում, վեկալում ու  խխճահարությունից դրդված Ֆորշում քցում են մի կողմ։ Աշխատել ա պետք իմիջի վրա։
Շնորհակալություն կոմպլիմենտի համար, շատ շոյված եմ բլին։  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Cassiopeia (29.11.2019), ivy (29.11.2019), Smokie (03.12.2019), Varzor (30.11.2019), Աթեիստ (29.11.2019), Բարեկամ (04.12.2019), Գաղթական (29.11.2019), Ծլնգ (29.11.2019), Տրիբուն (29.11.2019)

----------


## Adam

Բում ջան, սաղ քաշն ա անում, եղբայր: Քաշը մարդուն մինիմում 10 տարով մեծացնում ա ու սեքսից քցում ( :LOL: ) : Ոնց որ ես օրինակ էս վերջին 7 ամիսը նորից 9 կիլո հելել եմ ու տառապանքների մեջ եմ: 
Թե չէ՝ իմիջդ լավ էլ իմիջ ա: Քաշ ա պետք քցել  :Jpit:

----------

boooooooom (29.11.2019)

----------


## boooooooom

> Բում ջան, սաղ քաշն ա անում, եղբայր: Քաշը մարդուն մինիմում 10 տարով մեծացնում ա ու սեքսից քցում () : Ոնց որ ես օրինակ էս վերջին 7 ամիսը նորից 9 կիլո հելել եմ ու տառապանքների մեջ եմ: 
> Թե չէ՝ իմիջդ լավ էլ իմիջ ա: Քաշ ա պետք քցել


Այ, ինչը ճիշտ ա, հո չեմ կարա հակառակվեմ։ Աշխատում եմ իրականում, ու տարիքի հետ քաշ ավելացնելը խաղ ու պար ա դառնում, իսկ այ մի 5 կիլո քցելը չիրականացող երազանք ա դարձել (չնայած ամառները ահագին մոտենում եմ իմ երազած 68 կիլոյին)
Հա, ինչ էի ասում, ներողություն եմ խնդրում ու նախապես շնորհակալություն  եմ հայտնում էն մոդերատորին, որ էս մի տոննա օֆթոփը կմաքրի էս թեմայից։

----------

Adam (29.11.2019), Աթեիստ (30.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

@Ուլուանա
 @Յոհաննես

Էդ ի՞նչ նկար եք տեսել իմ ու Տրիբունի  :Shok:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> @Ուլուանա
>  @Յոհաննես
> 
> Էդ ի՞նչ նկար եք տեսել իմ ու Տրիբունի


Եթե հիշողությունս ինձ չի դավաճանում Վեռան էր ցույց տվել

----------


## Ուլուանա

> @Ուլուանա
>  @Յոհաննես
> 
> Էդ ի՞նչ նկար եք տեսել իմ ու Տրիբունի


Քեզ առանձին կգրեմ  :Jpit: :

----------


## Շինարար

Էս ակումբի հանդիպումների էդ ա լավը որ էնքան դրական էներգիա ա մարդ ստանում` օրերով հետը մնում ա դեռ մի բան էլ սփռվում ակումբի տարբեր թեմաներով: Սաղդ էլ լավն եք: Չուկին, Արտակին, Վերային, Հայկին, Տրիբունին երևի տեսել եմ իրականում, չնայած հիմա արդեն երազ ու ֆանտազիա ա թվում: Մյուսներիդ էլ հույս ունենամ մի օր կտեսնեմ:  Ադամը նկարում չկար բայց իմ հիշելով իրան էլ եմ տեսել: Տաշիր պիցայում կարծեմ: Ինչ-որ հանդիպում էր որին չէի մասնակցում բայց ինչ-որ հպանցիկ ներկայացել էի: Արամին էլ եմ տեսել Ամերիկյան համալսարանի դեմը:

----------

Adam (30.11.2019), CactuSoul (30.11.2019), ivy (30.11.2019), Աթեիստ (30.11.2019), Ծլնգ (30.11.2019), Հայկօ (30.11.2019), Յոհաննես (30.11.2019), Տրիբուն (01.12.2019)

----------


## Adam

> Է’ Ինչ-որ հանդիպում էր որին չէի մասնակցում բայց ինչ-որ հպանցիկ ներկայացել էի:


 wow , ինչ լավ էլ հիշեցիր …  :Smile:  .. 2009 թիվ, դեկտեմբեր ամիս: Ավատարը նոր էր դուրս եկել: Պիցցայախառը քննարկում էինք  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

Պատկերացնում եմ, Եզոպոսը հիպոթետիկորեն Ակումբի անդամ լիներ ու իր այլանդակ արտաքինով գար ու հետներս գարեջուր խմեր, ապա ինչ մի ծաղրուծանակի կենթարկվեր խեղճ մարդը  (հաշվի առնելով էս թեմայում արտաքինային քննարկումների հակումները) ։Ճ
Ասեմ ձեզ, մինչև հանդիպումն էլ իմ պատկերացումները խիստ դրական էին բոլորիդ մասին, ու ոնց որ պատկերացնում էի, բոլորը նույնն էին, ու հրաշալի էր, ու շատ շնորհակալություն հրավերի ու հաճելի ժամանցի համար իմ ու կնոջս կողմից։ 
Մենակ Երվանդն ու Վարզորը շատ էին ծխում ու դահլիճը ծուխ էր, ու առհասարակ ամբողջ Հայաստանը իր քաղաքներով ու գյուղերով ծխի մեջ կորած է հենց հիմա։ Ու ինչքան Երևանին մոտ, էդքան՝ խայտառակ (Էրեկ գնացինք Ալավերդիով, Ստեփանավանով ֆռռացինք եկանք, ինձ թվում է՝ Դելին ու Շանհայը ղալաթ են արել)։ Սրանից շատ ավելի թեթև վիճակ լինում է Կալիֆորնիայում սեզոնային հրդեհների պատճառով, ու էդ ժամանակ նահանգում մէ տագնապ, մե աժիոտաժ՝ «տներից հնարավորինս քիչ դուրս եկեք, դիմակներ հագեք, օդորակիչ օգտագործեք, ջուր խմեք» վիճակներ․․․
Իսկ Հայաստանում ոշշշշմիբան, սաղ ոնց որ թե սաղ են, ուրախ, կամ կիսաուրախ, մենակ քթերս ա այլանդակ լցվում, ու թոքերս հազացնում է, ու ոնց որ մենակ ինձ մոտ ա սենց, աչքիս փափկասուն եմ դառել ։Ճ 
Դե հասկանալի է, որ աթարը կարճաժամկետ ամենաձեռնտու վառելիքն է, հետաքրքիր է, երկարաժամկետ ո՞նց ա նայվում, ինչքա՞ն փող ա ծախսվում առողջական վնասների վրա։
Ինչևէ, մեծ հաճույքով էլի կշփվենք բոլորիդ հետ, եթե առիթներ լինեն, հարգանքներս։

----------

boooooooom (30.11.2019), Cassiopeia (30.11.2019), Chuk (30.11.2019), ivy (30.11.2019), John (30.11.2019), Varzor (30.11.2019), Աթեիստ (30.11.2019), Ծլնգ (30.11.2019), Հայկօ (30.11.2019), Յոհաննես (30.11.2019), Շինարար (30.11.2019), Ուլուանա (30.11.2019), Տրիբուն (30.11.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ժող լավն եք սաղդ էլ։ 
> 
> Վիշապին կուզեի տեսնեմ, մի քիչ մայրենի լեզվով խորատա անեինք։)


Հորի հուր ի՞ս օր։

----------


## Varzor

> ....
> Մենակ Երվանդն ու Վարզորը շատ էին ծխում ու դահլիճը ծուխ էր
> ...


Էհ, ափսոս ուշ ասեցին, որ ծուխը խանգարում է` դրանից հետո էլ չեմ ծխել:
Մյուս հանդիպմանն անպայման հաշվի կառնեմ, կարող դրա խաթեր նույնիսկ ծխելը թողնեմ  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (01.12.2019), CactuSoul (01.12.2019), Cassiopeia (01.12.2019), Աթեիստ (30.11.2019), Յոհաննես (01.12.2019), Ուլուանա (02.12.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

> Էհ, ափսոս ուշ ասեցին, որ ծուխը խանգարում է` դրանից հետո էլ չեմ ծխել:
> Մյուս հանդիպմանն անպայման հաշվի կառնեմ, կարող դրա խաթեր նույնիսկ ծխելը թողնեմ


Դու չգիտեմ ոնց, բայց Երվանդին չեմ կարա պատկերացնեմ առանց ծխելու երկու րոպե անընդմեջ։ Ոնց որ մեկով մյուսը կպցնի ։Ճ ու ինքը նախօրոք ասում ա որ՝ ես պտի ծխեմ, կապ չունի դուք ինչ եք ուզում։

----------


## LisBeth

> Հորի հուր ի՞ս օր։


Մգա արդեն էգերիմ յէդ՝ խոպան  :Jpit:  

Ափսոսանքս էի հայտնում։

----------


## ivy

Մի բան բա՞ց եմ թողել, թե Վարզորը հանդիպման նկարներում չկար:

----------


## Freeman

> Մի բան բա՞ց եմ թողել, թե Վարզորը հանդիպման նկարներում չկար:


Վերջին նկարում էն պիվայի թերմոսով որ դեմքը փակ ա, ինքն ա ։դ

----------

ivy (01.12.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Վերջին նկարում էն պիվայի թերմոսով որ դեմքը փակ ա, ինքն ա ։դ


Լավ պրծա, ոչ մեկը չասեց "գարեջրի թերմոսնա"  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (02.12.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Մի բան բա՞ց եմ թողել, թե Վարզորը հանդիպման նկարներում չկար:


Սովորաբար չեմ լինում, եթե պատահաբար չեն նկարում: Էս անգամ էլ, ոնց որ պատահականի տակ եմ ընկել  :Smile: 
Մի տեսակ չեմ սիրում նկարվել` պատանեկության տարիներից մնացած սովորություն է:

----------

ivy (01.12.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էն որ դու քեզ Ակվամեն կամ Ջոկեր ես զգում, վեկալում ու  խխճահարությունից դրդված Ֆորշում քցում են մի կողմ։ Աշխատել ա պետք իմիջի վրա։
> Շնորհակալություն կոմպլիմենտի համար, շատ շոյված եմ բլին։


Ում համար ոնց․

----------

boooooooom (04.12.2019), Varzor (04.12.2019), Անվերնագիր (04.12.2019), Յոհաննես (04.12.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ում համար ոնց․


Էսի Ակվամենն ա, թե՞ Ջոկերն ա։ Թե․․․․ Ֆո՞րշն ա։

----------


## boooooooom

> Էսի Ակվամենն ա, թե՞ Ջոկերն ա։ Թե․․․․ Ֆո՞րշն ա։


Ֆորշը սրան տենա չիշիկ կանի տակը))) Համենայն դեպս սա ինձ ավելի հոգեհարազատ ա))

----------

Տրիբուն (04.12.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ֆորշը սրան տենա չիշիկ կանի տակը))) Համենայն դեպս սա ինձ ավելի հոգեհարազատ ա))


Խի՞ չուժոյ ես  :LOL:

----------


## boooooooom

> Խի՞ չուժոյ ես


Նայած ինչքան հեռվից ես նայում. շատ հեռվից որ նայես՝ սվոյ եմ, ինչքան մոտենաս՝ անչափ չուժոյ եմ։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Նայած ինչքան հեռվից ես նայում. շատ հեռվից որ նայես՝ սվոյ եմ, ինչքան մոտենաս՝ անչափ չուժոյ եմ։


փաստորեն հակասությունների ֆարշ, բորշ, թու քու՝ Ֆորշ ես  :Tongue:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Խի՞ չուժոյ ես


Ապեր, սա Չուժոն չի, սա Խիշնիգն ա։ Չ

Չուժոն էս ա․ 


Սա ինձ ա հոգեհարազատ՝ քյաչալ գլխով։

----------

boooooooom (04.12.2019), Varzor (05.12.2019), Աթեիստ (04.12.2019), Յոհաննես (04.12.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ապեր, սա Չուժոն չի, սա Խիշնիգն ա։ Չ
> 
> Չուժոն էս ա․ 
> 
> 
> Սրա ինձ ա հոգեհարազատ՝ քյաչալ գլխով։


էսի լրիվ իմ տպավորությունն ա Տրիբունի մասին․․․ դե քանի ակումբցիների մասին տպավորություններից ենք էլի խոսում

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էսի լրիվ իմ տպավորությունն ա Տրիբունի մասին․․․ դե քանի ակումբցիների մասին տպավորություններից ենք էլի խոսում


Բլյա, բացատրություն եմ պահանջում !!!
 :LOL:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ապեր, սա Չուժոն չի, սա Խիշնիգն ա։ Չ
> 
> Չուժոն էս ա․ 
> 
> 
> Սա ինձ ա հոգեհարազատ՝ քյաչալ գլխով։


Փաստորեն դու ես չուժոյը  :LOL:

----------


## boooooooom

> փաստորեն հակասությունների ֆարշ, բորշ, թու քու՝ Ֆորշ ես


Приходит Армянская красная шапочка к бабушке, и говорит. 
-Бабуля, а почему у тебя такой большой нос?
-Слушай, на себя смотри а, тоже мне...

----------

Varzor (05.12.2019), Աթեիստ (04.12.2019), Տրիբուն (05.12.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ֆորշը սրան տենա չիշիկ կանի տակը)))


Եթե խմած չլինի՝ միգուցե, բայց խմած ժամանակ Վահանին դրանց ոհմակն էլ չի վախեցնի )))

----------

boooooooom (05.12.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> @Բարեկամ ու @ivy , որ արագ ձեր ֆանտազիաներով կիսվեք ստեղ, մարդա առանձին մեծ նկար կուղարկեմ



Քանի որ Էսօրվա թեման անկեղծությունն ա, տակիբիծ՝՝ ես կկիսվեմ իմ ֆանտազիաներով։

Տրիբունը միջահասակ,  խարիզմատիկ դեմք էր, անունը՝ Պերճ, գրկին երկարականջ սպանիել, որը մարդուց շատ չէր տարբերվում։ Ինքը մի ոչ մեծ, մերձավորաարևելյան երկրի հյուպատոսն էր և նրբաճաշակ կահույքի հմուտ գիտակ։
Հանդիպման ողջ ընթացքում ինձ ծվատում էին պղտոր կասկածները, որ դիմացինիս մականունը @Տրիբուն ա, էն էլ փաստորեն...  :Cray:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Քանի որ Էսօրվա թեման անկեղծությունն ա, տակիբիծ՝՝ ես կկիսվեմ իմ ֆանտազիաներով։
> 
> Տրիբունը միջահասակ,  խարիզմատիկ դեմք էր, անունը՝ Պերճ, գրկին երկարականջ սպանիել, որը մարդուց շատ չէր տարբերվում։ Ինքը մի ոչ մեծ, մերձավորաարևելյան երկրի հյուպատոսն էր և նրբաճաշակ կահույքի հմուտ գիտակ։
> Հանդիպման ողջ ընթացքում ինձ ծվատում էին պղտոր կասկածները, որ դիմացինիս մականունը @Տրիբուն ա, էն էլ փաստորեն...


Ես կարծում էի Տրիբունի իսկական անունը Գնել ա... պարզվում ա Պեռճիկ ա..

----------


## Վիշապ

Հայաստանից ցվրվելիս ճամփեքին հանդիպեցինք Լիզբեթին, ու ինքն էր՝ հաճելի ու հարազատ մեկը, ոնց որ բարեկամս լիներ, 
չգիտեմ նրանից է, որ մորս ծննդավայրի կողմերից էր, ու մշո բարբառով էր խոսում, թե դա կապ չունի։
Մեզ շեղեց մեր հիմնական տուրիստական ուղղությունից ու տարավ մի դեպրեսիվ քանդակներով լի այգի (գլուխգործոցներ կային, բան չասի), 
մի խոսքով, մոռացանք, թե էլի ինչի համար էինք քաղաք դուրս եկել, բայց ոչինչ, ջոկեցինք, որ խելքից դուրս շատ բաներ կան տեսնելու, 
ու պետք է մի քիչ երկար ժամանակով վերադառնալ  :Smile: 
Մի քիչ տխրեցի, որովհետև մի քիչ պատրանքային, ինքնամփոփ ու մարդկանցից խռովված թվաց, բայց կարող է դա էլ իր գրավչության, կամ ինքնանպաշտպանական էլեմենտներից էր ու առհասարակ մոտս ամրապնդվում է էն թեզը, որ ակումբը ինքնամփոփ (Բյուրակնը կասեր՝ ինտրովերտ) մարդկանց հավաքատեղին է։
Նկար կամ ավել ինֆորմացիա չուզեք, որովհետև Լիզը նկարվել չէր սիրում, չնայած իր հմայիչ արտաքինին  :Smile: 
Լիզ ջան պրիվետ, հուսով եմ՝ էլի կտեսնվենք։

----------

boooooooom (11.12.2019), CactuSoul (10.12.2019), Cassiopeia (10.12.2019), ivy (10.12.2019), LisBeth (11.12.2019), Peace (21.12.2019), Quyr Qery (11.12.2019), Skeptic (11.12.2019), Smokie (07.01.2020), Tiger29 (10.12.2019), Varzor (11.12.2019), Անվերնագիր (10.12.2019), Յոհաննես (10.12.2019), Նաիրուհի (11.12.2019), Տրիբուն (10.12.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես կարծում էի Տրիբունի իսկական անունը Գնել ա... պարզվում ա Պեռճիկ ա..


Մեֆ ջան, դու ճիշտ ես, ապեր, Պեռճիկ ա  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քանի որ Էսօրվա թեման անկեղծությունն ա, տակիբիծ՝՝ ես կկիսվեմ իմ ֆանտազիաներով։
> 
> Տրիբունը միջահասակ,  խարիզմատիկ դեմք էր, անունը՝ Պերճ, գրկին երկարականջ սպանիել, որը մարդուց շատ չէր տարբերվում։ Ինքը մի ոչ մեծ, մերձավորաարևելյան երկրի հյուպատոսն էր և նրբաճաշակ կահույքի հմուտ գիտակ։
> Հանդիպման ողջ ընթացքում ինձ ծվատում էին պղտոր կասկածները, որ դիմացինիս մականունը @Տրիբուն ա, էն էլ փաստորեն...


Մի բան հարցնեմ ․․․ էս թեմայի վերջին քննակումներում շատ կրկնվեց «խարիզմատիկ»-ը։ Ո՞նց եք մարդու նկարին նայելով էտ խարիզմայի պահը ջոկում։ Կարող ա ոչ մի խարիզմատիկ բան էլ չկա մեջը, դոդ գլոխի մեկն ա։

----------


## Freeman

> Մի բան հարցնեմ ․․․ էս թեմայի վերջին քննակումներում շատ կրկնվեց «խարիզմատիկ»-ը։ Ո՞նց եք մարդու նկարին նայելով էտ խարիզմայի պահը ջոկում։ Կարող ա ոչ մի խարիզմատիկ բան էլ չկա մեջը, դոդ գլոխի մեկն ա։


Իմ կարծիքով Պերճ անունը խարիզմայից մի քսան բալ հանում ա ։Դ

----------

Varzor (11.12.2019), Աթեիստ (11.12.2019), Հայկօ (11.12.2019), Ներսես_AM (11.12.2019), Տրիբուն (11.12.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

*Ժամանակին աբգոն արած մարդ*

  Ինչպես Սարոյանն ա ասում, մենք քիչ ենք, դրա համար մեր իրար հադիպելը իրադարձություն ա։ Իսկ մեր լեզվով խոսողները առավել քիչ են։ 

 Տատս մի հատ բառ ուներ, որ համ ամեն ինչ էր, համ ոչինչ միաժամանակ, ու ոչ մեկ չգիտեր իրականում ինչ ա նշանակում, բայց մեր հանդիպման ժամանակ մեջս խորին համոզում առաջացավ, որ Վիշապը գիտի, թե էդ բառն իրականում ինչ ա նշանակում, բայց էդպես էլ չասեց։ Ու պարզվեց նաև, որ տիրապետում ա լեզվի նրբություններին, ասենք գյուղից գյուղ տարբերությունը վռազ զգաց։ 
 Ես սկսեցի կասկածել, որ նա առնվազն մի հարյուր տարեկան կլինի, էդպիսի հմտության համար, ու քանի որ խոսքի մեջ հենց այդ թիվն էր շրջանառվում։ Բայց հանդարտ դեմքի վրա, մեկ ու մեջ պատանեկան ինչ որ մի բան էր անցնում, որ ասում էր՝ ես հաղթել եմ, ես առաջ եմ ժամանակից։ Հա․․․ ծիծաղի շատ նման էր։ Ու ես տարակուսանքի մեջ կորում էի  :Smile:  
 Մինչ ես մոլորեցնում էի մեզ, դեպրեսիվ այգի տանող ճանապարհին, նա մի քանի անգամ կրկնեց, որ կյանքը կարճ ա։ Ու դառը փորձ զգացվեց, կորուստների ցավ․․․ նրա մեջ։ Բայց այս մասին չխոսեցինք։ Չենք էլ խոսի։
  Երբ բաժանվում էինք, հոգատարություն զգացի, ջերմ էր։ Ու թեև փորձի խորը հետքերը նրանում դոզավորված ցինիզմ ու անտարբերություն էին առաջացրել (գուցե սա էլ մի պաշտպանական բան ա, կամ հմայքի մի մաս), էն ամենը, որ նման հանդիպումները իրադարձություն են սարքում, պահպանված էր։ Մինչ նոր իրադարձություններ, Վիշ, շատ հաճելի էր ձեզ հետ  :Wink:

----------

CactuSoul (12.12.2019), Cassiopeia (11.12.2019), Freeman (12.12.2019), ivy (12.12.2019), John (11.12.2019), Skeptic (12.12.2019), Smokie (07.01.2020), VisTolog (12.12.2019), Բարեկամ (04.08.2020), Հայկօ (12.12.2019), Յոհաննես (12.12.2019), Նաիրուհի (12.12.2019), Վիշապ (12.12.2019), Տրիբուն (12.12.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Իմ կարծիքով Պերճ անունը խարիզմայից մի քսան բալ հանում ա ։Դ


Շատ էլ նորմալ անուն ա  :Beee: 
Հետո՝ մարդն ա անունը գեղեցկացնում, ոչ հակառակը  :Tongue:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Մի բան հարցնեմ ․․․ էս թեմայի վերջին քննակումներում շատ կրկնվեց «խարիզմատիկ»-ը։ Ո՞նց եք մարդու նկարին նայելով էտ խարիզմայի պահը ջոկում։ Կարող ա ոչ մի խարիզմատիկ բան էլ չկա մեջը, դոդ գլոխի մեկն ա։


Մարդու նկարին նայելով՝ լիքը ուրիշ բաներ էլ կարող են ջոկվել, Տրիբուն ջան  :Wink:

----------


## Freeman

> Շատ էլ նորմալ անուն ա 
> Հետո՝ մարդն ա անունը գեղեցկացնում, ոչ հակառակը


Նորմալի համար բան չասեցի, բայց խարիզմատիկ անուն չի էլի ։դ

----------


## Գաղթական

> Նորմալի համար բան չասեցի, բայց խարիզմատիկ անուն չի էլի ։դ


Անվան խարիզմայի աստիճանը չգիտեմ, բայց յուրահատուկ ու հետաքրքիր անուն ա:

Պիտի պարտադիր Արմեն կամ Կարեն լինե՞ր ))

----------

Ուլուանա (12.12.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Նորմալի համար բան չասեցի, բայց խարիզմատիկ անուն չի էլի ։դ


Հմ, մի հատ խարիզմատիկ անուն կասե՞ս  :Think:

----------

Ուլուանա (12.12.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Մի Կոսովոյից ալբանացու հետ գործ էինք անում:
Ծանոթանալուց անկեղծ զարմացել էր:
Ասում ա՝ ո՞նց կարա տենց բան լինի, հայ ես ու անունդ Արթուր չի )))

----------

Varzor (12.12.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հմ, մի հատ խարիզմատիկ անուն կասե՞ս


Նապալյոն

----------

Freeman (12.12.2019), Varzor (12.12.2019), Շինարար (12.12.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Հետո՝ մարդն ա անունը գեղեցկացնում, ոչ հակառակը


Էդ քո ասածը սովորաբար լինում է մարդու հասուն տարիքում կամ մահվանից հետո  :LOL: 

Տրիբունի բերած օրինակը վկա

----------


## Ուլուանա

Օրինակ, Պերճ Զեյթունցյանի խարիզման կարո՞ղ ա պակասել ա նրանից, որ անունը Պերճ էր: 
Եթե զուտ «փախած» լինելն ա խնդիրը, ապա Տրիբունի անունը հաստատ Պերճից ավելի հաճախ չի հանդիպում: Եթե խնդիրն իմաստն ա, ապա Պերճը շատ էլ լավ իմաստ ունի: Հնչողությունն էլ վատը չի. բաղաձայնային տհաճ կուտակումներ չկան: Ուղղակի քիչ հանդիպող անուն ա: Ես որ ուրիշ «խնդիր» չեմ տեսնում էդ անվան հետ կապված: Հետաքրքիր կլիներ լսել, թե էն մարդիկ, որ համարում են էդ անունը խարիզմա նվազեցնող, ոնց են բացատրում դա: Լուրջ, հետաքրքիր ա: Կարո՞ղ ա «ճ» տառն եք տենց ծանր տանում  :Jpit: :

Հ.Գ. Ասեմ, որ Պերճ անունով ոչ մի մտերիմ, ազգական, նույնիսկ ծանոթ չունեմ ու երբևէ չեմ ունեցել: Նենց չի, էլի, որ անձնական ինչ-որ շահագրգռվածություն ունեմ էդ անունը պաշտպանելու  :Jpit: : Ուղղակի իսկապես հետաքրքիր ա, թե ինչի հիման վրա եք էդ անունը տենց խարիզմա կոտրող ընկալում:

----------

Բարեկամ (13.12.2019), Շինարար (12.12.2019)

----------


## Freeman

> Օրինակ, Պերճ Զեյթունցյանի խարիզման կարո՞ղ ա պակասել ա նրանից, որ անունը Պերճ էր: 
> Եթե զուտ «փախած» լինելն ա խնդիրը, ապա Տրիբունի անունը հաստատ Պերճից ավելի հաճախ չի հանդիպում: Եթե խնդիրն իմաստն ա, ապա Պերճը շատ էլ լավ իմաստ ունի: Հնչողությունն էլ վատը չի. բաղաձայնային տհաճ կուտակումներ չկան: Ուղղակի քիչ հանդիպող անուն ա: Ես որ ուրիշ «խնդիր» չեմ տեսնում էդ անվան հետ կապված: Հետաքրքիր կլիներ լսել, թե էն մարդիկ, որ համարում են էդ անունը խարիզմա նվազեցնող, ոնց են բացատրում դա: Լուրջ, հետաքրքիր ա: Կարո՞ղ ա «ճ» տառն եք տենց ծանր տանում :
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ասեմ, որ Պերճ անունով ոչ մի մտերիմ, ազգական, նույնիսկ ծանոթ չունեմ ու երբևէ չեմ ունեցել: Նենց չի, էլի, որ անձնական ինչ-որ շահագրգռվածություն ունեմ էդ անունը պաշտպանելու : Ուղղակի իսկապես հետաքրքիր ա, թե ինչի հիման վրա եք էդ անունը տենց խարիզմա կոտրող ընկալում:


Նու գիտական պատասխան չեմ կարա բերեմ, բայց բառեր կամ տառերի կուտակումներ կան, որ ինչ որ էմոցիա առաջացնում են։ Երբ ինչ որ աբստրակտ մարդու մասին իմանումես, որ անունը Պերճ ա, առաջին տպավորությունդ չի լինում էն, որ ինքը խարիզմատիկ ա։

Բնականաբար չեմ ասում, թե մարդու անունը բնավորության հետ կապ ունի, կամ Պերճ անունով մարդը չի կարա խարիզմատիկ լինի, ես հո ախմախ չեմ  :Jpit: 

Հազվադեպ հանիդպողն էլ կապ չունի էստեղ, զուտ հնչողության հարցն ա։ Տրիբունի անունն էլ լավ էլ կռուտոյ անուն ա, համարյա մականունի չափ  :Jpit:

----------

Quyr Qery (13.12.2019), Տրիբուն (12.12.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նու գիտական պատասխան չեմ կարա բերեմ, բայց բառեր կամ տառերի կուտակումներ կան, որ ինչ որ էմոցիա առաջացնում են։ Երբ ինչ որ աբստրակտ մարդու մասին իմանումես, որ անունը Պերճ ա, առաջին տպավորությունդ չի լինում էն, որ ինքը խարիզմատիկ ա։
> 
> Բնականաբար չեմ ասում, թե մարդու անունը բնավորության հետ կապ ունի, կամ Պերճ անունով մարդը չի կարա խարիզմատիկ լինի, ես հո ախմախ չեմ 
> 
> Հազվադեպ հանիդպողն էլ կապ չունի էստեղ, զուտ հնչողության հարցն ա։ Տրիբունի անունն էլ լավ էլ կռուտոյ անուն ա, համարյա մականունի չափ


Համաձայն եմ, կռուտոյի անունի պահով էլի ․․․ 

Իսկ Պերճ որ մեկին ասում են, առաջին հերթին աչքիս ախպար ատամնաբույժ ա գալիս  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (13.12.2019), Quyr Qery (13.12.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Էս ինչ մի ստերեոտիպային դեբատների մեջ եք։ Պերճ Պռոշյանը կարգին սեքսի հոպար ա, հլը վավաշոտ հայացքին նայեք։

----------

Quyr Qery (13.12.2019), Տրիբուն (13.12.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էս ինչ մի ստերեոտիպային դեբատների մեջ եք։ Պերճ Պռոշյանը կարգին սեքսի հոպար ա, հլը վավաշոտ հայացքին նայեք։


Չկպավ..
Սա, ավելի շուտ, հովոյոտ հայացք ա ))

----------

Varzor (16.12.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Նու գիտական պատասխան չեմ կարա բերեմ, բայց բառեր կամ տառերի կուտակումներ կան, որ ինչ որ էմոցիա առաջացնում են։ Երբ ինչ որ աբստրակտ մարդու մասին իմանումես, որ անունը Պերճ ա, առաջին տպավորությունդ չի լինում էն, որ ինքը խարիզմատիկ ա։
> 
> Բնականաբար չեմ ասում, թե մարդու անունը բնավորության հետ կապ ունի, կամ Պերճ անունով մարդը չի կարա խարիզմատիկ լինի, ես հո ախմախ չեմ 
> 
> Հազվադեպ հանիդպողն էլ կապ չունի էստեղ, զուտ հնչողության հարցն ա։ Տրիբունի անունն էլ լավ էլ կռուտոյ անուն ա, համարյա մականունի չափ


Իսկ "աբստրակտ մարդու" մասին ինչ անուն լսես, որ խարիզմատիկ (սեքսի՞, cool, կռուտո՞յ) հնչի։ Հետաքրքիր ա իրոք՝ կլինե՞ն անուններ, որոնք խարիզմատիկ կհամարեն շատերը։
Կոնկրետ օրինակներ, եթե կարելի ա։   :Smile:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իսկ "աբստրակտ մարդու" մասին ինչ անուն լսես, որ խարիզմատիկ (սեքսի՞, cool, կռուտո՞յ) հնչի։ Հետաքրքիր ա իրոք՝ կլինե՞ն անուններ, որոնք խարիզմատիկ կհամարեն շատերը։
> Կոնկրետ օրինակներ, եթե կարելի ա։


Սեքսին ու քուլը լրիվ ուրիշ օպերայից են:
Օրինակ ինձ համար Դելֆինն ա սեքսի, որտև էդ անունով մի քանի շատ սեքսի աղջիկ եմ ճանաչում:
Իսկ Պենելոպան էլ, ասենք, քուլ ա, որտև սեքսի ա հնչում )))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ "աբստրակտ մարդու" մասին ինչ անուն լսես, որ խարիզմատիկ (սեքսի՞, cool, կռուտո՞յ) հնչի։ Հետաքրքիր ա իրոք՝ կլինե՞ն անուններ, որոնք խարիզմատիկ կհամարեն շատերը։
> Կոնկրետ օրինակներ, եթե կարելի ա։


Էս պահին՝ Նիկոլ, դաժե ազգանունը կարամ ասեմ:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Էս պահին՝ Նիկոլ, դաժե ազգանունը կարամ ասեմ:


Դու ուրեմն Պռոշյան առանձնապես չես սիրում  :Jpit:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Անունների խարիզմայի հետ կապված ընկալումները իրոք ահագին հետաքրքիր երևույթ են։ Հիմնականում աշխատում ա, իհարկե, էն տենդենցը, որ մարդն ա անունը գեղեցկացնում, բայց կան նաև նեյտրալ ընկալումներ, որոնք ամենահետաքրքիրն են։ 
Օրինակ, տարիներ առաջ Սիդնեյում մի հայ (ընդ որում՝ հայաստանցի հայ) աղջկա հետ ծանոթացա, որն իր տղայի անունը (Ավստրալիայում ծնված ու մեծանալիք) Մեսրոպ էր դրել։ Հարցիս, թե ինչի Մեսրոպ, ինչ֊որ պապիկ֊մապիկի պարտավորված անու՞նն ա, զարմացած աչքերով նայեց վրաս ու ասաց. Չէ, ի՞նչ պապիկ, ես գժվում եմ էդ անունի համար։ Մեկ էլ՝ Ղևոնդ անունն ա, ասաց, շատ֊շատ քուլ ու սիրուն, տատանվում էի՝ Մեսրոպ դնեի, թե Ղևոնդ։

Հ.Գ. Ավստրալիացիների բախտը բերել ա, որ ի վերջո Մեսրոպ ա դրել։ Ղևոնդի վրա կոկորդային հիվանդություն կարող ա ստանային   :Jpit:

----------

Ուլուանա (15.12.2019)

----------


## Freeman

> Իսկ "աբստրակտ մարդու" մասին ինչ անուն լսես, որ խարիզմատիկ (սեքսի՞, cool, կռուտո՞յ) հնչի։ Հետաքրքիր ա իրոք՝ կլինե՞ն անուններ, որոնք խարիզմատիկ կհամարեն շատերը։
> Կոնկրետ օրինակներ, եթե կարելի ա։


Դժվարանում եմ պատասխանել ճիշտն ասած, որ մտքովս անցնի, կգրեմ։
Ուղղակի էս պահին ինչ անուն հիշում եմ, տենց անունով մարդու գիտեմ, իսկ Պերճ անունով մարդու չգիտեմ, դրա համար  մնաց մենակ անվան հետ ասոցիացիան ։Դ




> Էս պահին՝ Նիկոլ, դաժե ազգանունը կարամ ասեմ:


Եթե սեքսի էլ ա, ուրեմն ազգանունը Քիդման ա

----------

Smokie (07.01.2020), Յոհաննես (13.12.2019), Շինարար (13.12.2019), Տրիբուն (13.12.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բլյա, բացատրություն եմ պահանջում !!!


աաաա․․․ չէի տեսել սա, վայթե էս վախտերից մի քանի ամսով ակումբից դուրս էի  :Jpit:  շատ մի խորը բացատրություն չկա, սենց ուղղակի smooth քաչալով, գնա-գալիս եմ գանգով, լեզվից էլ՝ ատամները անպակաս  :LOL:

----------


## Գաղթական

@boooooooom-ի արհեստանոցը պատահական գտանք՝ չնայած, որ @Cassiopeia-ն՝ իրեն հատուկ պարտաճանաչությամբ, բավական մանրամասն ու հանգամանալից բացատրել էր տեղը ))

ՈՒ նույնիսկ էդտեղ՝ շրջապատված մանր ու մեծ շատ հետաքրքիր պարագաներով ու ոսկեգույն փոշու քուլաներով՝ @boooooooom-ը չէր դադարում, իր մանրակրկիտ աշխատանքի վրա ուշադրության գերլարմանը զուգահեռ, իսկական ինտելիգենտ մնալ՝ առնվազն ելնելով այն սահմանումից, թե իսկական ինտելիգենտը նա է՝ ով անդադար մտածում է բաների մասին, որոնք անմիջական առնչություն չունեն իր անձի հետ:
Հենց էդ ժամանակ էր, երբ նա զարմանք արտահայտեց, թե ինչու են բոլորը սկսել առաջին տպավորությունների թեման շրջանցել ))

Մտածեցի, որ եթե էդպես էլ ոչ ոք հավես չանի, ինքս բացումը կանեմ..
Բայց միառժամանակ տևեց, որտև էդ ընթացքում, Ակումբի հանդիպումից անկախ ու դրան զուգահեռ, 18 տարիների հեռավորությունից ծնված էնքան շատ դեպքեր ու բուռն էմոցիաներ ապրեցի, որ դեռ երկար ժամանակ մարսել ա պետք )))

Մի խոսքով՝ @boooooooom-ից էլ սկսեմ.
Շատ հետաքրքիր ու խորհրդավոր անձնավորություն: Դրան զուգահեռ՝ անսահման բարի ու համբերատար հայր:
Բավական հաճելի էր կողքից դիտել, թե ոնց է շարունակում խաղալ ու կատակել՝ օրվա ուշ ժամին ոչ բնորոշ ակտիվությամբ համակված մտազբաղ Արայի ու թինէյջերական տարիքին հատուկ փոքր-ինչ «բունտավշիկ» դստեր հետ:
Կինը՝ Նարինեն, մի քիչ հոգնած տեսք ուներ, բայց չէր դադարում սիրառատ ուշադրությամբ հետևել ընտանիքի անդամների գործողություններին:
 @Աթեիստ-ը դրական լիցքերի կծիկ էր՝ գերակտիվ ու չափազանց բանիմաց: Լիքը կարևոր ասելիք ուներ, որոնց ստիպված էր հպանցիկ անդրադառնալ, քանի որ ժամանակը, ցավոք, սուղ էր:
Առանձնահատուկ հպարտություն էր ապրում սեփական գործունյա մասնակցությամբ կյանքի կոչված պրոյեկտների համար, որոնց դերն իսկապես դժվար է թերագնահատել ու որոնց համար անգամ գլուխ գովալն արդարացված կլիներ:
ՈՒրախ եմ շատ, որ @Աթեիստ-ի ու @Cassiopeia-ի պես մարդկանց հանդիպեցի:
Ի դեպ՝ հանդիպածս այն միակ քչերից են, որոնք վստահությամբ էին սպասում լավ ապագային ու զգացվում էր, թե ինչպես էին նաև շրջապատի մարդկանց վարակում իրենց դրական լիցքերով ու լավատեսությամբ:
 @John-ն ու իր տիկին Աննան էլ էին շատ լավը:
Աննան հաճելի, հետաքրքիր ու բանիմաց աղջիկ էր: @John-ը՝ նույնպես:
Ինչպես նաև՝ հավասարակշռված ու խորը:
Բազմակողմանի զարգացած հարևաններով են շրջապատված, որոնց մեծ մասը հանգիստ հավակնում են աշխարհահռչակ կոմիքսների գլխավոր հերոսի դերում հանդես գալ:
Շուտ-շուտ համբուրվում էին ու շուրջ բոլորը սեր սփռում:
Համ էլ @John-ը՝ բացի զույգի ընտրության հարցից, ըստ ամենայնի նաև մնացած հարցերում է բախտավոր, քանի որ հաջողացրել էր էդ ժամին ու էդ վայրում իր համար ամենահարմար ու մոտ կայանատեղին զբաղեցնել ))
 @Գայլ-ի հետ հանդիպումը՝ շտապելուս պատճառով, ցավոք երկար չտևեց, բայց բավական հետաքրքիր ու կառուցողական մթնոլորտում անցավ:
Բավական սիմպատիա ունեի իր նկատմամբ, որը, հանդիպումից հետո, էլ ավելի խորացավ:
Չգիտեմ, թե ինչի է էդքան պակասացրել Ակումբ մտնելը, բայց հուսով եմ դեռ նորից կակտիվանա:
Շատ հետաքրքիր ու երկարաժամկետ կտրվածքում բավական հեռատես ծրագրերի է մասնակցում:
ՈՒզում եմ վստահ մնալ, որ մոտն ամեն բան հաստատ ստացվելու է:
 @Chuk-ը, ինչպես և պատկերացնում էի, չափազանց կշռադատված, լուրջ ու մտազբաղ էր:
Սեղանի իրենց հատվածից հեռու նստած լինելու պատճառով՝ ահագին շատ մարդկանց հետ չհաջողվեց ըստ արժանվույնս շփվել: Էդ թվում՝ Չուկի:
Միայն հետդարձի ճանապարհին հասցրեցինք մի քանի բառ փոխանակել:
Հաստատ կուզենայի հետը նորից հանդիպել, եթե ստացվեր:
Հանրահայտ փաստ՝ գարեջրի մեծ սիրահար է:
ՈՒղղակի ափսոս, որ Կիլիկիայի մասին է բարձր կարծիքի ))
Հաջորդ անգամ չմոռանամ՝ բելգիական գլուխգործոցներից մի երկու օրինակ իր համար վերցնեմ..

@Ներսես-ի հետ էլ, ցավոք, շատ չհասցրեցի շփվել, բայց հուսով եմ հետագայում էդ բացն էլ կհաջողվի լրացնել:
Շատ հետաքրքիր ու տեղեկացված մարդու տպավորություն ունեմ իր մասին:
Խոսում է ոչ շատ, բայց նպատակային:
Ի դեպ՝ էս ամբողջ հանդիպումն էլ @Ներսես-ի օպերատիվ միջամտության արդյունքում ու դրա շնորհիվ իրականություն դարձավ, թե չէ որ շարունակեինք @Յոհաննես ախպոր հույսին մնալ՝ էն հարևան սեղանի խնամախոսների պես տանն էինք մնալու..
 @Յոհաննես-ի, @LisBeth-ի, @Անվերնագիր-ի, @CactuSoul-ի ու @Freeman-ի հետ, ցավոք, ընդհանրապես չստացվեց նորմալ շփվել՝ նույն իրարից հեռու նստած լինելու պատճառով:
 @Freeman-ը շատ լավ հումոր ունի ու դա հաստատ իր միակ ամենաուժեղ կողմը չի:
Քայլվածքն էլ ա հետաքրքիր՝ սենց մի տեսակ կուրծքը դուրս գցած ու տիրունական:
 @CactuSoul-ը շատ հաճելի ու նուրբ էր:
Թավշյա ու խորաթափանց հայացքով:
Համ էլ՝ բարձր ճաշակ ունի ու ընտրած օծանելիքն էր շատ նրբաճաշակ:
 @Անվերնագիր-ը հարուստ միմիկա ունի ու դրական աուրա:
 @Յոհաննես-ն էլ համ շատ սոված էր, համ մի քիչ հոգնած, համ էլ՝ ինչ-որ տեսակ ակտիվություն էր ինձնից ակնկալում, որի մասին պարբերաբար բարձրաձայնում էր՝ տենց էլ չկոնկրետացնելով, թե հատկապես ինչ ի նկատի ունի )))

Ընդհանուր առմամբ ամեն ինչ շատ լավ էր, հիշարժան ու հաստատ արժեր, որ էդ հաճելի երեկոյի համար կարիք եղավ մի քանի այլ ծրագրեր վերադասավորել:

Մենակ մի հատ մինուս կար, որ ողջ երեկոյի ընթացքում ստիպված էի չծխել, էն էլ՝ էնպես էր ստացվել, որ մարդկանց մոտ էի նստել, ով նախօրոք տեղեկացրել էր, թե անծուխ միջավայր ա ակնկալում ))

----------

boooooooom (05.08.2021), CactuSoul (11.08.2021), Cassiopeia (03.08.2021), Chilly (04.08.2021), erexa (12.10.2021), Freeman (03.08.2021), ivy (04.08.2021), John (05.08.2021), Sambitbaba (05.08.2021), Tiger29 (03.08.2021), Varzor (06.08.2021), _Հրաչ_ (03.08.2021), Աթեիստ (03.08.2021), Նաիրուհի (03.08.2021), Ուլուանա (07.08.2021)

----------


## boooooooom

Ընդհանրապես ակումբային հանդիպումների ժամանակ շատ դժվար ա մի քանի հոգու հետ "ընդհանուր հայտարարի գալը"։ Սենց նստած ես ակումբցու կողքին, ուզում ես մի թեմա բացվի զրուցես հետը, բայց հաճախ չգիտես ինչից սկսես ու  գետն ընկած տաշեղի նման տրվում ես հոսանքին հուսալով որ լավ տեղ կտանի քեզ))
Ես զգացել եմ, որ երբեմն շատ հետաքրքիր զրույցներ ա ստացվում երբ քիչ ենք լինում։
Գաղթականին առաջին անգամ էի տեսնում ռեալում, չհաշված դրանից մի երկու օր առաջ տեսածս, երբ ես իրան ուշ տեղը բերեցի, իսկ ինքը ինձ չնկատեց էլ սկի։
Ախր էս հին ակումբցիների գրածները էնքան ենք կարդացել, որ ռեալում չի որ ստեղծվել ա առաջին տպավորությունը։ Ընդամենը արտաքին տեսքն էի նոր տեսնում. իմ պատկերացրածից ավելի խոշորամարմին էր։ Շատ քիչ ենք հասցրել խոսել, բայց համոզված եմ որ գիշերով խարույկի շուրջը նստած ահագին հետաքրքիր պատմություններ կհաներ մտքից։ 
Հետո, ոնց որ վերևում  գրել ա, անսպասելի իմ արհեստանոց եկան. շատ հաճելի էր էդ ուշադրությունը։ Ու ընդհանրապես ես ուրախ եմ որ իրական Գաղթականին տեսա. թող որ էլի հատվի մեր ուղիները ապագայում, դեմ չեմ ։)

----------

CactuSoul (11.08.2021), Freeman (08.08.2021), ivy (08.08.2021), Sambitbaba (08.08.2021), Գաղթական (08.08.2021), Նաիրուհի (11.08.2021), Ուլուանա (08.08.2021)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ախր էս հին ակումբցիների գրածները էնքան ենք կարդացել, որ ռեալում չի որ ստեղծվել ա առաջին տպավորությունը։ Ընդամենը արտաքին տեսքն էի նոր տեսնում:


Էնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ, որ բոլոր հին ակումբցիների դեպքում տենց ա. լիքը հնագույն ակումբցիներ կան, որոնց ռեալում ոչ մի կերպ պատկերացնել չի լինում  :Jpit: : Բայց կոնկրետ Գաղթականին ես էլ էնքան ռեալ եմ պատկերացնում, որ նենց տպավորություն ա, կարծես արդեն հանդիպել, շփվել եմ հետը ռեալում, չնայած նենց էլ չի, որ առանձին թեկուզ վիրտուալ շատ ենք շփվել: Ուղղակի ինքը մի տեսակ շատ բաց ու շոշափելի կերպար ա, իմ կարծիքով  :Smile: :

----------

boooooooom (08.08.2021), ivy (08.08.2021), Sambitbaba (08.08.2021), Գաղթական (08.08.2021), Նաիրուհի (11.08.2021)

----------


## boooooooom

> Էնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ, որ բոլոր հին ակումբցիների դեպքում տենց ա. լիքը հնագույն ակումբցիներ կան, որոնց ռեալում ոչ մի կերպ պատկերացնել չի լինում : Բայց կոնկրետ Գաղթականին ես էլ էնքան ռեալ եմ պատկերացնում, որ նենց տպավորություն ա, կարծես արդեն հանդիպել, շփվել եմ հետը ռեալում, չնայած նենց էլ չի, որ առանձին թեկուզ վիրտուալ շատ ենք շփվել: Ուղղակի ինքը մի տեսակ շատ բաց ու շոշափելի կերպար ա, իմ կարծիքով :


Նայի, ռեալ կարճ (առաջին) հանդիպման ժամանակ, միայն 2 նոր բան կարաս հայտնաբերես՝ արտաքին տեսքն ու ձայնը, մնացածը, ինչ էլ որ խոսա էդ ժամանակ, երբ դնում ես կշեռքի նժարին, չի կարա ավելի ծանր լինի, քան մի քանի հազար Ակումբային անկեղծ գրառումը (իմ կարծիքով)։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Նայի, ռեալ կարճ (առաջին) հանդիպման ժամանակ, միայն 2 նոր բան կարաս հայտնաբերես՝ արտաքին տեսքն ու ձայնը, մնացածը, ինչ էլ որ խոսա էդ ժամանակ, երբ դնում ես կշեռքի նժարին, չի կարա ավելի ծանր լինի, քան մի քանի հազար Ակումբային անկեղծ գրառումը (իմ կարծիքով)։


Բում ջան, ճիշտ ես՝ արտաքին տեսքն ու ձայնը հետաքրքիր ատրիբուտներ են, բայց մարդու էությունը չբնութագրող:
Սակայն մարդու ռեալ վարքուբարքն ու միմիկան էլ են շատ կարևոր հատկանիշներ, որոնցից արագի մեջ կարելի է տպավորություն ստեղծել/փոխել:

Օրինակ ինքս մեկի մասին լրիվ ուրիշ կարծիքի էի: Բայց ռեալում շատ կարճ դիալոգից տրամագծորեն այլ կարծիք իր մասին ձևավորեցի, քանի որ էդ մի 5 րոպեի ընթացքում հասցրեց բոլ-բոլ թզբեխախառը կուռաժիտներով մարդաշատ վայրում բարձր-բարձր հայհոյել..

----------

boooooooom (08.08.2021), Cassiopeia (09.08.2021), Freeman (08.08.2021), Sambitbaba (08.08.2021), Աթեիստ (08.08.2021), Նաիրուհի (11.08.2021), Ուլուանա (08.08.2021)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ցավում եմ, որ ռեալ հանդիպումները տարին մեկ են լինում, որտև հենց էս հանդիպումների ժամանակ ես իսկականից շփվում։
Ասենք ակումբում ես Կուկի ու Մարկիզի հետ լիքը կռվել եմ, բայց իրականում Կուկը կյանք ա, իսկ Մարկիզին թեև ռեալում չեմ հանդիպել, մենակ հեռախոսով ենք շփվել, բայց վստահ եմ, մի կյանք էլ ինքն ա։

Գաղթականի հետ հանդիպումը նկարագելու համար ուրիշ մարդկանց մասին պատմեմ ։)

Ես բանակից մի ընկեր ունեմ, որը մոլի քրիստոնյայա։ Աշխատավարձից 10%-ը նվիրող, լրիվ իմ պատկերացրած ԼԱՎ քրիստոնյա։ Ռուֆուսի շնորհիվ մի եկեղեցականի հետ էլ եմ ծանոթացել, էլի մի հիանալի անձնավորություն։ Ես որ ասում եմ, երկու հոգևվորականի գիտեմ, որոնց իսկականից հարգում եմ, մեկը մեր Ակումբի @Monk-ն ա, մյուսը էդ Դավիթը։ Ու իրանց հետ շփվելու կայֆն էն ա, որ թեև երկուսս էլ որոշ հարցերում իրար համարում ենք սխալ, դա երբեք վիճելու պատճառ չի դառնում։
Բանավե՞ճ, ինչքան ուզես։

Նույնն էլ Գաղթականի հետ ա։
Ազգային գաղափարախոսության թեմաներով ես կարամ իրա հետ լիքը չհամաձայնեմ, բայց դա չի կարա դառնա վեճի պատճառ։
Դզում ա սենց մարդկանց հետ շփումը։

----------

boooooooom (08.08.2021), CactuSoul (11.08.2021), Cassiopeia (09.08.2021), Chilly (17.08.2021), erexa (12.10.2021), Freeman (09.08.2021), ivy (08.08.2021), John (09.08.2021), Sambitbaba (09.08.2021), Varzor (16.08.2021), Գաղթական (08.08.2021), Նաիրուհի (11.08.2021), Ուլուանա (08.08.2021)

----------

